# SSN - Samson Oil & Gas



## yogi-in-oz (25 March 2006)

Hi folks,

How much good news can one stock handle, without moving??

SSN ..... technically, we have seen some base-building,
since mid-February 06 and sustained higher volumes 
over the past week too, indicating some traders are
serious  about accumulating, at this level.

A close above 42 cents, with good supporting volume,
should see some new players come in from the sidelines,
as well.

Looking at key dates ahead for SSN:

      03042006 ..... minor

      13042006 ..... significant and positive news???

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 March 2006)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ..... today's news:

       "Exceptional Gas Show at Turner 5-14"

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (13 April 2006)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ..... another news update, today:

 	"Hawk Springs Appraisal"

happy easter

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding SSN.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 May 2006)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ..... expecting more news this week, with
two positive time cycles coming into play,
around:

    16-18052006 ... positive news??? ... 

happy days


  yogi

P.S. ..... holding SSN.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (30 May 2006)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ..... more good news, today ..... 

Significant shows in Hawk Springs appraisal London Flats #1

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... holding SSN


----------



## yogi-in-oz (17 July 2006)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ..... on the move today, ahead of some 
positive news expected from this  camp, 
over the next couple of days ..... 

  18072006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles, may bring 
                      us some good news and a rally ..... ???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 July 2006)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ..... latest investors' report suggesting SSN
is 30% undervalued, at present ..... 

http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/8a58c7c8a9489ea474a769c28d2c12de/ASX-SSN-329179.pdf

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 May 2007)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Hi folks,

SSN ... up 23% today, with big volume and on no apparent news.

Expecting a positive time cycle to slot into place,
around 3105-01062007 ... finance-related ... ???

happy days

 paul

P.S. ..... holding SSN.


----------



## ta2693 (16 November 2007)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I feel pros are accumulating it from trading behavior. It may break out very soon. I will study this one and decide my position. I appreciate any information from its fundamental side of view.


----------



## ta2693 (16 November 2007)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

After reading the presentation, I feel it is an interesting company.  what impressed me are its big oil land, proven new technology going to apply, current producer. I am in and looking for market rerating it in 1 to 3 months.


----------



## ta2693 (19 November 2007)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

news is out. Let us watch how long does it take for market to react. 
I think it is on the edge of breaking out.


----------



## james99 (19 November 2007)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

TA: Ageis have confirmed their valuation of .35 on current fundamentals; however more significantly still is the planned US market listing and the particular players involved. Of especial interest:

1. Roaring fork capital has taken a bit over a 5% stake in the company. It is a small cap US specialist that sucessfully grows the sp of overlooked companies ( http://www.roaringforkcapital.com/focus.htm );

2. Strategic growth has also been engaged, a company that packages companies to make them more attractive to investors ( http://www.sgi-ir.com ).

They have both had some extraordinary success. SSN appears to suggest a valuation of .40 US (ie about .42 AU), but with a two year cap target of 200mil, being 5 times the current. Moreover, aside from fundamentals (which are very good and it is undervalued compared to some of its peers), the US partners are able to achieve SSN's projections. 

I note an increase to .22 today (with a high of .24), and disclose reasonable (and growing) holdings.


----------



## james99 (16 January 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

A dicotomy: Another good announcement for SSN: And its share price on the Amex is $5.00, which adjuisted 1 for 20 and for currency equates to a price of in excess of .25 Au; yet on the ASX, which has been disproportionately hit by nervousness, it is .175 Au. Extraordinary.


----------



## james99 (19 January 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SSN stills resists any downturn in the US. It closed on the Amex at US$7.31, which on the 1 for 20 basis equites to an Australian SP of $AU.36. One or other is under or overvalued; I suspect the Au because of the Ballieu recommendion and resources of SSN. Despite all the banking and wider problems, we still all need energy ... and thus energy cos make good defensive stocks.


----------



## james99 (29 February 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well, high prices can only be good for gas, CBM and UGC. More importantly for SSN, whose assets are in the US, natural gas is surging. See below:


"Natural-gas futures surged nearly 3% to the highest level in more than two years after data showed U.S. inventories fell for a 14th week. 
Crude oil for April delivery gained $3, or 3%, to $102.64 a barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange in mid-afternoon trading, a new record high for a front-month contract. April natural-gas futures rallied 30.3 cents, or 3.3%, to $9.363 per million British thermal units. "

Link:

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...x?guid={67592B6C-3837-4118-ABC7-8C020E15BE01}


----------



## james99 (18 March 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

We have the further curiosity of the US price increasing, now to US$3.168 (up 5.60% overnight), up from under US$2.50 at the beginning of the month, whereas the US$ price has not. The US$ = Au$.172 per share, but the US ADR shares closed down yesterday at AU$13.5, a 3.5c difference. 

Further the share decrease in Au has occured notwithstanding a potential strenghening of position by SSN, in terms of licences and production over recent times. Quite contrary to the upward trend of gas prices in the US, especially given that SSN is a producer as well as an explorer. 

I am firmly of the view that in difficult times companies that only explore face greater risks than producers; those such as SSN, CVN, MPO, STU and many others that also produce will be okay. Any thoughts?

Disclosure: I own SSN shares (and may buy more).


----------



## james99 (10 April 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well, the IPAA conference (audio is available online) sounded positive with SSN reinforcing its portfolio and its comparative of US$.36-.42. Perhaps more importantly in the medium term, gas prices have now risen substantially and SSN's price has tended to track those. As a positive, it appears as though the company endeavours to make balanced, rather than hyped, announcements.

Its announcments today and yesterday confirm that its state SG#2 well, to be cased for production, is commercially economic. See link below. All good for cashflow and credibility. 


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080410/pdf/318j10j7scl8tk.pdf


----------



## james99 (14 April 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well, SSN seems to be making some progress with State CG#2. SSN is only a small producer (market cap AU$33 mil; with I understand about Au$1 mil sales/month) so every extra discovery is important. Perhaps its time in the sun is almost upon us ... 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080414/pdf/318k99dtr3s6fn.pdf


----------



## james99 (17 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I see SSN is contining to make steady progress; JV with Devon and sale of a non pivitol licence area for US$4.74m (announcment of 9 May), allowing debt payment and exploration finding.

SSN has been trading at a price quite delinked from the increasing US Gas price, which is quite unusual. The Gas price has now recovered, and if common sense and usual trends return, then SSN should trend higher in the short term.

It should be helped by the overnight oil price, which although slightly eased now reached US$128 barrel, with analyst predictions of  increase spiking during 2008.

SSN appears to suffer in terms of volume from its US / AU split list and its not very aggressive US broker. That broker needs to address matters (and I think is to), because SSN is now trading substantially lower than its peers on a reserves basis, but with possible better potential in the Baxter shale.

I disclose holdings (and suspect from the limited posts I must be one of the few)


----------



## james99 (21 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I see overnight a big jump for SSN on the Amex: Up 28% to $3.86 (ie approx .20 Au) on significantly increased volume.

Perhaps aided by a small licence purchase; and the company seems, this year, to be placing emphasis on frequent market announcements.

I anticpate that increase oil prices will assist and the increased volume perhaps suggests an improving profile. 

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...7-4AFD-A182-F0E3C2D2A628}&dist=TQP_Mod_pressN


----------



## angry-beaver (22 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

*Big jump in the US last night, good to see some support.*

Samson Oil & Gas Limited (“Samson”) ADR’s have traded on the American Stock Exchange since
January 2008 and during the course of trading on that exchange on Wednesday May 21 the ADR
traded in a range of USD$3.86 to an intra day high of US$7.84. The closing trade was at US$6.51.
The total traded volume was 2.47 million ADRs (equivalent to 49.4 million fully paid ordinary
shares).
Using a currency conversion of 0.9587 the closing price represents a share price of A$0.35,


----------



## james99 (22 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



angry-beaver said:


> *Big jump in the US last night, good to see some support.*
> 
> Samson Oil & Gas Limited (“Samson”) ADR’s have traded on the American Stock Exchange since
> January 2008 and during the course of trading on that exchange on Wednesday May 21 the ADR
> ...




Yes Angry, and so far up over 60% today, but still much more to come to achieve equality. I think I have already expressed my understanding of progress re marketing etc. As it comes to be understood to be an oil producer in the US it could follow the path of other small cap US oil producers, which have achieved 400 - 1000% reratings in very short time frames.
It of course is, in its reports and presentation, aiming for a rerating to a 200 mil company.


----------



## james99 (22 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well closed up 71% at 27.5; and with further oil spikes it will be good to see the overnight Amex action.


----------



## TheAbyss (22 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Joined the ranks at 24c today on not a whole lot of research so we shall see what happens James. 

Also mindful of the fact that there is not always a direct correlation between duel listed equities for various reasons however it does seem to be undervalued based on the limited amount of information available.


----------



## james99 (23 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Abyss: I agree re lack of correlation; and suspect we shall see quite high volatility commesurate with decreases and gains in the oil price. Down today, but I see ING yesterday raised its medium term oil price predition by about 50%.

I think that SSN is working very hard currently to gain improved market profile and hope the results will show through soon. It is still really a tiny company, particualry given that it is dual listed.

I disclose holdings.


----------



## TheAbyss (23 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well i am out again. Went back almost as much as it gained (-24.73%) in the US last night. Should have stayed with Aussie stocks.

Samson Oil & Gas Limited  SSN  4.90 +\- 1.61 24.73% 920,704             05/22/2008 16:01 ET


----------



## james99 (24 May 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Abyss: It is a volatile stock and, therefore, from time to time will present with opportunities for very rapid gain (and of course loss). It is, however, I think one of the best of the oil / gas junior producers. Including the few off market post close sales it ended the week at US $4.07, so about the same as the AU price.

It will (IMO) spike with oil price spikes; and thus jump rapidly if we see the $135 bl mark again (most analysts seem to suggest that will be surpassed easily in the short term, but that in the medium term is it unsustainable). 

Volatility will, I think, remain until there is good broker coverage (the limited coverage there has been places a value in the mid .30s from recollection, last year, and the co. has improved its position a bit since then (eg with the Devon partnership).

I dislcose holdings.


----------



## james99 (3 June 2008)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Interestingly Abyss SSN has maintained good volume and had an increase of 12.5% on the AMEX last night; when the general indicies dropped. Some media are suggesting that gas may come into its own as an energy source and thus benefit from the oil price (eg see "Underestimating natural gas" link below from marketwatch; and suggesting the possibility of substantially increased gas prices with the hurricane season); perhaps its day in the sun will come soon. 


http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...x?guid={EC4C892C-536A-4679-B47B-AB6A928B228E}


I disclose holdings.


----------



## learning101 (8 October 2009)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Anyone following this stock? Any theories of future movement? How will the capital raising affect the stock price if successful - positive right?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vic (28 October 2009)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Massive volume trading today with SSN I jumped in early at .013 and thought it will go up  but it did not move. I will keep them for awhile and see.

Thx VIc.


----------



## Sweet Synergy (11 January 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Looks like SSN is on the move.  Massive volumes recently, especially the last 2 trading days. 

If it moves through .015 it will breaking a nice saucer shape, and with the volume and consolidation today and friday, the SP will have a high probability of reaching its target of .02 (inversion of the saucer) ... and quite likely more if volume continues.

Has also just moved over the moving averages on the daily and weekly charts.


----------



## sw3 (16 January 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SS - agreed. This could be quite interesting over the coming week in anticipation of an announcement for well spudding. There was some good movement last Friday which I suspect is in relation to this announcement.

I'm currently holding with the belief the acreage they hold will have them set up nicely for potential future exploration/production/MA.

Any thoughts would be appreciated as I'm of the opinion the MC is ripe should a positive annoucement be released.

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## janus247 (18 January 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SW3 - have you got shares in SSN as i am currently thinking of going in because i too suspect an announcement.


----------



## lukelee (4 February 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

gege 1 22h well report is here, the price today is 0.017:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100201/pdf/31ngm5frr46dq6.pdf


----------



## subasurf (10 February 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

No mention of the 87.5% jump in stock price today with the well update released today?
Jumped from 0.016 to 0.030


----------



## sw3 (16 February 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Janus - Yes I currently hold and have for a few weeks. I've been most impressed by the gains and I'll be looking to hold for the foreseeable future. I managed to snag some at 1.5 cps

I hope you managed to pilfer some yourself! 

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## sw3 (16 February 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Janus - Yes I currently hold and have for a few weeks. I've been most impressed by the gains and I'll be looking to hold for the foreseeable future. I managed to snag some at 1.5 cps

I hope you managed to pilfer some yourself! 

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## learning101 (19 March 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hi guys,

Looking at the course of sales for Samson today there seems to be someone who has made 100's of small trades (purchases) of which many are worth less than 3 dollars. 

Anyway, this has annoyed me and I was wondering if anyone knows what this tactic aims to achieve? and if this person somehow does not pay commission as they would be hundreds of dollars in the negative from the commissions paid today.

Any help on this much appreciated.

101


----------



## Tommo_Aus (19 March 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Its a bot (computer program) most likely being run by one of the instos... an attempt at share price manipulation. Appears the bot is trying to keep the SP in the green.


----------



## learning101 (20 March 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Thanks for the info Tommo, been surfing the net to see what it is all about, some interesting stuff out there on the subject!

Cheers.


----------



## haddadf (30 April 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SSN in trading halt to make an announcement related to a proposed Capital raising.

It wasn't too long ago (25/04/2010) that they announced a possible percentage sale in the Niobrara Formation Project. The "sale could provide additional working capital that would then be available to drill several new wells, to pay down debt or for other purposes."


----------



## haddadf (29 June 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Can't believe that no one has gotten excited about the announcement made by SSN.

The deal will secure the companies future and will allow it to drill several wells and maybe even purchase further exploration or production oil and gas miners.

I have accumilated as opportunities presented it self, as well as subscribed for the SPP. 

I will also be purchasing further shares as SPP sellers are offloading. 

The medium to long term of this company look very attractive. Short term also looks good.

Enjoy.


----------



## Slipperz (30 June 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well I usually don't just jump on a microcap without a whole lot of research but this deal sounded too good.

Try as I my to stay on the sidelines the temptation to make a profit always gets the better of me.

Loaded up this morning at .039 and very happy with todays trading.

70 million is quite a warchest for a little oiler like SSN plus royalties of 4.8% from the acreages sold.

We should see some strong rises leading into the closure of the sale July 26th.


----------



## craigj (30 June 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

gary stone on sky made it his small cap star based on the chart he felt it could go to the target 6.3 c


----------



## Slipperz (1 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Looks like it's hitting a few radars in the US as well. http://www.smallcapnetwork.com/Its-Even-Bigger-Than-It-Seems-Looks-at-DDSS-UNF-and-SSN/s/article/view/p/mid/3/id/346/

It was up pretty much all day through yesterdays carnage and today has flown  up another  15%.

Against the background of very negative market sentiment SSN is preforming  strongly.

Should go well again today especially if the day traders jump on it 




http://www.google.com/finance?q=AMEX:SSN


----------



## Slipperz (1 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Woohoo bring out the bananas!

:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi

If  we can crack 6 cents tomorrow it's definitely a moet and chandon friday


----------



## Slipperz (9 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Could be an interesting days trading today.

SPP allotment occurs today at 75% so there is gonna be a surge of liquidity.

A few short term profit takers could drive the price out of it's .49-.51 cent range.



http://www.streetinsider.com/Press+Releases/Samson+Oil+%26amp;+Gas+Share+Purchase+Plan+Allotment+and+Placement/5793362.html


----------



## Slipperz (18 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Only 5 more trading days until deal or no deal time!

I'm happy enough to hold through to the sale result which hopefully will be around the 70 million mark.

Even at the low end of 61 million it's a lot of money for a microcap oiler to utilise in what appears to be some very productive acreages.

 And nearly 5% royalties from drilling on their acreages will translate to some tidy revenues as well.

I would presume that once whoever the operator is that is willing to spend 70 odd million on acreages has forked out that 70 million to SSN they will get the drill rigs rolling onto those acreages pretty quick smart to get their return on investment.

And then it's 5% in the bank for SSN for every well ...happy days!

Reading the latest company presentation with their post sale valuation of 9 cents makes for an attractive short term profit target but long term 96 cents fully derisked is an equally rewarding prospect.

Seems the US investment community is seeing the upside here! 

Fridays trade SSN must of been close to the best performer on the djia!







looking forward to another week of high volume action with SSN!


----------



## Donga (18 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Slipperz - am wondering if ASF is morphing into a social/poltical chat site . I've been much more active on the 'dark side' if only because there is so much (often way too much) dialogue on the O&G speccies. Been accumulating SSN/SSNO over the months and so glad - incredible deal hopefully inked this week. My main game is MMR and the PEP11 partners and again there have been few contributors on ASF 

Anyway, SSN is looking good for the run up to 9c or thereabouts in the short term and as you say should gradually power on to become a great Aussie O&G player with it's various projects underway. Even if this sale was to fall over (should see the numerous scenarios being speculated over on the other forum), the permit valuation is obviously in the ball park and it seems there are plenty of interested parties lining up to get a foothold in the Niobrara, here's a recent article from US: and best wishes all SSN holders 

http://www.nyse.com/interface/jsp/N...40900_BusinessWire_141060460&isdowjones=false

Saturday, June 12, 2010New form of drilling for oil sparks boom

Every day, about 15 briefcases are lined up at the door of the Weld County Clerk and Recorder's Office in north Greeley, each saving a place in line to sit at one of 10 available research stations.

Here, from morning until the office closes, landmen are looking up mineral rights records to make inroads into the latest oil boom in Weld County. Since January, the buzz created by new discoveries in the Niobrara oil shale formation in northern Weld has become an audible rumble echoing throughout the country.

There's no comparison at all to last year, said Gaye Florio, chief deputy clerk and recorder for Weld. Then, we had maybe two or three in here a week. At the end of January, when this started, they're lined up at the door every morning with their briefcases.

The Niobrara formation, an oil-prone, mature-source rock field, extends beyond the Wattenberg Field, Weld County's major oil play in the Denver-Julesburg basin, and it's nothing new. Oil and gas developers have been tapping this play for years.

What's renewed interest in the field is new technology that allows for horizontal drilling, which taps into areas impenetrable to vertical drilling.

A horizontal well drilled by Houston-based EOG, formerly Enron Oil and Gas, surpassed normal oil production by 1,000 barrels of oil in just one day. That one well was producing 1,770 barrels per day, which to those in the Weld oil and gas industry was staggering, said Bill Crews, a landman with Crews & Zeren LLC, an oil and gas title and contract consulting company in Greeley.

Now, six months later, interest in the Niobrara is soaring, as companies from throughout the country take a second look. Weld mainstays Noble Energy, which just awarded a multimillion-dollar contract to a Houston-based Production Services Network, an oil and gas service company, as well as Petroleum Development Corporation, have increased their activity. Synergy Resource Corp., based out of Platteville, also is joining in.

That's why landmen are flooding the clerk's office, to find the mineral owners to negotiate leases.

Acreage we couldn't give away 10 years ago is now going for just insane prices, Crews said. This stuff up north is going to make some multimillionaires.

Interest in the play remains high, as evidenced by a recent conference that Hart Energy Publishing held in Denver, which drew 800 attendees. A similar play in North Dakota called the Bakken formation, has for the last three years energized an economy and refocused an industry.

Success in the Bakken has been very strong, and that has prompted companies to look for those types of exploration plays in other oil-prone shales, said Peggy Hart, director of unconventional resources for Houston-based Hart Energy Publishing, which publishes Oil and Gas Investor magazine. The Niobrara is rapidly becoming an interesting target.

The activity is increasing among oil and gas services companies, too. Production Services Network just won a multimillion-dollar contract with Noble and is about to lease a building for a home base in Greeley. Initially, the company said it would hire about 40 workers.

DCP Midstream, a natural gas gatherer and processor based in Denver, recently bought the Frac Tech Services building, 3026 4th Ave., south of RR Donnelley, for $1.638 million so it could expand. The company reported it planned to invest $125 million in the next year or so throughout Weld.

Sterling Black Gold LLC, also an oil services company out of Sterling, recently bought a property at 3026 1st Ave. in Greeley.

The extra industry will put idle real estate back to use, as well as take workers off the unemployment rolls.

The added interest also has the potential to not only boost county tax revenues in the next few years, but the livelihoods of small towns up north, such as Nunn and Carr, especially their restaurants and lodging, Crews said.

But the jury is still out on just how much of a boon the Niobrara can be, Crews warns.

The added element of how much oil can be extracted also is an unknown, Hart said. Typically, she said, drillers expect a 2 percent to 4 percent extraction of the oil beneath the ground.

You'll see these giant numbers being bandied about for how much oil is there, and unquestionably it's there, Hart said. People in these kinds of plays talk about how can we get recovery to 10 percent. There's a lot of engineering. Work goes on how to best drill the well, how to best complete, and coax the most oil out of these zones. They don't give it up easily. These will never be like the oil reservoirs of old, where you could just drill a well down and stick a pump on it and go.

While Weld has seen the industry heat up more than it has in a good 20 years, many are still waiting on the sidelines, Hart said.

It's significant activity from an exploration standpoint, but these things take quite a bit of time to work through, Hart said. You're looking at the early stage of the play. High-interest people are watching these wells to see how consistent the results will be and how broad of an area they will cover.

Weld County hasn't seen this kind of interest since the early '80s, back when landmen would get into fistfights over mineral rights research at the county clerk's office. Crews said this time around is much different.

I think this is major league compared to what we had before, said Crews, adding that he's been in the industry for 30 years.


----------



## Slipperz (18 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Good find Donga, makes for interesting reading.

Funnily enough after speculating SSN was the best performer for the day yesterday this just arrived courtesy of google alerts in my inbox!



http://www.cnanalyst.com/2010/07/bestperforming-uslisted-international-stocks-yeartodate-updated-jul-16-2010.html


SSN is actually the best internationally listed performer of the year on the dow to date!

Go the Aussies!~


----------



## Gecko1 (20 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

The momentum is building up in this stock, with alot more in the tank to come; looking forward to the next six months for SSN, i think it could suprise us all with how high it might go


----------



## berbouy (20 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

well i certainly hope so gecko.seems that all the planets now seem to be aligning for samson, as they find themselves right in the sweetspot.cap raising over subscribed, about to multifrac new well , land sale touted to go through soon (hopefully)perhaps jv to develop remaining tenements in the niobrara,that would be the reason for the increased interest in samson.certainly has been some impressive momentum this week, perhaps some brokers are spruiking the company?or do they tend to avoid smaller oilers like this.
company has issued some impressive potential share price figures- suggest to anyone to do the necessary research as i did a couple of months ago, and liked what i saw, pleased to have been rewarded thus far.
the making of samson will be if the niobrara is as prolific as the bakken locations are.
 dyor etc.


----------



## Gecko1 (21 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I think that two of these alligning planets that are working for SSN at the moment are the BP offshore drilling disaster - that politically - it's more palatable for US industry to start looking more for onshore drilling sites in the US, and also that with new fracture/drilling technologies; is allowing reserves which were previously unworkable, to now come into play, and not forgetting in respect to these abovementioned points, that the any Niobra plays at the moment are hot.

Once SSN banks the cash; I would hypothesise that they will be going out feverishly to explore/develop more wells on their tenaments, and also who knows what other land deals/JV's they might be pursueing in the backround on the quiet, which can only add further fule to the sp increasing and a rerating of this stock; exciting time to be in SSN now.

I'm buckled in for the ride; good luck to all holders:


----------



## skivvy (21 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Gecko, some interesting activity out of the US last night, the SP opened at 1.10 up 4 cents from the previous trading day and closed at 1.23.  It was up to 1.27 in after market trading.  A lot of rumours on some of the US chat boards regarding the sale last night which really fueled the rise.  The activity here was intersting also at the open but not much has happened since......


----------



## skivvy (22 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

This thread has gone pretty quiet the last couple of days?  The SP gapped up yesterday and retraced most of the day and today it tested short term support at 7c, light volume day today though.  

Donga, Slipperz have you got any input as to how things might play out leading into the 26th July deadline.


----------



## Slipperz (22 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



skivvy said:


> This thread has gone pretty quiet the last couple of days?  The SP gapped up yesterday and retraced most of the day and today it tested short term support at 7c, light volume day today though.
> 
> Donga, Slipperz have you got any input as to how things might play out leading into the 26th July deadline.




Not surprised to see a few profit takers heading for the exits today on a down day.

A lot of traders will have made a nice profit already and be happy to walk away before  the deal is finalised or not.

Personally I'm in for the result as it seems to be an amicable deal good for both parties.

SSN gets a nice big pile of cash and some royalties  and their suitor gets some very hot acreages to get drilling on and pump some revenues out of.

It's a win win situation and without my crystal ball or tea leaves I'll just hazard a bit of a commonsense educated guess and say it's likely to proceed.

Must say I didn't like that closing sell off on the dow this morning after SSN held the line all day?

Anyway futures are up 90 points in the states now and the eurozone is green so sentiment tomorrow might swing momentum back towards the holding for a deal folks and the long termers  or the last chancers buying in before ann on Monday. 

The 26th isn't set in stone either but hopefully it won't drag on with interminable delays.

Got a lot of potential this little oiler, If everything falls into place it could rerate quite rapidly.


----------



## skivvy (22 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Thanks Slipperz I am in for the ride over the next week as well.  It has been an interesting couple of days trading on ssn in the states, it was exciting with the movement over the last couple of days despite the pull back after Bernake's address.  A movement from 1.06 to 1.28 before the profit taking back to 1.18 is still a nice play.


----------



## Slipperz (25 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well here we are a couple of sleeps away from the big announcement...or not.

My thoughts are on the strategy going forward for SSN assuming the sale proceeds and the weighting I will apply to my portfolio to SSN.

All my thoughts are speculative of course but this is the scenario I'm thinking to be most llikely.

Assumption 1: The Niobrara acreage sale is to EOG given the nearology of their acreages.




EOG has 3 completions, 2 fracs waiting and 9 wells scheduled for their acreages so they must be pretty hot to trot for SSN acreages as well.

Assumption2: Once the sale is completed for the Goshen County acreages EOG ( or whoever it is) is going to get drilling quick smart and prove up the acreages leading to a) royalties and b)  a better chance of a favourable farm in deal on the remaining acreages.

So this potential scenario sees SSN with royalties and a farm in arrangement in the Niobrara, debt paid down and a  post tax windfall of somewhere between 40 to 50 million dollars.

Where to with that sort of cash.

I would think the gas assets like Sabretooth might be put on the back burner with the price of gas at quite low levels in the US and the focus will be on oil production from the Bakken field.

Exactly how much oil is in the Bakken field?

Somewhere between 3 and 4.3 billion barrels reccoverable
 according to this US geological Survey http://www.usgs.gov/newsroom/article.asp?ID=1911

And where are the SSN rigs going to be drilling?


----------



## Slipperz (25 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Having a bit of trouble adding more than one attachment ....







Bullseye right in the middle of a big multi  billion barrel oily patch.

Results so far nearly 3000bopd initial production from Gene 122-H now flowing at 510 bopd.

Hopefully Gary 124-H will be as prolific and we have Rodney 114_H drilling away as we speak.

With a 40-50 million dollar drilling budget the potential revenue stream here over the next few quarters is exciting. 

The CEO and directors are an impressive collection of CV's and I'm thinking they are really on a winner here.

I will continue to hold post sale regardless of the huge profit potential.

The best is yet to come as far as I can tell!


----------



## prgudula (27 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

D J Basin Transaction
Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that the closing of its June 24th agreement to sell 24,166 acres in Goshen County, Wyoming, for a cash purchase price of between $61 million and $79 million has been delayed by the effects of the extraordinary increase in leasing activity in Goshen County. In order to give the purchaser an opportunity to review the land title records in Goshen County, to which access is currently being limited by the County because of a flood of requests, the parties have agreed that the buyer will deposit $10 million with Samson on August 5th, with the balance of the cash due on a final closing date of September 5th.


----------



## skivvy (27 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I guess this delay was not what the market wanted, sp drops by over 10%.  Looks to me like a buying opportunity?  Afterall the deal still appears to be going through with a deposit to be paid next Friday of $10M.  

When the news is not good the market can be very sharp in its response.


----------



## Slipperz (27 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



skivvy said:


> I guess this delay was not what the market wanted, sp drops by over 10%.  Looks to me like a buying opportunity?  Afterall the deal still appears to be going through with a deposit to be paid next Friday of $10M.
> 
> When the news is not good the market can be very sharp in its response.




Feeling a bit depressed on todays trading. 

Chances are the deal will still go ahead but for now things are not looking quite so rosy


----------



## skivvy (29 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Slipperz hope you are still hanging in there with Samson!  Todays price action was encouraging and with the US traders picking up SSN shares last night from the previous days drop to rally up about 7%, things are improving.  I was interested to read the dates for the sale of the Goshen County acreage in todays quarterly report. Mondays release indicated a deposit of $10M to be paid on the 5th of August and the balance due on the 5th of September after due diligence, etc... Today the announcement was for the deposit due on the 6th of August and the balance due mid September?  Either way I am not too concerned just a little confused. This is a good deal and will provide an excellent cash stimulus ($61-$79M) whilst still retaining significant acreage in the Niobrara Formation.

With gas production up 10% and oil production up 362% for the quarter, and fraccing and drilling continuing in the Bakken, August is going to be a good month for SSN.


----------



## Slipperz (31 July 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



skivvy said:


> Slipperz hope you are still hanging in there with Samson!  Todays price action was encouraging and with the US traders picking up SSN shares last night from the previous days drop to rally up about 7%, things are improving.  I was interested to read the dates for the sale of the Goshen County acreage in todays quarterly report. Mondays release indicated a deposit of $10M to be paid on the 5th of August and the balance due on the 5th of September after due diligence, etc... Today the announcement was for the deposit due on the 6th of August and the balance due mid September?  Either way I am not too concerned just a little confused. This is a good deal and will provide an excellent cash stimulus ($61-$79M) whilst still retaining significant acreage in the Niobrara Formation.
> 
> With gas production up 10% and oil production up 362% for the quarter, and fraccing and drilling continuing in the Bakken, August is going to be a good month for SSN.




Ohhh Jeebus what a dismal week trading SSN.

Stopped out on tuesday and was dithering at a rebuy at 0.066 and decided to go short term on LNC which promptly went south while SSN went ripping back up to 0.072 

Not my best trading decision but we all make mistakes I guess. 

The SSN potential is too good though so I'm back in again at 0.07 and at least took a bit back on Friday.

Happy to be holding again


----------



## Slipperz (1 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Drilling activity increasing in the bakken shale

http://noir.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aH5uLVeYhqAQ


----------



## Slipperz (1 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Heres another snippet that sparked my interest as to what value is being put on the acreages for sale and by whom.

http://www.epmag.com/2010/July/item64323.php

SSN is in the hot seat here for sure.

Interestingly the prices paid by  big bear of 3200 an acre must be for what they consider to be highly prospective for good productive wells.

Applying this to the 79 million ( okay going for the top figure)for 24000 acres gives us a figure of 3291 per acre 

Which says to me we are on the money here with regrads to drilling potential.

Applying 3291 to the remaining 16000 acres gives us a figure of 52666666.

52.6 million plus 79 million divided by 1.663 billion shares equals 

0.079!

That's before we look at anything else.

Serious rerating imminent imho.


----------



## Slipperz (6 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Results in from EOG.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/eog-resources-reports-second-quarter-2010-results-2010-08-05?reflink=MW_news_stmp

They have had some great drilling in a variety of plays.

Best of all in the Williston basin 

10 million in the bank for SSN on Monday and phase one of the sale process will be complete. 

Was very happy to reload today on the dip I thought I had missed the boat earlier in the week when we hit 0.076


----------



## Slipperz (7 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Continental resources report reads well!

http://enidnews.com/localnews/x1936222329/Hamm-s-vision-is-tripling-size-of-Continental-Resources-in-5-years

Interesting comment from the CEO.....


Production growth in the Bakken continued to trend higher in the second quarter, and it accounts for 43 percent of Continental’s total production. Continental reported a 93 percent increase in its North Dakota production, compared to the second quarter of 2009, and all the activity recently was noted as making that state the third largest oil producer in the nation.

*“There is not an acre that we’ve bought that I would care to give back, based on our knowledge of the Bakken play,” Hamm said. “We accurately predicted this boom.”
*


----------



## Donga (7 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

No concerns at all with SSN guys and surprised this thread is not more active on ASF.

Next week looms large and coming months very exciting IMHO based on land sale and Rodney drilling.


----------



## whiteknightoz (9 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Tday no-one wanted to let go of their shares so volume wasnt high.

tomorrow should be the day, confirmation ann of the deposit showing up the bank account and we should see the SP move north ..


----------



## Slipperz (9 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I was amazed to pick up a few today for 0.07 cents!

Not complaining though.

Good days trading for me


----------



## prgudula (10 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Goshen Transaction and North Stockyard Operations
Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that, pursuant to the amended sales agreement for part of its Goshen County lease holdings, it has now received the required $10 million deposit. The deposit is not being held in escrow and is refundable only if Samson is unable to deliver marketable title to twenty percent (20%) of the contracted properties, other than the expiring leases, at the planned September 6th closing.


----------



## Slipperz (10 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



prgudula said:


> Goshen Transaction and North Stockyard Operations
> Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that, pursuant to the amended sales agreement for part of its Goshen County lease holdings, it has now received the required $10 million deposit. The deposit is not being held in escrow and is refundable only if Samson is unable to deliver marketable title to twenty percent (20%) of the contracted properties, other than the expiring leases, at the planned September 6th closing.




The news is all good.

Looking forward the the frac results from the Rodney and Gary wells.  

The Rodney frac job is immense....35 stages 

Lets hope there's a lot of oil coming back up.

By the look of the timings here we in for 2 IP figures and a check for 60 million dollars within a month or so.

Might help add a little more value to the market cap


----------



## Donga (12 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Slipperz said:


> The news is all good.
> 
> Looking forward the the frac results from the Rodney and Gary wells.
> 
> ...




Incredible bargain today, compared to highs before $10m deposit for land sale received, especially after the classy release today from Enercom. Love the valuations of their Niobrara acreage of between $1.38 and $8.48 per share with due regard to how these are compiled and relevence. Still very compelling. Wonder how often bargains like this exist, and it's not as if SSN is a secret!

Anyway, couldn't help myself - had to decide what to offload in order to top up with more oppies at ave .0525, which I'm very happy with  . 

Let's see if we're missing something in the weeks and months ahead.


----------



## Slipperz (15 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Interesting backgrounder on the play http://billingsgazette.com/news/local/article_ec036d1c-a80c-11df-9ec2-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## Slipperz (21 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hold onto your hats Samsonites we are about to fire up for the run to the 70 million dollar payday!

It's looking ready to pop now imho.




First sign of a little movement at the station we went green yesterday on yet another down day.

Look at that closing price... right on the top of the downtrend channel.

Now take a look at the overnight action on the ADRs in the US.....

http://www.google.com/finance?q=AMEX:SSN

HELLO!!

Might be time for a bit of a reweight here only 11 more trading days until 70mm in the bank (hopefully) and then we'll see some action!


----------



## Slipperz (24 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

BINGO!

:bananasmi 

Next stop 8 cent resistance probably late this week or early next.



Then we head off into blue sky country as the ann on the 6th draws ever closer.

ADR's up nearly 7% overnight but they are really just keeping parity with us at this stage.

Todays enercom presentation might put a surge of interest in tomorows early trade?


----------



## Slipperz (26 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

General market sentiment and a weak oil price has us in grey sky territory right now 

Interesting position we are at on the chart wedged between support and resistance out of the uptrend channel.

With the dow green and adr's trading at 1.22 or 0.069 surely we will be back into the uptrend today

Only 7 trading days until the delayed  sale announcement.....


----------



## Slipperz (26 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Ahhh the bots in play now.

A sure sign we are hitting the big time 

Somewhere on the 42nd floor a broker is analysing his latest turd while his algorithmic trading computer buys 400 dollar parcels of a 7 cent stock.

Brilliant jeeves noone will notice we are accumulating.

Makes me wonder how all the people buying the hundred thousand parcels can sleep at night.

Surely someone has noticed?


----------



## Slipperz (28 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Double doji

Indecison in the marketplace.



We're out of the short term downtrend. The uptrend is this weeks trading for sure.

This week I'd expect to see the day traders come in looking for the pump and dump.

Should make for an interesting weeks trading anyways.

I'll call 8 cents by Friday close


----------



## condog (30 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

News out on Goshen sale, parties to agree to price prior to close

Looks like adding 3c to fair value from 6.5c imo. But market sentiment might limit it to 2c

In july prior to announcment and what looked like insider trading, it was around 5c

The announcment placed est sale price of $61-$79M

At say 1.3B shares and $60M its a 4.6c sp addition. 

DYOR and cross check calcs. This is opinion only and cold be wrong.

Discl i own as of today and will sell on a bounce.


----------



## Slipperz (30 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

A very nice start to the week! 

The good news is in and we're on the up  and up.


----------



## Slipperz (31 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Dow getting hammered again for no apparent reason overnight but SSN is chugging along up to 1.25.

At current cross rates that translates to 0.0699 per share so it's basically in parity with us. 

Some IP figures like these might help things along as well http://shale.typepad.com/bakkenshale/littlefield-21-12h/.


----------



## pixel (31 August 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Slipperz said:


> Dow getting hammered again for no apparent reason overnight but SSN is chugging along up to 1.25.
> 
> At current cross rates that translates to 0.0699 per share so it's basically in parity with us.
> 
> Some IP figures like these might help things along as well http://shale.typepad.com/bakkenshale/littlefield-21-12h/.




SSN hit a snag today; will have to wait till mid-September 
Funny enough though, buyers are still active.
At least the gap has been closed to 6.8c - "North please, Driver"


----------



## Slipperz (2 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

We have been on struggle street a bit this week all things considered.

Only two more days trading until the land sale is finalised and the buyers are being cautious.

It was interesting watching the buyers building up to 4.3 million at 0.069 this afternoon and noone taking a bite of the .07 cherry until late afternoon.

I thought the way the buyers were stacking up we might of hit 0.71 or 0.72 at auction but all was quiet.

I guess the T3 traders and day traders will make their moves tomorrow.

I might hop in for a T3 trade  myself on top of my holdings, it's still looking like pretty good buying at these prices but I'm guessing it might be a bit of a scramble in the am with less than a million up for grabs under 0.071.

If some kind soul wants to throw a few more into the sell queue at 0.07 I'd appreciate it


----------



## prgudula (4 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

good close 1.38 +0.11 (8.66%)

http://www.google.com/finance?q=AMEX:SSN

looking forward to next week.


----------



## Slipperz (4 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



prgudula said:


> good close 1.38 +0.11 (8.66%)
> 
> http://www.google.com/finance?q=AMEX:SSN
> 
> looking forward to next week.




Interesting. We seem to have been leading the way pricewise but now the US is way in front.

At current crossrates that 0.0752!

Interesting to note on google finance after the huge surge of buying at 11am an article was released from China mentioning SSN followed by another spike in buying drivng it up to the intraday high of 1.41  Velly interesting......


----------



## Slipperz (8 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Today is the day Samsonites!

Fairly muted overnight trading in the US but still outperforming the DOW .
by 2%

My call is a new chart minus the recent downtrend after the land sale was delayed.

It shows a strong uptrend since the cap raising on the cusp of last resistance before the next leg up.

Good luck to holders todays, here's hoping for maximum sale price


----------



## kash (8 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SAMSON OIL & GAS ANNOUNCES CLOSING OF US$63.7 MILLION 
 GOSHEN COUNTY SALE TRANSACTION 

Denver 1800 hours September 7, 2010, Perth 0800 hours, September 8, 2010 

Goshen County Sale Transaction 

Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that it has closed on the first 
sale of 19,451 acres of its Denver-Julesberg Basin acreage interests in Goshen County, Wyoming, 
for US$63.7 million in cash, which amount includes the US$10 million deposit previously received 
by Samson from the Buyer.            A second closing is scheduled for the week beginning September 20th. 

At the second closing, Samson will sell, at the same price per acre, 1,920 acres associated with 
approved drilling permits, valued at US$6.288 million.                 In addition, Samson expects that a further 
approved drilling permit will be accepted by the Buyer before the second closing so that another 
1,339 acres, valued at US$4.385 million, will also be included.                   Samson also continues to work on 
resolving the title defects  identified by the Buyer relating to the remaining 1,056 acres subject to 
the purchase agreement, but it is uncertain at this time as to how many of those defects can be 
cured prior to the second closing.


----------



## prgudula (8 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

update on land sale

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1184&EID=44455732

Closure of Goshen County Sale Transaction
Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that it has closed on the first sale of 19,451 acres of its Denver-Julesberg Basin acreage interests in Goshen County, Wyoming, for US$63.7 million in cash, which amount includes the US$10 million deposit previously received by Samson from the Buyer. A second closing is scheduled for the week beginning September 20th. At the second closing, Samson will sell, at the same price per acre, 1,920 acres associated with approved drilling permits, valued at US$6.288 million.


----------



## Slipperz (8 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Looks like a good price.

Unlike the current share price 

Not quite what I had in mind for todays trading.


----------



## Slipperz (10 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Things are looking precarious now.

Hopefully a bounce off 0.07 support today or it's look out below!


----------



## haddadf (10 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Slipperz, this sp action was not what I had in mind either. Its beyond me how it can be sold down like this so all the cash it now as and potential.

I think that there might be a subtaintial holding change out of this, one of the holders may no longer have any purpose to hold after all the debt is being repaid.

How long after one sells does a substantial holdings notification need to be announced.


Very cheap price at the moment. I do hold SSN shares.


----------



## kash (10 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Apart from cash, there is alot happening in next couple of months.
Gary stimilation on or around monday 13th. (by the way how long to get results of this)
Earl should start drilling today.
Rodney frac october.
Plus 2 more well to start in q1 2011.
I think the short term traders have pulled profits (before w'end, unsure of us direction and want play money for the weekend) and then push it down. Soon they will reload to jump on the rise leading up to all the announcements.


----------



## haddadf (10 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SSN Schedule of Events... Shows all the up coming and long term activities. I got this from another Forum (not my own work).

===========

SEPTEMBER LAST WEEK (c.o.b. 3/9/10) Update due on this?

Gary #1-24H well - "second stage isolation plug be drilled out using a coiled tubing unit before continuing the remainder of the fracture stimulation job."

SEPTEMBER 10TH

The Earl #1-13H, is the next well in the Nabors Rig 668 sequence, and is expected to spud September 10th.

SEPTEMBER 13TH

Gary #1-24H well remaining fracture stimulation - "stimulation program should re-commence on or about September 13th"

SEPTEMBER 15TH

Samson is presenting at the Annual Rodman and Renshaw global investment conference on Wednesday 15 September at 10am.

SEPTEMBER 20TH

Second closing of Goshen transaction

"A second closing is scheduled for the week beginning September 20th. At the second closing, Samson will sell, at the same price per acre, 1,920 acres associated with approved drilling permits, valued at US$6.288 million."

"In addition, Samson expects that a further approved drilling permit will be accepted by the Buyer before the second closing so that another 1,339 acres, valued at US$4.385 million, will also be included."

SEPTEMBER

New Mexico - The bone Spring Formation in State GC#2 well will be fracture-stimulated in September.


END SEP

Full new reserves report due out.
Announcement on EARL well results.

DURING FALL

1.The farm down of 2 Niobrara wells with NEW JV partner and 3D seismic

2.Seeking buyers for Rockys gas asset sale Jonah/ Lookout Wash etc /Sale announcement.

3.Announcement on possible new Bakken aquisition

OCTOBER

"The frac of the Rodney #1-14H (27% working interest) is currently planned for October."


LATE OCT

The Black Creek Drilling Company to turnkey drill the Diamonback prospect in Jefferson County, Texas in late October.

OCT 30th

Quarterly due
Highlights to look for include the ramp up of oil sales from new Bakken wells - esp. Gary/ Rodney.

END NOV

90 day production reports on GARY and RODNEY (after frac)

DEC

Final tidy up of last Goshen acreage (possibly US$2-3m due)

EARLY 2011

1.Plans to drill 2 wells in remaining Niobrara acreage (50% with NEW JV partner - to be announced)
2.Re-entry of London Flats well (100%)

JUNE 2011...on

2 drilling rigs expected on Niobrara acreage
plan to drill 2 wells per month for remainder of year
= 12 x wells at 50% with JV partner Mountain Energy


----------



## Slipperz (10 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well looking at that makes me feel a bit better.

I have had a disasterous week.

Utterly tragic in fact.
:bricks1::bricks1::bricks1:

On Tuesday I think it was I was tracking the day pretty closely and was dithering on a buy and then saw a good op and threw in an order for a million at 0.075 for a quick day trade  when it looked like it was going to get hit.

Never did and ticked up to 0.079 at close I think it was.

Guess who forgot to cancel his buy order 

Fscking thing got hit on the way down on Wednesday and I had to sell it today to cover the trade for another 7 grand loss. 

Salt in the wound that one. Gah 

Anyhoo I'm happy to keep holding SSN, plenty more good news to come. A couple of good wells, a few more million in the bank and a good reserves report and we'll be away again.

For now I'm feeling a bit burned by this weeks activities and am going to distract myself with the footy finals and copious quantites of alcohol.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Slipperz (14 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Good result from the overnight trading in the US.

1.36 or 0.0727 here in Oz.

Terry Barr presenting in New York  http://www.rodmanandrenshaw.com/conferences?id=54&link=presenterson Wednesday might bring some new money to the table as well.

Then we have drilling news to come.... should be a good weeks trading after last weeks dismal performance


----------



## haddadf (14 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

The increase in share price in the US should bring back buying confidence to SSN on the ASX. The US are now approx 5% ahead in SP.


----------



## Slipperz (16 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Just running an eye over the Rodman and Rensahw presentation.

http://www.wsw.com/webcast/rrshq18/ssn/

Can't get the audio feed to work which is a bit annoying 

Company has a valuation of 1.82 per ADR or 0.09699 per share AUS





At this stage the market is attaching a lot of risk and no reward to the reserves potential.

Only successful drilling will propel us further after that target is reached and I am confident in SSN management to create that success, derisk the acreages we hold and unlock the huge unrealised value over the next few years.

Couldn't help myself and topped up again yesterday


----------



## kash (16 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

US stayed at 1.33 which is about .071 they still see a little more value then oz at the moment


----------



## Slipperz (16 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



kash said:


> US stayed at 1.33 which is about .071 they still see a little more value then oz at the moment




SSN is now in a consolidation phase  while we wait on news.

I'm struggling with the chart but I've got a tale of two cities pre and post land sale that holds up to scrutiny 

Looking at the buyer depth this morning we may even hit that trendline at some point in next few days before we bounce.


----------



## Slipperz (16 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

The play is heating up!

Interesting read on water requirements for the drillers making water an issue...
http://www.circleofblue.org/waternews/2010/world/scarce-water-is-no-limit-yet-to-north-dakota-oil-shale-boom/


----------



## Slipperz (17 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Overnight sellers in control in the US driving the price to 1.30 per ADR which at current cross rates is 0.694 AUD per share probably due to the falling price of oil.

Chartwise we are now on support and failure today might signal a retrace to test 0.61 support. 




Still no news on the fraccing of Gary #1-24H or the spudding of Earl #1-13H 

A nice 2000 barrel a day gusher might help the cause at this stage.

Tuesday should see the secong closing of the land sale and hopefully put another 10 million in the kitty 

The annual report is due out soon and should make for interesting reading as well!


----------



## haddadf (17 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Slipperz, please don't say gusher. Flow rate is more appropriate.

I experienced a "gusher" or out of control well for over 2 weeks on another stock. It got really messy.

As you said next week will be interesting. With the sale news and maybe an update on the rescheduling of Gary, Rodney Frac and Spud of Earl.

Weekend is first....

Enjoy


----------



## Slipperz (17 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



haddadf said:


> Slipperz, please don't say gusher. Flow rate is more appropriate.
> 
> I experienced a "gusher" or out of control well for over 2 weeks on another stock. It got really messy.
> 
> ...




Oops terminology fail. My bad. I was thinking more along the lines of extremely high flow rates rather than blow out!
:bonk:


----------



## Slipperz (18 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



haddadf said:


> Slipperz, please don't say gusher. Flow rate is more appropriate.
> 
> I experienced a "gusher" or out of control well for over 2 weeks on another stock. It got really messy.
> 
> ...




Heres an interesting quote I pulled from an article on the play ...


"It just almost boggles the mind," the state's top oil and gas regulator told a veterans group in Minot on September 2. "It is not like the traditional oil and gas play." Just how different is illustrated by these statistic: Oil wells in the Bakken Shale are capable of producing 4,000 barrels a day or more, according to state figures. Just one in 100 wells drilled into the Bakken Shale fail to yield marketable quantities of oil or gas, according to industry executives.

News please!


----------



## Slipperz (18 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Just found a great article on the EUR rates in the Bakken shale and well costs.

http://www.oilandgasevaluationreport.com/tags/eur/

This is the chart that really pinpoints the value of improved drilling techniques over the past few years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




According to this evaluation each well in the Bakken should have an ultimate recovery of 700 000 barrels ( seems very high to me ) at an extraction cost of $11.16 per barrel.


With the current price of oil at 75 a barrel less 11 dollars extraction cost I get 700k by 64 or 44.8 million dollars EUR per well!


This just seems like way too much? Or are we sitting on a goldmine here waiting to be drilled?


----------



## berbouy (18 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

looks like the cat may be out of the bag-good detective work by a favourite poster has named chesapeake as the new name on some titles-if thats the case, this very large us company which has an agressive drilling attitude-should stand us in good stead for the future.perhaps upon next deposit of funds, the buyers name will be announced?if the niobrara is half as prolific as some numbers that are being mentioned, then the royalty aspect looks good.dyor


----------



## Slipperz (18 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well if it is Chesapeake then we are in with the big boys!

Just had a quick read of their latest presentation  http://www.chk.com/Investors/Documents/Latest_IR_Presentation.pdfand rationally enough they are moving away from natural gas and more into oil due to the low price for natural gas at the moment.





They own 133 rigs and will be keen to get them working on their newly acquired oil rich acreages one would think.

And given their specialisation in shale extraction they'll have their own frac crews as well.

It all makes total sense.

This just keeps getting better by the day!

Under the terms of the royalty deal for every 20 wells Chesapeake drill we get one for free, how sweet is that?

Mind you we'll have 70 million in the kitty by Tuesday so we should be plugging a fair few holes of our own.

Massive rerating imminent imho


----------



## AngusSmart (18 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Slipperz

Just a few questions, i am trying to find who their operator is?? i've looked thru a few well reports and keep coming across small problems..

Rodney


> 4.5” liner packer prematurely set approximately 1,300 feet short of its planned running depth. Therefore, the final 1,300 feet will be hydraulically fractured out the end of the liner




Gary


> however in preparing for the second stage the isolation plug set prematurely above its planned setting depth. It is now required that the second stage isolation plug be drilled out using a coiled tubing unit before continuing the remainder of the fracture stimulation job.




are they also looking for a better driller/frac crew to come on board?? perhaps something like Aurora has with Hilcorp?

Re: on the 20 to 1 well business.. do they actually get a well.. or do they just receive the cash that would build a well? 

I would like to put some money into another small risky oil explorer and would like another Aut.. but would like them to not have issues with the well's.


----------



## Slipperz (19 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



AngusSmart said:


> Slipperz
> 
> Just a few questions, i am trying to find who their operator is?? i've looked thru a few well reports and keep coming across small problems..
> 
> ...




Good question Angus Smart.

I went for a trawl through the past two quarterlies ( which makes for very happy reading I might add) and found this.



So there's our operator I guess. http://www.zavanna.com/company.html

Confusingly this zavanna mob seem to be more into the whole discovery side of things than drilling looking at the website?

Perhaps they subcontract drilling services?

I'm going to flick the company an email and see what response I get and ask for their permission to post a reply here and see what they say.

it is of some concern we have had problems but hopefully they can be overcome.

The biggest problem I can see is we are in the middle of a "oilrush" and it's taking so long to get frac crews on site due to the amount of drilling activity going on in the play.

As to your question re the free well I was making a comparison more than anything to the fact we are on a 4.8% royalty stream deal with the purchaser of the Goshen County acreages ( rumourtrage is pointing to Chesapeake at this stage ). 

The reality is we will probably receive production based quarterly royalty cheques, which will add a new level of interest to the quarterlies for sure!

I got onboard AUT when they signed up with Hillcorp to freecarry them on a ten well program and bagged it up and got out in six months after they stalled on the capraising.

SSN has the same if not greater potential here and I won't be getting out at 14 cents, this company is going to be worth many multiples of that.

They have 70 million in cash to drill ten wells on their own to prove up their acreages and generate revenue from what is recognised as perhaps the most productive oil field in the continental united states.

They have several viable prospects other than the bakken and noibrara to follow on with.

And a major (possibly chesapeake)is going to start rolling rigs out onto 24000 acres of ours and paying us 5% of everything they drill.

If you want to get in I'd do it soon. Another 10 million going in the bank this week and possibly an ann of the buyer to market. If it is Chesapeake watch the reaction in the US (btw the US markets are trading at a premium to us 0.0683 at current cross rates)

Very exciting times for SSN holders


----------



## Slipperz (19 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Oh and one more point I feel worth making regarding how this company is developing.





Revenues for the last quarter up nearly 100%  from 1.4 to 2.6 million even after taking a quarter million dollar hit from the falling price of natural gas in the US.

How many other companies are putting in that sort of revenue growth on the ASX?

Next month there'll be another 70 million LOL

And to put the current shareprice in perspective the Goshen County land sale first closure was for 
19 451 acres at a price of 63.7 million USD or 3 274 USD per acre

Given SSN has the rights to a total of 40 240 acres that values the entire tenement at 131 781 810 USD (excluding any recent increases in acreage value due to ongoing derisking through drilling)

At current cross rates that translates to 140 807 579 AUD ( and 67 cents lol ).

With total shares on issue of 1 663 905 592 that gives us a valuation of 0.0846 cents per share excluding royalties ... just for the Goshen County tenement!


----------



## AngusSmart (20 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Wow cheers for all that, well i am either looking into this one, or SEA
the later seems to be a little better on paper with debt etc and in terms to their operators however their interest in some of the wells is very small tho they hold alot of acreage in 3 areas of around 150,000.. 

will keep a watchful eye on both and see how it goes. ssn's growth over them few months is pretty damn good.

lets hope they can get a good operator on board and start putting many more holes in the ground quickly!


----------



## kash (20 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SAMSON OIL & GAS ADVISORY ON NORTH STOCKYARD OPERATIONS 

Denver 1800 hours September 19th, 2010, Perth 0800 hours, September 20th, 2010 

Samson   Oil   &   Gas   Limited   (ASX:   SSN,   NYSE   AMEX:   SSN)   provides   the   following   operational 
advice on wells within the North Stockyard Oilfield. 

Gary #1-24H well (37% working interest). 

Fracture stimulation operations re-commenced on Thursday, September 16th on the Gary #1-24H 
well   (37%   working   interest).   As   of   Sunday   afternoon   September   19th,   stages   2   through   8   have 

been pumped and the program should be finished by the middle of the week *at which time the well 
will be prepared for production.* 

Earl #1-13H well (32.2% working interest). 

The   next   Bakken   Formation   well   to   be   drilled   in  the   North   Stockyard   Field,   the   Earl   1-13H,   is 
expected to spud on or about September 25th. 

Sound positive for gary


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (20 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Nice to see it bouncing of a solid support line. I'm in as both the fundamentals and technicals stack up very nicely. Resistance at 8c.


----------



## Slipperz (20 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



UBIQUITOUS said:


> Nice to see it bouncing of a solid support line. I'm in as both the fundamentals and technicals stack up very nicely. Resistance at 8c.





Yes 8 cents is our next big hurdle.

By the end of this week we could be giving it a nudge if the news is good re the next settlement on the Goshen tenement.

The wait for ip figures from gary #1-24H has been excruciating after the delays in fraccing, here's hoping we are up in the high 3000's and the news is announced before the spud of earl #1-13H


----------



## kash (21 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Up o'night. 1.38. Hopefully we follow suit. News from gary is sounding very positive.


----------



## Slipperz (21 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



kash said:


> Up o'night. 1.38. Hopefully we follow suit. News from gary is sounding very positive.




Indeed. Now trading at 0.0723 equivalent in the US.

The chart looks spot on for a break through 0.07 resistance and back to the uptrend. 






News of the second land sale closing could come anytime this week....


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (21 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I just cannot believe that this company with a market cap of about $110m, has cash close to $75m and only $10m of debt. 

I read in one of the company presentations that the Hawk Springs project has a NPV of $799m! *A Net PRESENT value of 10x the current market cap!*

The market's valuation of this company which is producing oil and increasing revenues, is simply absurd


----------



## skivvy (22 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Samson in to a trading halt pending an announcement regarding the Goshen County Acreage Sale.:dunno:


----------



## skivvy (22 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well this annoucnement could be good or bad news, a real pivot point?  No trading halt was introduced for any of the previous Goshen transaction news, so to me this is something more, either there is a further delay with the closing or possibly an announcement regarding the buyer or maybe a possible Joint Venture announcement.  Another rollercoaster couple of days ahead......


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



skivvy said:


> Well this annoucnement could be good or bad news, a real pivot point?  No trading halt was introduced for any of the previous Goshen transaction news, so to me this is something more, either there is a further delay with the closing or possibly an announcement regarding the buyer or maybe a possible Joint Venture announcement.  Another rollercoaster couple of days ahead......




Skivvy, I believe it will be massive news. As Chesapeake are the buyer, this will make the market sit up.


----------



## Slipperz (22 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*












We're all speculating on what is impending here but surely it must pertain to more than the last 10 million of closing.

The 63 million close didn't warrant a TH so why would 10?

I'm thinking you might be right UBIQUITIOUS. JV news maybe or more acreage sale?

Maybe whoever the buyer is wants more or even as is being hotly debated over at the neighbours a complete takeover is on the cards.


----------



## Slipperz (25 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

There we have it. Another 6.3 million in the kitty and hopefully another 4.1 million to come next week. 

TH probably due to Chesapeake being brought into the open as the buyer.

A few more short termers heading for the exits but the volume was minimal. 

I was surprised to see SSN down in the US after the raging bull session overnight but it is still trading at 0.71 equivalent per share or 0.74 on the cross.

We should have some IP figures from Gary #1-24H early this week that might wake up the volumes a bit.




Just looking at the buying that went on in June and July and the selling since there's plenty of samsonites keeping their powder dry.

The current sell depth of 18 million won't look like much if we have a high volume day of 100 million or so.

Looking forward to next weeks news!


----------



## kash (30 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

One producing
During the course of drilling out the plugs, the maximum daily rate, averaged over a 6 hour period, 
was   2,463   barrels   per   day.   Over   this   same   period,   the   average   gas   rate   of   1.9   MMCFPD   was 
measured.        This   equates   to   2,780   BOEPD.         Based   on   our   experience   with   other   Bakken   wells, 
these rates will fluctuate over the next few weeks and then decline. Over the last 24 hours the well 
produced 1,636 BOEPD.

Next one 17days to drill
Samson   Oil   &   Gas   Limited   (ASX:   SSN,   NYSE   AMEX:   SSN)   advises   that   the   Nabors   688   rig 
spudded the Earl #1-13H well at 16:00 hours MDT on September 28th.                                  The Earl #1-13H well is 
located in Township 154N, Range 99W, Section 13 in Williams County, North Dakota. The well will 
test the prolific middle member of the Mississippian Bakken Formation in the Williston Basin using 
the    same     design     that  was     successfully     implemented        on    the  Gary     #1-24H     well.   This    will  be 
Samson’s fifth Bakken well in the North Stockyard Field.                      The Earl #1-13H well will be drilled as a 
5,500ft.   horizontal   well   with   an   anticipated   total   measured   depth   of   17,000   feet.   Based   on   the 
previous wells drilled by the operator, the Earl #1-13H is expected to take approximately 17 days to 
drill.


----------



## skivvy (30 September 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Good news today and more to come IMO.  The trading halt was a no event and I am a little puzzled as to why announcing the buyer (Chesapeake) and the change to the royalties required a halt.  Oh well at least it wasnt bad news and little Samson will march on into 2011.


----------



## Slipperz (2 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*




Technically we're looking a little shaky here.

Sellers seem to be in control at the moment albeit on tiny volumes. 

Now the landsale is nearly completed the next phase of exploration in the DJ basin does carry risk until we nail down some flow rates.

Nearly all the exploration wells in the area seem to be tight holes as the Wyoming Oil and Gas Conservation Commission unlike the Texas Railroad Commission doesn't require IP disclosures and production figures until 6 months after completion.

EOG has 13 wells underway and they are all tight holes. That's a lot of simultaneous drilling in one area. They want to see how much oil is there and buy all the acreage they can lay their hands on before the news gets out.

Courtesy of the dalek at HC  ....

"50 miles north of Cheyenne is our territory, most advanced being EOGs cluster of wells. 

Our wells are around Township 22-24 and Range 63-64

Here are the EOG wells just below us...I count 13!


Township 19 Range 65 
Api Company Well Name Qtr-Qtr Location Footage Received 

Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC POLAR BEAR 07-05 H SE SE 5 19N 65W 510 FSL and 662 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC POLAR BEAR 08-05 H SW SW 5 19N 65W 511 FSL and 642 FWL . 
49-021-20592 EOG RESOURCES INC TEDDY 3-09H SE NE 9 19N 65W 2240 FNL and 400 FEL 07/08/2010 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC LITTLE BEAR 14-16H SE SE 16 19N 65W 810 FSL and 660 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC LITTLE BEAR 15-16H SW SW 16 19N 65W 810 FSL and 810 FWL . 

Township 20 Range 64 
Api Company Well Name Qtr-Qtr Location Footage Received 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC KODIAK 10-18H SE SE 18 20N 64W 560 FSL and 660 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC KODIAK 11-18H SW SW 18 20N 64W 560 FSL and 810 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC BLACK BEAR 25-08H NW NW 8 20N 65W 510 FNL and 660 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC BLACK BEAR 24-08H SW SW 8 20N 65W 660 FSL and 660 FWL . 
49-031-20054 EOG RESOURCES INC KLONDIKE 26-17M SE NW 17 20N 65W 1980 FNL and 2640 FWL 03/18/2010 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC KLONDIKE 12-17H SE SE 17 20N 65W 660 FSL and 660 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC KLONDIKE 13-17H SW SW 17 20N 65W 660 FSL and 660 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC BRUIN 23-20H NW NW 20 20N 65W 510 FNL and 660 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC BRUIN 22-20H SW SW 20 20N 65W 760 FSL and 661 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC CINNAMON 19-26H SE SE 26 20N 65W 660 FSL and 510 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC CINNAMON 18-26H SW SW 26 20N 65W 510 FSL and 760 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC BROWN BEAR 21-27 H SE SE 27 20N 65W 660 FSL and 660 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC BROWN BEAR 20-27H SW SW 27 20N 65W 510 FSL and 660 FWL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC SILVERTIP 04-34 H NE NE 34 20N 65W 561 FNL and 561 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC PANDA 17-35H NE NE 35 20N 65W 560 FNL and 560 FEL . 
Confidential EOG RESOURCES INC ROBINSON 1-36 NE SW 36 20N 97W 1426 FSL and 2516 FEL . 
49-023-22424 EOG RESOURCES INC KOMBUCHA 2-02 NE SE 2 20N 113W 2178 FSL and 470 FEL 11/05/2009 "

I actually thought EOG was our buyer due to the nearology and alluded to this in earlier posts.

Another point I made earlier was that once our buyer did complete the sale they would most likely be big enough to roll out a rapid and extensive drilling campaign.

Chesapeake is doing exactly that http://www.torringtontelegram.com/v2_news_articles.php?heading=0&page=34&story_id=5355

The haven't even finalised completely and the rigs are rolling! We should start to see a tidy 3.8% royalty stream  in less than two months and at this early stage we're looking at 4 wells or a handy 15.2% WI  freecarry on a well. Talk about quick money! I wonder how quickly Chesapeake will move to full field development?

 In the short term we have two more wells to come in in the Bakken and  the GC#2 well is getting a workover frac soon ( September delays?)to test the bone spring formation....

STATE GC#2 (Working Interest 37%, Net Revenue Interest 28.3%)

When the State GC #2 well was logged three potential pay intervals were determined as follows:

Lower part of the Lower Leonard (54 feet of perforated pay);

Upper part of the Lower Leonard (39 feet of perforated pay); and

Bone Springs Formation (189 feet of potential pay requiring evaluation)

" The Bone Spring Formation is an established oil producing horizon in the area and as an example a well 2  ½ miles to the northwest of the State GC #2 well has produced 52,805 barrels of oil and 283,497,000 cubic feet of gas over a three year period from this horizon."

Plenty of news to come  and for the big picture long term we have 3D seismic getting done on the DJ basin before exploratory wells in Q1 2011.


Looking good IMHO and the rising price of oil is only adding value in advance as we prove up our reserves.


----------



## Donga (3 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Very surprised the market didn't react to Chesapeake as the buyer! Incredible and worth buying more as the traders drift away into AVB and others. Gonna keep mine for the long haul, at least 18 months and halve the tax on gains.


----------



## Slipperz (4 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Donga said:


> Very surprised the market didn't react to Chesapeake as the buyer! Incredible and worth buying more as the traders drift away into AVB and others. Gonna keep mine for the long haul, at least 18 months and halve the tax on gains.




Likewise. I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on Chesapeake from here on in as well. They might not be JV partners but they're drilling like all get out next door to our (presumably prime)acreages and paying us a royalty stream. Interesting to note we are now in bed with *"the most active driller of new wells in the US"* 

Not that the market seems to ascribe any sort of value to the association at this stage.

Investor presentation coming up in the US soon that might shed more light on their plans in the DJ basin,  http://www.marketwatch.com/story/chesapeake-energy-corporation-to-host-2010-institutional-investor-and-analyst-meeting-2010-09-29?reflink=MW_news_stmp


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (4 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Slipperz said:


> Likewise. I'm going to be keeping a very close eye on Chesapeake from here on in as well. They might not be JV partners but they're drilling like all get out next door to our (presumably prime)acreages and paying us a royalty stream. Interesting to note we are now in bed with *"the most active driller of new wells in the US"*
> 
> Not that the market seems to ascribe any sort of value to the association at this stage.
> 
> Investor presentation coming up in the US soon that might shed more light on their plans in the DJ basin,  http://www.marketwatch.com/story/chesapeake-energy-corporation-to-host-2010-institutional-investor-and-analyst-meeting-2010-09-29?reflink=MW_news_stmp




Unfortunately it is a game of newsflows and comparative valuations. This is why SSN is suffering at the moment. I'm far more weighted in SEA until both market caps are similar. Currently SSN's is $134m. SEA's is $96m.


----------



## Slipperz (4 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Speaking of valuation if per chance our acreages in Goshen County DJ Basin turn out to be prolific oil producing ( or the ones we sold next door to Cheseapeake for that matter) surely that would rerate their value.

Given the recent sale was pretty much risked at 3 700 dollars an acre or so the numbers I have seen for prime derisked oil acreages are around the 12 000 dollar per acre mark?

We retain 17 000 acres for 3D seismic while Chesapeake drills away next door and what if the oil starts flowing??????

17 000 x 12 000 =  $204 000 000. Roughly a quarter of Terry Barrs full field evluation.

Not bad at a pinch though is it!


----------



## Slipperz (4 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Been putting in a bit of research time today being a day off. Google alerts helps as well! 

http://blogs.oilandgasinvestor.com/blog/2010/10/03/it-really-is-an-oil-shale%E2%80%94why-the-niobrara-is-not-your-bakken/

This article refers to the untested nature of the play in the DJ basin ....but....there have been 100K producing wells that were unfracced in the silo field in the 80's 

Had a look at the QEP site and their presentation to Deutsche in September They have one well underway as we speak. The DJ basin well map looks a .bit sparse compared to say the eagleford or many of the other shale plays in the US, other than EOG's jake which got the whole landrush started.


----------



## Slipperz (5 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Oopsie. Forget to check our most recent presentation at enercom in New York on September 23rd.

Two more fresh completions on the map...

St. Mary Land & Exploration Atlas #1‐19H ....IP = 1200‐1500 BOPD

Noble Gemini well Avg. prod. = 1100 BOPD 60 Mbo in 60 days. That's a remarkable 60 day figure really. Shows minimal decline. Very healthy well economics  to recoup (60 000x 81.5) $4.89 million in two months with an EUR of 413 000 barrels per well.

An excerpt from an analysts meeting released by Noble June 02, 2010 states *"The Company has built a premier acreage position in the central DJ Basin of over 750,000 net acres and estimates total net unrisked potential of over 1 BBoe (360 MMBoe risked) in the emerging horizontal Niobrara play. Noble Energy's early horizontal Niobrara drilling results within Wattenberg have been very positive and include the Gemini well, which represents the industry's best well to date in the field. Results from the Company's first four horizontal Niobrara wells in Wattenberg indicate strong projected returns with early estimates of ultimate recoveries being approximately seven times those of a typical vertical Wattenberg well.*





The more I dig the happier I get
http://www.aapg.org/explorer/2010/06jun/rockies0610.cfm

Some midstream pipeline news...http://www.pipelineandgastechnology.com/Construction/CurrentProjects/item65141.php

AHA! A backhand completion report from an engineer from Andarko 

*“There have been times when we had to shut in wells up to a week at a time because the area lacked sufficient refining capacity,” says Anadarko’s facilities engineer Joe Aucoin, from his office at the White Cliffs’ connect near Plattesville. “It’s huge for us.”*

Nice to see some green on screen again today. Plenty more to come in the next few quarters as well!


----------



## Slipperz (5 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Two results from EOG, they aren't all tight holes

EOG Resources Comments On Niobrara Shale - Second Quarter Of 2010
EOG Resources (EOG) made some comments on the Niobrara Shale during the company’s second quarter earnings conference call held on August 6, 2010. The company has a 400,000 net acre position in the Niobrara Shale and is planning to focusing on a 100,000 net acre section to develop. 

“We've completed two additional wells, the Critter Creek #02-03H and Critter Creek #04-09H, and they're producing at managed restricted rates of 570 and 600 barrels of oil per day, respectively. We have 100% working interest here. We have four rigs running in this play. But as we've previously stated, we want to observe production from these and earlier wells until year end, before we make a reserve estimate because the reservoir is heavily fractured.” 

“The Critter Creek wells are south and west of our Jake and Elmer wells that we talked about previously and a little bit north of our Red Poll wells. So they're all bunched together in what we call the Hereford prospect, that 100,000 acres of our total of 400,000 acres. So they're on 640 spacing currently.” 

“The Jake and Elmer wells appeared to be kind of stabilizing each at about 150 barrels of oil per day. And of course, remember that the first six months, they had pretty significant production, I think, 50,000 barrels or so in the first six months or whatever.” 

News just in from Continental. 

Continental Resources Comments On Niobrara Potential
Continental Resources (CLR) held a conference call on August 5, 2010, and made comments on its operations in the Niobrara Shale. The company is accumulating acreage in the Niobrara Shale and now holds 60,000 net acres across Wyoming and Colorado.

“The Niobrara is a huge crude oil resource play. It covers over 3 million acres and has a potential to produce more than 2 billion barrels of oil. We’ve established a strategic position in the play, leasing almost 60,000 net acres and continue to acquire more. We hold acreage in Platt, Laramie, and Goshen Counties in Wyoming and Weld County in Colorado.” 

“Our leases are in proximity to several of the most interesting test wells drilled to date. EOG Resources kicked off recent search and drilling with five horizontal wells including the Jake 2-1H, which had an initial production rate of 1,558 barrels of oil equivalent per day and an average of 555 barrels oil per day over its first 90 days.” 

“Noble Energy has announced four wells that produced an average of 585 barrels per day of oil over their first 60 days production, including one that averaged 1,000 barrels oil per day. Niobrara development is currently on 640 spacing.” 

“We plan to spot our first Niobrara well in the fourth quarter. Continental’s entry into the Niobrara is a natural strategic fit with our expertise and experience in horizontal oil resource plays.”


----------



## Slipperz (9 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Good to see we have our plan of attack announced. Reads pretty well to me. http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20101007007046/en/Samson-Oil-Gas-Advises-Strategic-Growth-Plan

Markets kicked up nicely overnight in the states on the news. Meanwhile we continue to drift lower here in AUS 

Ah well I have the time for this one to play out. Quietly confident of more than a few bags here eventually 

In other news up in the Bakken play the players are getting together to talk infrastructure and look who's at the table. Seems Maquaries interest in SSN is translating further afield.....http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/Bakken-Oil-Players-to-Gather-at-Inaugural-Event-1331651.htm


----------



## grants (9 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I read the report with interest. I bought a few on the fact it didn't move the market much. The volume was up but the price remained pretty steady. Wonder who was selling and their reasoning behind it?


----------



## Slipperz (10 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



grants said:


> I read the report with interest. I bought a few on the fact it didn't move the market much. The volume was up but the price remained pretty steady. Wonder who was selling and their reasoning behind it?




There has been no shortage of sellers of recent. SSN has had a pretty stellar run and I guess some are locking in their profits and moving on after the land sale.

Once that phase is cleared out we'll start building towards the Hawk Springs development.


Fridays news has set the timetable and budget. IMHO Samson has a pretty exciting few months ahead and it's great to be part of the journey.


----------



## kash (12 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Some nice flow of ann now.
NORTH STOCKYARD OILFIELD 

Earl #1-13H (32% working interest) 

Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that the Earl #1-13H well in 
Williams County, North Dakota, recorded strong oil and gas shows when it landed in the middle 
member of the Mississippian Bakken Formation, at a total vertical depth of 11,310 feet, on October 
11th.    Casing will now be run into the hole and cemented. The horizontal portion of the well will 
then   be   drilled   for   approximately   another   5,500   feet   within   the   middle   member   of   the   Bakken 
Formation. This horizontal production hole will be then cased and fracture stimulated. 

The Earl #1-13H well is located in Township 154N, Range 99W, Section 13 in Williams County, 
North Dakota. The Earl #1-13H well is Samson’s fifth Bakken well in the North Stockyard Field. 
Based on the previous wells drilled by the operator, the Earl #1-13H, which spudded on September 
28, is expected to take approximately 17 days to drill. 

Rodney #1-14H (27% working interest) 

Samson       has   been    advised     that  the  fracture    stimulation    of  the  Rodney      #1-14H    is  tentatively 
                                            th 
scheduled to begin on November 5              . 

Gary #1-24H (37% working interest) 

The   Gary   #1-24H   has   been   on   production   without   artificial   lift   since   September   23rd       and   has 

averaged 955 bopd and 1,777 Mscfd of gas over a 17 day period. Cumulative production for this 
well is 16,300 barrels of oil which has shown an improvement over the Gene well which produced 
11,700 barrels of oil in the same period. 
Plus 3d to start by end of oct on another site.


----------



## Slipperz (14 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



kash said:


> Some nice flow of ann now.
> NORTH STOCKYARD OILFIELD
> 
> Earl #1-13H (32% working interest)
> ...





A great ann! I am really looking forward to the quarterly in a couple of weeks. So much more to happen in the next few months it's incredible.

Chartwise it looks as if we have hit the bottom of our recent trading range and I wouldn't be at all surprised to see a bit of positive momentum returning to the SP.


----------



## haddadf (14 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Here is an update of things to come with SSN.

*EARLY OCTOBER*
Final closing of Goshen transaction
"Samson anticipates receiving net consideration of at least US$ 2.2 million at that closing and considers it likely that it will receive another US$ 1.9 million as a result of curing various title defects."

*OCTOBER 14TH/15TH*
Earl #1-13H Drill Completion - 32% working interest
"recorded strong oil and gas shows"

*21ST OCTOBER*
Bakken hearing to approve 320acre spacing
"Because Samson believes that the field will ultimately be approved for development on 320 acres, it is likely that there will be an additional four drilling locations."

https://www.dmr.nd.gov/oilgas/
Click on "hearing dockets on the top left handside.


*OCT 30TH*
Quarterly due Highlights to look for include the ramp up of oil sales from new Bakken wells Gene and Gary.

*2ND NOVEMBER *
North Dakota upcoming state land sale/auctions 
http://www.land.nd.gov 
Then click on minerals management

*3RD NOVEMBER*
Wyoming upcoming state land sale/auctions 
http://slf-web.state.wy.us/mineral/ogauctions.aspx

*5TH NOVEMBER*
Rodney #1-14H (27% working interest)
"Samson has been advised that the fracture stimulation of the Rodney #1-14H is tentatively scheduled to begin on November 5th."

*NOVEMBER*
New Mexico - The bone Spring Formation in State GC#2 well will be fracture-stimulated in September. (No News on this one for a while)

The Black Creek Drilling Company to turnkey drill the Diamonback prospect in Jefferson County, Texas in late October.

*DURING FALL*
1.The farm down of 2 Niobrara wells with NEW JV partner and 3D seismic

2.Seeking buyers for Rockys gas asset sale Jonah/ Lookout Wash etc /Sale announcement.

3.Announcement on possible new Bakken aquisition

*DECEMBER *
1.Cheapstake drilling results in recently purchased acreage.

2.90 day production reports on GARY (after frac)

3.SPUD Harstad #2-15H

*EARLY 2011*
1. The 3-D seismic data is expected to be available for interpretation in the first quarter of 2011

2.Plans to drill 2 wells in remaining Niobrara acreage (50% with NEW JV partner - to be announced)

3.Re-entry of London Flats well (50%)

4.90 day production reports on EARL and RODNEY (after frac)

5. Plans to test the three fork formation in the Bakken lease.

*MAY 2011
DEBT FREE* 

*JUNE 2011...on*
2 drilling rigs expected on Niobrara acreage plan to drill 2 wells per month for remainder of year = 12 x wells at 50% with JV partner Mountain Energy


----------



## Slipperz (15 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Strike off the Goshen County land sale final closing please and put another ohhh $3 520 000.00 in the cookie jar marked "billion dollar oil field drilling expenses" kthxbai

Ooops almost forgot, have a nice weekend all


----------



## Slipperz (16 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Having a look at the long term chart for SSN.





A few thoughts come to mind. The first is that obviously the long term downtrend is broken although it did scurry back down to 3 cents after touching the upper trendline of the long term downtrend! 

Secondly we are now trading in quite a well traded range historically between 6 and 14 cents. I am seriously doubtful 6 cents is going to break  given all the news from the North Stockyard wells, JV partnerships and gas asset sales leading into the two exploratory wells in the Hawk springs project early next year.

 IMHO we should be on the march northwards pretty strongly in the next six months and looking to crack 14 cent resistance easily by 2Q2011.

As soon as the Hawk Spring results are in then we should smash through 14 cent resistance and head off into blue sky country.

Lets see where we sit in June 2011


----------



## Slipperz (16 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Another land deal has been done. 

http://www.jpubb.com/en/press/25186/ 

JDR is owned by Japanese interests who are ready to invest 390 million into their share of drilling expenses. 

That's a pretty substantial overall drilling budget and they seem more than confident they are going to be finding plenty of oil...

*"The drilling of the initial Fidelity operated wells and subsequent production in the Niobrara play is 
likely to begin in 2011. JDR estimates that its portion of the total development costs will be 
approximately US$390 million. The gravity of crude oil from the Niobrara Field will be an 
estimated API 32~39. *

Surely they have test wells come in with this sort of statement.

I'm wondering at what stage the market is going to assign any sort of value to our acreages?

At this stage it is practically nil. Current market cap of 108 million and cash backing of 70 million or so. 

We have the Stockyard field up in the Bakken  with two great producing wells in production and two more underway and possibly four or five more if the spacings go to 320 acres.

That's our market cap right there before we go to the gas assets that are up for sale to help fund the Hawk Springs campaign.

Oh yes Hawk Springs. Terry Barr has put a valuation on the field of 799 million. 



Now the price of oil has risen at least 10% since that time and his EUR of 413 000 bbls per well are very conservative given recent statements from EOG and Chesapeake (aka the neighbours)talking more along the lines of 500 000 bbls per well EUR.

So adding those two factors into that valuation metric I see us closer to the billion dollar mark.

It's just a matter of time I guess, just a matter of time.


----------



## Slipperz (21 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

We could get some interesting operational news on the DJ basin here soon http://www.financialnewsusa.com/finance/archives/19136-rex-energy-announces-date-of-third-quarter-2010-earnings-release-and-conference-call-and-quicksilver-surges-on-possibility-of-deal


----------



## Slipperz (21 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Acreage prices in the Bakken are rising. Kodiak has paid 7 600 per acre in a recent acquisition. http://www.bullfax.com/?q=node-kodiak-bites-more-bakken-meat

At 640 acre well spacings that's a land cost of 4.864 mm and that again for the drill. Ten million per well is pretty pricey drilling especially if it's a duster


----------



## Slipperz (22 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Saw some news yesterday about a blowout of sorts in the Niobrara. Too much pressurised oil for the wellhead to handle? LOL

I was thinking about what the 3.8 % royalty  deal might be worth from Chesapeake.

If SSN values the 17 000 acre  Hawk Spring field at 800 mm at EUR of 413K per well that has gone up to 500K per well aka 20%. Include the oil price rising and as I get closer to a billion dollars. Divided by 17 000 acres is $58 882 an acre. 

Chesapeake brought 22 710 acres by $58 882 gives a rough neighbourly valuation of $1 335 882 352 times 3.8 % royalties equals 

$50, 763, 529.



Have a nice day


----------



## grants (22 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

If only the general market had your enthusiasm Slipperz... 

I've only been a holder for a few weeks but have been expecting some movement. It's an extraordinarily tight trading range its been in.

You'd have to think they are a pretty attractive takeover target too.


----------



## Slipperz (22 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



grants said:


> If only the general market had your enthusiasm Slipperz...
> 
> I've only been a holder for a few weeks but have been expecting some movement. It's an extraordinarily tight trading range its been in.
> 
> You'd have to think they are a pretty attractive takeover target too.




Yup. Every news service in the US ran this picture overnight

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/files/photos/0/038b78b2-7e34-488b-9bad-9e581f0adb00.html?SITE=NYPLA&SECTION=MONEY&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

But I guess the players like CHK and EOG already have the seismics and are proving up this quarter with exploratory wells.

We are lagging and totally susceptible to a to a takeover as we are still conducting seismic with our cash from the land sale to CHK.

If CHK gets good results from our acreages we sold them next door after they sold their eagle ford assets for a bundle I wouldn't be surprised to see an all out takeover offer.

If I had the money I'd do it. 

SSN is so undervalued it's beyond words IMHO.

I'll be sad if this does eventuate cos I can see a lot more value than a few cents in this company.


----------



## Slipperz (24 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I watched this webinar this morning and it brought a few thoughts to mind.

https://secure.oilandgasinvestor.com/webinars/?eventid=61

Oh it is free btw you just need to register. A good in depth geological rundown on the play. 

I have been a little bit concerned as to the northerly nature of our acreages given most of the drilling is around the silo field and even south and east of there.

Listening to Terry Barr and looking at the  resistance contours on our acreages certainly puts my mind at ease on that note.

Reagan Dukes the analyst listed all the players actively drilling at this stage so I thought I'd research all their most recent presentations.

Here they are on my watchlist




Some (notably Apache) which has a huge market cap make no mention of the Niobrara. EOG has a mention in it's reserves as "too early" lol while Carrizo makes mention of some exploratory drilling activity.

Other than that it's pretty much a case of waiting for news ( there are a few quarterly conference calls due early November) and watching the share price action for the nearology value.


----------



## J&M (24 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Many thanks for all the news and updates 

I have taken a small holding in this company 

Cheers
James


----------



## Slipperz (25 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



J&M said:


> Many thanks for all the news and updates
> 
> I have taken a small holding in this company
> 
> ...




Good luck!

Some news in from Rex Energy. Had a bad frac but "continuous oil and gas shows" in both wells.

http://blackberrystocks.blogspot.com/2010/10/rex-energy-corp-niobrara-shale-and.html


----------



## Slipperz (27 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

No surprises in the quarterly. All good. Sellers in control again 

Interesting article from the American Association of Petroleum Geologists..... http://www.aapg.org/explorer/2010/11nov/niobrara1110.cfm


----------



## Slipperz (31 October 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Not a lot to be said about the current SP other than to say I have been topping up! Eventually we'll bottom out and head back up and in the meantime I'm buying with all the cash I can lay my hands on. 

On the news front the CEO of Noble Energy is keeping his numbers close to his chest but sounding very upbeat about the Niobrara in their quarterly conference call....

http://www.thestreet.com/story/10905825/3/noble-energy-ceo-discusses-q3-2010-results-earnings-call-transcript.html


*"Now, these included the sanction of the Tamar project in Israel, significant progress with the horizontal Niobrara play in the DJ Basin and continuing Galapagos in the deepwater Gulf of Mexico despite the moratorium that we had there. These accomplishments are what will really bring great results to our company in the future."*

*Our DJ Basin volumes continued to reflect growth from both the vertical and the horizontal development programs."*


----------



## Slipperz (5 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well what a week. I'm broke. Dead set stony. Got a bag full of SSN shares though 

Mildly tempted to take some profit today on my bottom buying but the way the price of oil is tracking I'll hold.

Nice price action on the POO too, over $87 dollars there for a bit. 

I suppose how much that is going to affect our company valuation depends on how much oil we have.

None in Goshen County it seems according to the market.

I personally ascribe considerably more value and well Q1 2011 isn't so far away.

I would think a big drilling services outfit  like Halliburton (rumourtrage is pointing)would like to see seismics before they commit to the venture. 

I'm sure they have no shortage of minnows saying "drill for us we have the best prospects".

So seismics done this week and into the data room with the Zavanna whizzkids and then we're off and drilling after Chrissie with or without a jvp.

Oh and there's still plenty of interest in the nearology...http://cbs4denver.com/news/Amid.oil.speculation.2.1996868.html 

Then again nearolgy isn't counting for much at this stage given the value of the acreages we sold next door to chesapeake. 

The sellers (bless em) who let go at this weeks prices are a bit like house owners who saw the house next door go for a couple of million and decided to sell for 330 grand    LOL

:bananasmi


----------



## Slipperz (6 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Speaking of the neighbours here's a transcript of their Q3conference call http://www.thestreet.com/story/10912034/1/chesapeake-energy-q3-2010-earnings-call-transcript.html

Highlight of the call imo the chairman reports....


*"Our latest JV, the CNOOC deal in the Eagle Ford, is expected to close in the near future. And our data room is open for the Niobrara Shale JV, in which we own 800,000 net acres, evenly split between the Powder River and D-J Basins. We expect to also sell a 33% working interest in this play at what we believe will be an attractive price both to us and to our future partner.

We believe the recoverable resource under our 800,000 net acres is an unrisked approximate 4.6 billion barrels of oil, representing potentially $400 billion of future undiscounted revenue. This is a reminder that the size of the plays that we have chased and have captured is quite remarkable."*


And we'll take 3.8% of everything you drill out of our 22 000 acres thanks very much.

The first four wells should be coming into production soon and should show in the next quarters revenue. 

Say 100 bopd by 85 a barrel by 30 days by 3.8% or roughly 10 grand a month per well. This is going to be the deal that keeps on giving!

As Chesapeake is the largest onshore driller in the US with 133 rigs active and are shifting their focus away from gas to oil at present I wonder how many wells we will have drilled for a royalty return in the next few quarters as Chesapeake goes about extracting said 4.6 billion barrels.

Should provide substantial additional working capital for our drilling campaign next door in Goshen county anyways!


----------



## Youtry (6 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hi Slipperz,

Just met this week after becoming members of a similar club, I am sure you remember me. Always following this one. Be in touch soon.

Youtry


----------



## Youtry (6 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

By the way when I say club I meant investment club, do not want anyone to get the wrong impression on my first post, looking forward to sharing information


----------



## Slipperz (6 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Hi Slipperz,
> 
> Just met this week after becoming members of a similar club, I am sure you remember me. Always following this one. Be in touch soon.
> 
> Youtry





Welcome onboard Youtry!

Look forward to hearing more from you in the near future.

Hopefully this past phase in SSN has been the final shake of tree and it's all buyers joining in from here. 


:xmastree


Looking at the depth it's a remarkable turnaround. Sellers have been outnumbering buyers by 10 million for weeks and now we have 12 million buyers for only 10 million sellers.

Here's hoping for some good IP results after the Rodney#1-14H frac and some gas flows from the Diamondback prospect this month to propel things along.

Should be some operational news coming this week.....


----------



## Youtry (7 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hi Slipperz,

Here are my inital calculations. The assumptions are as follows:

The old wells (Harstad #1, Leonard, Sabretooth & State Oil & Gas) + Gas assets have flowed pretty consistently over the last 3 quarters so you can confidently (subject to downtime) est. flow rates
I have added Gene with first 90 days = 350BOPD  (think was higher but will stick with this) and then next 90days = 220BOPD (last quarter amounts) - I have then allowed 25% decline a quarter after this as we know Bakken wells decrease over time
I have included Bakken Wells - Gary, Rodney, Earl & Harstad#2 in my caluclations - assuming timelines are met as outlined by the company. R & E have strong oil and gas shows, but waiting on frac. Harstad #2 to be drilled next quarter.
I have assumed the other wells flow similar to Gene, although Gary could be higher - we will find out on 24/11/10 when comes off confidential list
I have used $US80 oil and $US3.6 gas - assume dollar at parity or close to 

If I use these figures and the timeline provided by the company (ie 1 month of Rodney production for Dec 10 quarter, E & H#2 staggered in next quarter so not in my Dec 10 calculations):

I will stick my neck out as say I think in December 10 quarter we would be looking at a low point of $2.5m in income and reduced cash burn (based on expenses in Sept 10 quarterly advice by the company). Major cash burn will be the 3-D Sesmic (approx $2m). Gary, Rodney & Earl major costs paid previous quarter(s) so income just starting to flow in from these. 

Things that could affect these calculations for Dec 10 quarter:

Diamondback (100%)  - not sure what to expect here so have left out, drilling November
Any more information on Gene flow rates to see if 25% decline is a reasonable assumption 
Higher production flow rates for Gary
Unknown flow rates for Rodney, confirmation of flow, Delays in frac.
Oil prices continue to rise and effect of $AUD
Left Field Announcements - JV for Niobrara, new acerage purchases (would pefer away from Niobrara as have CHK drilling and our land there already at 43k arces but leave for management to decide)

To me these are positive signs as it shows the cash on hand is slowly being used to generate growing income and cashflow with higher income from a change of focus from gas to oil. While that cash remains strong then the company has the ability to take advantage of many opportunities in front of it at present - looks like they are taking a measured and conservative approach.

March 2011 is when the real action and the potential for this company can be realised very quickly (or not), but I will post more on that when more information comes to hand, this could really be an exciting quarter as follows:

Fully developed Bakken, potential for reduced spacing for Bakken = more wells
CHK Royalty, we will know more
Sale of Gas Assets
Results from Niobrara (first 2 wells) and more information from other operators in the area

As always in this area of the market it carries risks and there are a lot of ifs and maybes, so you need to make your own investment decisions, so do not take this as investment advice to buy, sell or hold just sharing information.

See a good story building with some risk invloved, at this mkt cap (fully diluted around - 1,996m shares - $127m or undiluted (less 330k options at 1.5c) say 1,666m around $107m based on Friday's closing price of 6.4c)  it is looking like a good punt to take, rewards could be high and the downside risk reducing with each find - but we will find out more as the story unfolds and that will help confirm my own decisions to continue holding or sell. I wil try to provide some of my own valuations a little later, but will stick with company and other internet posters on that at the moment as I would want to see some more results first of all - I am a pretty conservative investor and also work on what I think is the lowest/realistic outcomes.

Final disclosue I hold this stock in 2 parcels - LT which means waiting for March 11 to unfold and short term trade to take advantage of any dips. I do hold other investments as do not believe in putting all eggs in one basket but I see this investment at the early stages of a solid story unfolding.

I will add more as more information comes in. Welcome any feedback (from anybody) on my assumptions above, including chartists (I am not one) for short term opportunities. 

Bit long winded but just wanted to paint a clear picture how I am looking at it at present.


----------



## J&M (7 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Hi Slipperz,
> 
> Here are my inital calculations. The assumptions are as follows:
> 
> ...




very good info many thanks  
I have got in at 055 40,000, 063 18,000 and, 069 20,000 just small amounts 
I sold some AUT to get into SSN 
Thanks to slipperz and yourself for the information 

James


----------



## Slipperz (7 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I'm no chartist but I can whack a few trend lines on a chart and see what comes of it.

How does this look on the weekly?





MACD about to cross up ( from another chart), huge switch in market depth late last week........and just looking at what happened when we broke downtrend last time and considering what is about to unfold in the next quarter or so it'll be interesting to see where we end up when we break the downtrend this time....


----------



## Youtry (8 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Just also wanted to add that when talking about flow rates in the previous post that this was the total flow rates for the wells, the share for SSN of the Bakken Wells is as follows:

Gene - 30.60%
Gary - 37.00% 
Rodney - 27.00%
Earl - 32.00%
Harstad #2 - 34.50% (I believe this is equal to Harstad #1 which is 34.50%)

So you would need to adjust any calculations based on these %'s for example for Gene flow rate of 220bbls of oil x 30.60% = SSN Share NOT the 220bbls of oil.

Just wanted to clear that up for those investors not familiar with the company.


----------



## Youtry (8 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Just looking through the capital budget as per strategy statement, and advise is looking at spending $11.2m to produce:

Bakken Wells (G,R,E & H2)
3D Sesmic
Diamondback
2 x Wells in Niobrara

If the cost of a well in Niobrara is approx $3m and the Sept 10 quarter spent $4m, being mainly for R & E drilling costs and this quarter spending $4m, for 3D (approx $2m), diamondback and assume frac Rodney - this would leave $3m or so left.

In March 11 they need to drill Harstad 2 and complete Earl which would use up the majority of the $11m - i.e. cost to drill Brakken Well have seen mentioned at $6m so at 34.50% share around the $2m mark.

What is the plan for the 2 Niobrara Wells - Are they looking at bringing someone onboard to meet all the costs? What % would they retain? I assume this would have a positive effect on their ST share price? Any thoughts?


----------



## Slipperz (8 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Just looking through the capital budget as per strategy statement, and advise is looking at spending $11.2m to produce:
> 
> Bakken Wells (G,R,E & H2)
> 3D Sesmic
> ...




Well spotted Youtry. 

From the business plan....

The Board of Directors has approved an initial capital budget of US$11.2 million for fiscal year 2010/2011, which ends on June 30, 2011, for drilling and for seismic data acquisition. This budget assumes that the North Stockyard development is completed as outlined above, the North Platte 3-D seismic is acquired, *and the initial two wells in Hawks Springs are fully carried,* along with the drilling of Diamondback.



And that begs the question...by whom???


----------



## Youtry (9 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Just wanted to make a correction to my earlier post the other day - it appears the working interest in Harstad #2 to SSN has yet to be confirmed  so my post of 34.50% share for SSN may be incorrect (I was basing it on Harstad #1 which may not be the right thing to do) so please take this into account if you are doing any calculations. I apologise for the error and I do not know what it maybe so I will leave it out of my calculations until confirmed by the company. It does not effect my Dec 10 income estimate as it is planned to be drilled in the March 11 quarter and was not part of the Dec 10 calculations. Thanks.


----------



## Youtry (10 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Been waiting for news this week regarding Frac of Rodney at the very least - I think this has been delayed, as previous announcements state due 5/11/10 - not sure if meant the week 5/11/10. Gary comes off of confidential list on 24/11/10 so up date on flow rates also coming up, spud of Diamonback due in Nov and any other news on things they maybe working on i.e. JV.

Must say I am a little disappointed that we have yet to receive anything from the company and they have been quiet of late.

I guess each day without news means a day closer to getting an announcement and buying was solid today, mainly around the 6.3c to 6.4c range so maybe some investors looking to get in on some potential news. Hoping for a mulity type announcement to keep this trend going.

Would be disappointed if we did not receive something this week or by open on Monday and would be interesting to see what impact this would have on the ST share price. Wait and see for me at the moment - plenty happening in the next few months, to keep interest high - the story could unfold either way fairly quickly.


----------



## yarrabah (10 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

My goldie friend from HC. Bit of a sell off today. Sorry to see you have moved on from the old place, will miss the input re SSN, but i am sure it was eating up your time.

Yeah news delay is a grind but it is only days away. Interesting to see SEA continue on its way. I think it bodes well for SSN if there is oil in them fields. Chevron moving in the US shale plays helps the longer term. As a side I wonder where CHK million acres in an as yet unamed play is? Lots of moves afoot in the shales with more to come IMO. 

Hi Slipperz. followed your posts for awhile without replying. all the best to both of you.


----------



## Youtry (10 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Yarrabah, 

Like the quiet, do not want to upset anyone in or out of the forums, if you know what I mean. Those goldies, why can't anything ever go up in a straight line - gotta have the good & bad days - expecting more good in the future. 

Done a valulation on SSN (not that it means anything but it does help me keep focused on why I am invested in SSN), had some spare time the last couple of days so decided to do some work and build a new spreadsheet - still think  undervalued (and maybe a bit unloved, although some love did return today) at the moment. Always happy to share, just waiting on the next announcement before finalising. 

I still think management needs to be more proactive in sharing information and putting in an easy to understand format (refer SEA). I have been a little disappointed in the wording of their announcements of late and the market maybe lacking a little confidence in them being able to deliver the returns that they should with net $60m+ in the bank. One of my favourite quotes is:

"Whatever made you successful in the past won't in the future" Lew Platt, former CEO of HP

That is what makes SSN an interesting opportunity, so close, yet the market thinks so far, but within 3 to 4 months we will have our answer of a multibagger or another management team that failed to deliver on a "game changer" opportunity - TB own words not mine so I expect him to deliver. I never fall in love with a share, but I believe in giving them time to deliver on the various opportunities they have in front of them, but like sport you only ever get a few chances to prove yourself. Look at the goldie management team, they just keep getting it right, with the current goldie company and previous companies.

Hope to talk again, all the best with your investments.

PS Love the edit function on this forum.


----------



## Slipperz (11 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



yarrabah said:


> My goldie friend from HC. Bit of a sell off today. Sorry to see you have moved on from the old place, will miss the input re SSN, but i am sure it was eating up your time.
> 
> Yeah news delay is a grind but it is only days away. Interesting to see SEA continue on its way. I think it bodes well for SSN if there is oil in them fields. Chevron moving in the US shale plays helps the longer term. As a side I wonder where CHK million acres in an as yet unamed play is? Lots of moves afoot in the shales with more to come IMO.
> 
> Hi Slipperz. followed your posts for awhile without replying. all the best to both of you.




Glad to see the SSN thread livening up a bit!

Steady as she goes this week for the SP.

Some news tomorrow would cap off a good week!

Price of oil looking bullish, Colin Twiggs of incredible charts has pegged a target of $107 today!


----------



## Slipperz (13 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Yes well so much for that prediction! 

:bigun2:

All the oilers in the US got smashed overnight badly in amongst the general market malaise.

Looking at the daily we are travelling allright  although there was a bit if a rush of sellers at weeks end and the depth has swung back out to a 2:1 ratio. 




We are still tracking along okay sitting on that resistance/ support line at 0.065 and the overall market sentiment this week was pretty bearish.

A bit disappointed newswise. Not a peep from management  in nearly three weeks about anything  

It's about time we got updated on current activities imho!


----------



## yarrabah (14 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Apparently I cannot send messages until I reach 5 postings.

News is due and should come just prior to GM. Sell/Buy wavered as the week went on. Seems news was anticapted by traders in OMO. Lack of action could be a negative sign but I think TB has his head down plotting '11 campaign. JV and seismic need attention in the fine detail and this is where I hope the focus is and where the gains will come. SP will drift lower without it but I think that is to be expected. Also changes in US capital gains next year will see some selling in Dec which will put further pressure on in the coming month (possible rebuying if the future is deemed to be bright).
Bit of a poker game at the moment which echoes this time last year when the banks circled.


----------



## Trader Paul (14 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SSN astroanalysis ... updated 12112010:



Hi folks,

SSN ... here’s a look at the astroanalysis for SSN, over the next couple of months.

	17-18112010 ... expecting a positive spotlight on SSN

  	26-29112010 ... minor news expected here

	17-24122010 ... 4 time cycles over this period, may bring significant and 
                                 positive news, triggered by a lunar aspect, around 22-23122010. 

	     03012011 ... a positive aspect, that may bring some financial news, but
			 then, SSN starts to go through its next negative cycle phase.

	14-17012011 ... expecting a significant and negative spotlight on SSN.

	3101- 01022011 ... 2 time cycles may bring significant and negative news here.

	15-21022011 ... 4 minor cycles, during this time

	25-28022011 ... significant and negative time cycle ... finance-related ... (???)                   

	07-08032011 ... significant and positive news expected here

            15-16032011 ... expect a positive spotlight to focus on SSN 

            23-24032011 ... minor cycle

            25-28032011 ... positive cycle may bring a short and sharp upmove.

	More later .....

have a great weekend

      paul

P.S. ..... VPE also responds to the same time cycles, as SSN



=====


----------



## Youtry (15 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Posted by Trader Paul (thanks by the way - every bit of information helps) -

"SSN ... here’s a look at the astroanalysis for SSN, over the next couple of months. 17-18112010 ... expecting a positive spotlight on SSN"

If we go by the stars looks like Wednesday/Thursday for some news - was hoping for something last week or today - we will see if the stars are aligned.  Alternatively the spotlight could be on the AGM and the postivie aspect on the directors getting their 8c options and pay rises passed. Wish those stars were clearer.

Personally do not see any real reason to sell at the moment, unless you call frustration a reason, as just at the starting line - but no news in the next couple of days or from AGM and I agree the share price will most likely move downwards. Some my see as an opportunity and some may just lose faith and move on, who knows.

Then again I have seen what positive news has done to my favourite goldie share over the last couple of days, as well as the SSN share price in recent times, so sometimes in the market anticipation achieves a greater result than outcomes, is the saying buy on rumour sell on fact. Although I have a feeling based on my own valuation and others including the company's 9.6c target after sale of the Niobrara land, that not even the rumours have been built into the share price yet. 

Basically the share price has been stuck at a valuation around cash backing and remaining Niobrara land value. I think the market has forgetton that SSN is producing o&g, has other land holdings, first 90 days of the Gary Bakken Well production to be included in the Dec 10 quarter (their highest percentage well in the Bakken at 37% performing initally better than the Gene well, which was a pretty good well), currently 2 x avg. 30% bakken wells already drilled with strong O&G shows ready to frac and hopefully add to production in the next couple of months and a oil price hovering around $US85. That alone would normally send the share price moving upwards - it has to be worth something.

Let alone the Niobrara play or the drilling of Diamondback (100% SSN) well in Texas Onshore Gulf Coast Basin which is being drilled in the same area as the Sabretooth Project (which SSN has 12.50% of and produced at 54BOPD and 4,300Mcfgd in the last quarter and pretty much this amount for the last 3 quarters).

The rationale of the share market it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Slipperz (15 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

New conference happening in February 2011 on drilling the Niobrara.

http://www.infocastinc.com/index.php/conference/422/agenda

Interestingly Schlumberger are sending their vice president of shale gas while Haliburton are sending their local yokel.

Good to some some of the midstream companies in there as well.

And not to overlook the *MD of Tudor Pickering and Halt*  in attendance also 

I wonder how many wells will be off confidential status by then.....


----------



## Youtry (17 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

And so the wait for some news goes on - now nearly a month since the last operations update being Earl (excluding compulsory accounts, quarterly's, etc.). AGM might bring some news tomorrow. Share price holding up at present. 

I guess cash can change your management style from regular market updates (one of the strengths I thought this company had) to I will let you know, funny when no CR is in the pipeline. Maybe SSN has forgotten that it was the shareholders (with a little help from Macquarie) that stopped the company from going down the drain. Do we not deserve to be kept in the loop or are we no longer needed at the moment and we will get back to you in due course?

So much happening (apparently) but silence from SSN management -  

Then again maybe they just might suprise us (hopefully in a positive way) with something from left field in the next few days.

Anyway my complaining is over, can't do much but wait so back to work.


----------



## yarrabah (17 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Could have been worse today, SSN that is. A few my others weren't spared the flogging, but lived to go again. Off to GM tomorrow. See how that goes. Lots of questions


----------



## Youtry (17 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Yarrabah,

If possible could you post a summary of the key points as I am not in WA to attend - does anyone know if it is online? 

Do not get me wrong yesterday I got sold out of all my goldies (maybe a blessing in disguise) as my stop loss (profit in this case) got hit - still determining when maybe a good opportunity to buy back in, looking for stability in the gold price first. 

However I have held all my SSN (no stop loss at present). I still have the faith in management and the company (it is that $70m+) but it is frustrating when you can see it so close yet it seems so far, especially with the oil price decreasing and uncertainity returning to the market (makes that $70m even more comforting during these times). 

I do not believe they have been sitting around doing nothing but some update whether good or bad (considering they had a few things planned in early November) would at least make us shareholders aware of what is happening. I am just working on the theory that each day without news means we are closer to a day with news and maybe they are working on something that we are not aware of, I guess we will find out in due course. I trust TB and his management team to deliver or else I would not hold, but I like to also call it as I see it and at the moment it is frustrating sitting and waiting but 1 positive announcement can quickly change the mood. 

Enjoy the AGM.


----------



## Youtry (18 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Maybe some positive news - On the US Yahoo SSN forum it appears that CHK has applied for another well to drill on former SSN land - ORRI 3.8% land (as stated on the forum "appears to be only 2 miles directly north of the Intrepid well" which was spud 2 months ago and is on the confidential list at present).

The arguement on the forum is that this could be seen as a positive as it is doubtful that they would be drilling so close to the current well if they had poor results from that well. They have a lot of acreage (not just former SSN land) so I guess they would want to drill in the areas they would be getting the best results. This post is from one of a few excellent posters on that forum.

As stated this is from the forum so I cannot guarantee 100% accuracy of the information - they have set out exactly where the well is located and you can get all the well information from the forum, so as always it is recommended to do your own research.


----------



## Youtry (18 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

OK Annual General Meeting presentation out - no new news just same as previous presentations - even less information than those presentations. Focus on shale play - no real mention of other assets i.e Texas, Diamonback. Sill mentions Rodney Frac for Nov and Earl for Jan.

So why the quiet all of a sudden? Something is going on here. Could the talk of takeover be true or is it just delay's? Are they just comfortable to see out the year with the money in the bank? 

Would be interested to hear from anyone who may have attended what the general feeling at the meeting was or if you have any other additional information.

Strange days indeed for this share as I have noted before from the sharing information company (even bad news when they had no money re: ripsaw duster was released promptly) to nothing - anyone have any ideas?


----------



## haddadf (18 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

You can get this information from the following web site. http://wogcc.state.wy.us/

Here are the new CHK well details. 

Api Number - 49-015-20198 

Permit to Drill Filed By - CHESAPEAKE OPERATING INC 

Unit/Lease - AHLBRANDT 

Lease Number - 

Well Name/Number - 23-63 4-1H 

Surface Location - SW SE Sec 4 T23N R63W 

Surface Footages - 563 FSL 1980 FEL 

Bottom Location - NW NE Sec 4 T23N R63W 

Bottom Footages - 660 FNL 1980 FEL 

Reservoir - NIOBRARA 

Field Name - PURPLE SAGE 

Mineral Ownership - Fee/Fee 

Total Depth - 7199 

Here are the Intrepid well details. Both wells have been moved into confidential status.

Api Number - 49-015-20191 

Permit to Drill Filed By - SAMSON OIL & GAS USA INC 

Unit/Lease - INTREPID US 22 STATE 

Lease Number - ST 05-00452 

Well Name/Number - 1-16H 

Surface Location - SE SE Sec 16 T23N R63W 

Surface Footages - 300 FSL 300 FEL 

Bottom Location - NW NW Sec 16 T23N R63W 

Bottom Footages - 660 FNL 660 FWL 

Reservoir - NIOBRARA 

Field Name - WC 

Mineral Ownership - State 

Total Depth - 12862 

Approved - 07/21/2010


----------



## yarrabah (19 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Via HC

Notes from AGM.

Cash Balance $76M
Estimated Tax payable from sale $10M (depending on the sale of gas assets)
Keeping it in $US, spread amongst various banks. Capital preservation the key.

Bakken
Looking to add to North Dakota acreage. We understand that play quite well and there are opportunities, some expensive, some cheaper if you are entrepreneurial. It will take several months to bring this to fruition.

In general, demand for frac equipment across various US shale plays has led to delays for smaller players wanting to keep costs down. (see bobsyer's post) Rodney frac late this month/early dec. Earl not until the start of next year.

Three Forks potential. Currently working on planning. Potential six further wells.

Niobrara
Looking to do a modest farm down on retained acreage. A strategic partner where SSN could access frac equipment and expertise, negotiations progressing. EUR 413,000 is achievable.

3D seismic began yesterday. Demand for 3D crews also high, hence small delay.

2 exploratory wells to be drilled late in 1st Q next year.

Now standing at 16,000 acres - A stable number. Targeting a further 4000 acres. 'We think this acreage is in the premier position.'

Oil receiving infrastructure just north of SSN land. Delivery to 3 refinery's. Gas pipeline which could be easily be adapted to take gas from SSN. Also railway line, giving various options to market. Mostly flat farm land, little snowfall, no winter impediments. Friendly neighbourhood in a energy friendly state.


----------



## Youtry (19 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Thanks for the update Yarrabah greatly appreciated that you took the time to share this information with SSN holders. Just a wait and see at the moment, just like to add we should get some news on Gary Well next week as comes off of confidential list - 24/11/10 so might get some mulity update during the week re: Gary flow rates, 3D started and maybe firmer date for Rodney Frac.


----------



## Slipperz (20 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Finally got some good news! 

Not from the company that is they seem to be too busy with this and that to perhaps let us know that the seismic is finally underway.

Did a bit of snooping and have now subscribed to the local rag aka 'The Torrington Telegram' 

Here we have it hot off the local press!!

http://www.torringtontelegram.com/v2_news_articles.php?heading=0&page=34&story_id=5695

So naturally my curiosity got the better of me and so with the help of google earth i have an overview of what we're drilling here next to good ol deer creek road and county road 23! 







Geographically I see what they were talking about an 'uplift'...stratiographic trap down below filled with lots of oil??? Lets hope so


----------



## yarrabah (20 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Thanks Slipperz. A good read. TB said they threw a BBQ and slab for the local landholders & 3D crew at the start of testing. Friendly landholders he says. 

Below is a post from Yahoo by joechentva. I have followed SSN Yahoo forum for over a year. A lot of rubbish but the odd good poster. He has posted since Jan/Feb this year. He is the oil drilling game and knows his stuff. I like to read as many different views as possible from good knowledgable posters. Sorry if boring. 

Posted 19-Nov-10 

"Did SSN latest presentation mention about additional Bakken leases on the rims of the greater Williston basin? My ancient computer software are having problem to open that file.

The greater Williston basin extends from Canada to central N. Dakota, to eastern Montana and north S. Dakota. Since the oil production started in the 1960s the main producing formation groups (Madison Gp, Red River Gp, etc) are mostly within the inner basin bowl. The hot Bakken group has only produced <10% of the total cumulative oil production of the greater basin. Only a small fraction of the reserves in the greater basin has been tapped.

The inner basin bowl is bounded by ancient faults Nesson & Heart River to the east, Billings & Cedar creek to the south and SW, the famous Poplar Dome defines north and NW boundaries. The oil producing shale/limestone source rocks continuous reservoir formations within this up dip bowl are relatively flat and undisturbed thus are easy to find the flat pay zones. The current and past hot spots are mostly in this bowl and the lease prices are sky high.

The latest BLM assessment indicates 4 BBO recoverable oil untapped in the greater basin, 1380 MMO in the center bowl, 870 MMO in the NW rims, 975 MMO in the eastern rims and 410 MMO in the SW and southern rims. There are twice as much oil reserves in the rims than that in the inner basin. However, due to the tectonic activities in the past 150 millions years (MA), the 200-500 MA old oil rich source rock formations in the basin rims have been broken up (and/or down) badly thus are not easy to find the orientation of the massive pay zones. The basin rims land lease prices may still are in the reasonably low range, not even as high as the Niobrara plays. BTW, the out crop Niobrara shale in this region is excellent for making cement since it contains very low hydrocarbon.

The latest auction of Tyler formation (on top of Madison Gp, near the southern rims) indicates the land grab will spread out to the greater basin rims. With SSN technical based mgmt team and good cash reserves (from selling Niobrara), they should get some real good deals, like the $350/ac Niobrara leases in 2008. All SSN has to do with new Bakken leases is to de-risk by 3-D seismic survey and couple test wells, then wait for the
speculation to boost it sky high.

SSN and us are here in the markets to make money the easiest ways and the greatest returns. Buy low, sell high, speculate just like the Goshen Niobrara deal. "


----------



## Slipperz (20 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Qoute from the American Association of Petroleum Engineers.

“We think 3-D will be key to the economic success in the Niobrara,” Ware said, “because the rock is so much more broken up, more faulted and fractured in the reservoir itself.

“We’re doing more things there that aren’t necessary in the Bakken, such as signing contracts for aeromagnetics and getting bids on specific designs for 3-D,” Ware noted.

He said they think the edges of the Niobrara will be the best parts of the play just as in the Bakken.

*“If you can catch an updip edge where the thermal maturity has stopped, we think those will be the sweet spots,” Ware said.* “We went after an updip edge, as are others, that we believe is the end of thermal maturity.”  

Source article here http://www.aapg.org/explorer/2010/11nov/niobrara1110.cfm


----------



## Slipperz (21 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Meanwhile back in Williams County ...the plot thickens.

Zavanna has been granted two wildcat permits both tight holes in Williams County at 153N, 99W on differing blocks of course.

http://ndenergynotes.blogspot.com/search/label/Williams%20County

Surely this has to be on our acreages as Earl and Rodney are at 154N 99W.

Yet nothing at the agm or no news to suggest we are drilling more  in the Bakken?

Is this Zavanna drilling for a competitor with the nearolgy?

I'm confused now


----------



## Slipperz (21 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Upon further scrutiny it would seem that these wells are ours I think.

In the strategic plan it was said * "Because Samson believes the field will ultimately be approved for development on 320 acres, it is likely there will be an additional four drilling locations"*

No mention was made of the cost of these wells in the 11.2 million budgeted until EFY2010.

But in the AGM report we got this...





So without too much hoopla it would seem we're off and drilling another four wells into our sweet sweet acreage in the Bakken!

I guess with 50 odd million in the bank we can afford to punch a few more holes in the Bakken.

Four more wells with Ip's of 2 780 bopd like Gary1-#24H might give the shareprice a nudge, yet it seems the market has pretty much overlooked this potential revenue bonanza!


----------



## Donga (21 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Thanks Slipperz for the updates. They haven't been communicating as much lately and good to hear of progress from you. 

SSN appears special IMO


----------



## Slipperz (22 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Donga said:


> Thanks Slipperz for the updates. They haven't been communicating as much lately and good to hear of progress from you.
> 
> SSN appears special IMO




Indeed the company has been very quiet haven't they!

Anyhoo  looks like I'm wrong on the Zavanna wells. Threw it up on yahoo overnight and someone posted a map that shows these two new wells off our acreage. What a difference a degree makes!






Not to say we aren't going to drill four more in the bakken it just seems these aren't them :


----------



## Youtry (24 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Announcement out today confirming 3D commenced 19/11/10 with 6 wks to complete and that Rodney & Earl Frac will be delayed. Working on getting a 12 month contract in place 50/50 with operater of the wells to get more certainity with the frac crews, hopefully in Dec to clear backlog. Diamondback confirmed having issues with title which they are currently working on resolving and looking at drilling Q1 or 2 2011. 

Guess can look at it 2 ways, first is short term price pressure on share price will likely be downwards and the positive view if the frac crews are in such demand then we are obviously drilling in the right areas.

Happier (even though not what you really wanted to hear) with management communicating the current situation to shareholders and that they are taking action to rectify the situation which has been out of their control.

LT fundamentals still looking good, whether wells in production this quarter or next will not have much impact on the overall picture as SSN is currently not struggling for a dollar. Holding and will be looking to add if any further price weakness. Early 2011 is now looking like the time for any potential upwards share price movement.

Pretty much in line with Yarrabah post.

Note Gary Well in Bakken off of confidential 24/11/10 US time so should get some news there in the next day or so.


----------



## Slipperz (24 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I might have to take up a new line of sexual activity the way this is playing out. 

Following SSN is turning me into a passive agressive masochist. Oh SP down again no worries * whip me harder*

:whip:whip:whip:whip:whip


----------



## Youtry (24 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hang in there Slipperz, never good to see the share price go down and it is just gonna take a little longer. SSN is not going to go broke anytime soon with some delays. Maybe Gary numbers will change the focus, who knows. Get the bad news out first and then hit with the good when noboby is looking.

Christmas may mean a smaller turkey at this stage but you will hopefully be able to make up for it in 2011.


----------



## Youtry (26 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Gary Well came off of confidential wells list (from ND website) yesterday as follows:

#18824 – ZAVANNA, LLC, GARY 1-24H, NWNW SEC 24-154N-99W, WILLIAMS COUNTY
855 bopd, 300 bwpd- Bakken

Not sure if the 855BOPD relates to the average for 60 days (from 24/09/10) in production or if that was production for the day it was released. Previous advice from the company was first week was 1,068BOPD and 12/10/10 company announcement was the well was averaging 955BOPD for first 17 days. SSN share is 37% of this well or 855BOPD x 37% about 316BOPD. My thoughts were that the decline rates would have been greater.

However it looks like a strong performing well for first 60 days and the decline rates appear to be slower in line with previous advice provided by the company. We will need to keep an eye on decline rates for next 30 days to the end of the quarter. Waiting for confirmation from company to ensure we are reading this correctly but looking good from this information from the ND website - which is all we can go on at the moment without a company announcement - please DYOR.

Should give us some strong cashflow for the quarter considering our expenditure will also be reduced, as we will not be drilling Diamondback or finalising Rodney or Earl this quarter - drilling costs for Rodney and Earl were paid last quarter.

Sets it up nicely for early next year - if the company can get things sorted - Rodney, Earl to frac in January 2011 (maybe Rodney earlier), Harstad #2 also planned for Q1 to round out Bakken development and then maybe potential for 4 more wells with news on spacing application. Will definitely be a positive to get that 12 month Frac crew contract they are working on.

Then into the big play for Niobrara with 2 wells expected to be drilled by end of March 11 and some additional information from CHK wells and any royalty payments we maybe entitled to. More information from other operators will also slowly come out of the Niobrara.

Could 2011 be a bigger step up for SSN than 2010 was with the sale of the land? Only time will tell.

Slipperz at least (on low volume) the SP was up yesterday - not sure where it is heading ST but LT looking promising.


----------



## Slipperz (26 November 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Gary Well came off of confidential wells list (from ND website) yesterday as follows:
> 
> #18824 – ZAVANNA, LLC, GARY 1-24H, NWNW SEC 24-154N-99W, WILLIAMS COUNTY
> 855 bopd, 300 bwpd- Bakken
> ...




1.85 million traded today. Might as well go into a trading halt due to lack of interest.

Knock off early for 2010 and wait for the day traders to start piling in in 2011.


----------



## Youtry (1 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

The ND Wediste Source: https://www.dmr.nd.gov/oilgas/bakkenwells.asp

Has been updated. The Gary Well (Well No. 18824) shows cumulative production to the 31/10/10 of 27,334. The cumulative production to 30/09/10 (first 6 days) was 7,562 giving total production of 19,772 or share to SSN of 37% or 7,316BOPD (oil only) for the month of October 10. For the 37 (could be 36 days) days this would give a average production for Gary of 739 BOPD.

Therefore it appears the amount on the Daily Activity Report, 855BOPD may have related to the first 30 days of production only, as the first 17 days were 955BOPD as per previous company announcements.

I find the above cumulative production amounts to be accurate when compared to the SSN Activity Reports so I would be using these amounts if you wanted to calculate current production.

You will also find the Gene and Leonard wells on the above link and if you took their  production into account this would give SSN share of production for the month of October 2010 around 9,261 BOPD - this is only for the 3 wells in the Bakken. We only did 11,736 BOPD last quarter from all out producing oil assets. Therefore it is important to get Rodney and Earl sorted ASAP to offset the declines that the Bakken Wells experience, especially the Gary Well which is only in the first 3 months of production in which the declines are greatest. 

Of course we need to include our other producing oil and gas assets to get the full likely turnover for October 10, which at an oil price of $80 (assuming this what they get) and assuming consistent production of the other assets could see SSN close to $1m for the month in potential income. 

Please do your own research just based on my own calculations.


----------



## yarrabah (3 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Late night, baby crying, research stuff, (you have been warned) follow link below to see Hal's promises for drilling & fraccing shale plays by 2013. 

20% reduction in capex
35% reduction in personnel on well location
25% reduction in well completion time


Jump to slide 42

http://ir.halliburton.com/phoenix.zhtml?p=irol-eventDetails&c=67605&eventID=3491585


----------



## Slipperz (4 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



yarrabah said:


> Late night, baby crying, research stuff, (you have been warned) follow link below to see Hal's promises for drilling & fraccing shale plays by 2013.
> 
> 20% reduction in capex
> 35% reduction in personnel on well location
> ...




Great find yarrabah, a very interesting and informative presentation. 

The shock of the week has to be some buyers about on friday afternoon! 

I've been busier than a one armed brickie and didn't even get to check the price all day on friday. After Thursdays trading I thought 0.057 was on the cards!

Looking at the monthly chart we have broken the shortterm downtrend on building if still low volume with sell depth considerably lightened.




Price of oil looking bullish again as well!


----------



## yarrabah (21 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Thks Slipperz

Been quiet and so has SSN. Six weeks for 3D starting Nov 19th, 31st Dec precisely.

Someone would have a few ideas by now you would think.

All the best to all and have a great Xmas and New Year.


----------



## Slipperz (21 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



yarrabah said:


> Thks Slipperz
> 
> Been quiet and so has SSN. Six weeks for 3D starting Nov 19th, 31st Dec precisely.
> 
> ...




Cheers yarrabah. 

Sadly it looks like there is nothing under the tree this year. Such is life in the markets I guess.

I think I've said all I can say about this company. 

For all my time in the markets to date this has been the most disappointing, frustrating and unhappy quarter.


----------



## Trevoru (22 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hi Slipperz - from a Samson holder and most other holders, thanks for all the work and posts - have a great Christmas and hopefully we'll all get a result in first 1/4 2011.

Rgs - Trevoru


----------



## Slipperz (24 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Trevoru said:


> Hi Slipperz - from a Samson holder and most other holders, thanks for all the work and posts - have a great Christmas and hopefully we'll all get a result in first 1/4 2011.
> 
> Rgs - Trevoru




Cheers! Honestly finding a great little company and watching it grow is what I enjoy about the markets, rather than plonking a bit of cash on an established dividend payer.

Sometimes things go wrong and we have delays like now and it gets a bit frustrating but I'm hanging in there with sampson!

Just found this lil snippet re the seismic which would seem to be going pretty much according to plan  http://kgoskerm.com/archives/3200 

It's looking like we might have seen the end of 80 dollar oil as welll...$91.50 as we speak. Now what was it we sell again...lol

Merry christmas to all and here's to a great year of exciting growth in 2011 for SSN holders!


----------



## albaby (26 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

hi slipperz,just like to add my thanks for all your efforts.I have ssn in the drawer with ccc,frustrating but the rewards will come.Cheers Al


----------



## Slipperz (26 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



albaby said:


> hi slipperz,just like to add my thanks for all your efforts.I have ssn in the drawer with ccc,frustrating but the rewards will come.Cheers Al




A bit of hard headed holiday reading for all holders, not much left out in this report! i'm about half way through at the moment  

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-86qfVrGvvXZDJlNmU2MDQtNzhlMS00ZWUwLWFjMGMtYTJkNjVmYzgxNjVl&hl=en&authkey=COKMg90J


----------



## Slipperz (26 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Oh my goodness is this a bit of a backhanded production report from Chesapeakes wells on the acreage we sold them "just to the south" of ours?? 

If it is then it is very very very good news!!!!!





:bananasmi


----------



## albaby (26 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Slipperz said:


> Oh my goodness is this a bit of a backhanded production report from Chesapeakes wells on the acreage we sold them "just to the south" of ours??
> 
> If it is then it is very very very good news!!!!!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the link Sipperz, be nice to still hold those acres,one thing that stands out from a quick read is the faith shown by macquarie.


----------



## Slipperz (26 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



albaby said:


> Thanks for the link Sipperz, be nice to still hold those acres,one thing that stands out from a quick read is the faith shown by macquarie.




Yeah well they will be out of the picture other than their holdings by May when we clear our debt to them.

Positives I am taking from this report are

1. Depreciation of assets (1.1 million last FY)due to low gas prices should no longer be an issue as gas prices seem to have stabilised around the $4.00 mark. In fact our assets should start to appreciate with higher oil prices.

2. 25% increase in oil production from 24 608 barrels in FY 2009 to 30 719 in FY 2010.

This compares to production for Q1FY 2011 of 11 736 barrels (and some gas) excluding results for Gary1#-24H which flowed at IP of 2780 BOPD from 30/09/10 and will be reporting 90 day flow rates next week.

3. Average price per barrel of oil received  in 2010 $67.50...we're nearly 30% above that right now on constantly rising production.

4. Two bakken wells now drilled and waiting for fraccs to come into production.

5. $75 million big ones in zee bank for development of incredibly good potential acreages in the Niobrara and other prospects for development.

6. Oh yes one downside to all this a falling shareprice LOL. Gotta love the markets sometimes


----------



## Slipperz (29 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Some good news in from the Bakken. Gary1#-24  is still producing strongly 




Total cumulatative production is the far right column


67 days of production for Gary#1-24  @ 45 714 barrels  is 682 BOPD. Nice!

More importantly our share @ 37% is 16  914.

At this rate production should nearly cover the cost of the seismic and admin for the quarter.


----------



## Slipperz (29 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Meanwhile back in Goshen County....Chesapeake is spudding another well next door as per overnight news from the WOGCC


49-015-20189 

CHESAPEAKE OPERATING INC 
COURAGEOUS US 26 ST No. 1-16H 
NW NW Sec 16 T24N R63W 300 FNL & 300 FWL 
Received 07/02/2010 Approved 07/20/2010 
Contractor 3D DRILLING Spud Date 12/30/2010 

Not sure if this is a royaly earner or not. Speaking of Chesapeake the scale of their operation is quite extraordinary.

http://blogs.star-telegram.com/barn...sapeake-nearly-400-barnett-wells-in-2011.html

They put 411 wells into the Barnett Shale in one year! If the results are good from their first few wells in the Niobrara acreages with the price of oil where it is they are gonna turn Goshen County into swiss cheese! 

Oh and give us  a 3.85% share of all  production....BRING IT!!!!


----------



## Slipperz (30 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Somethings brewing here. SSN up 10.71% on the Amex overnight with an hour to close.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=AMEX:SSN

We might get a few refugees from NDO, KIK, BUY and MMR looking for a new home for some cash this week.

With 75 million in the kitty SSN has a solid cash backing to shield us from any drilling disasters.


----------



## Youtry (30 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Slipperz said:


> Somethings brewing here. SSN up 10.71% on the Amex overnight with an hour to close.
> 
> http://www.google.com/finance?q=AMEX:SSN
> 
> ...



Slipperz closed at $1.25 in US with increase in volume to nearly 1.4m shares, out of the blue movement, maybe finally due some news or could be getting back in line with the Australian share price, could be an interesting open today - it has been a long wait for some positive news, let's hope it has been worth the wait.


----------



## Slipperz (30 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Slipperz closed at $1.25 in US with increase in volume to nearly 1.4m shares, out of the blue movement, maybe finally due some news or could be getting back in line with the Australian share price, could be an interesting open today - it has been a long wait for some positive news, let's hope it has been worth the wait.




Yes it was a huge spike in volume in the US . Daytrader chatter is all over SSN today. Depth now 1:1 and sellers not coming on screen. It's going to run hard today I think.....


----------



## Trevoru (30 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Buyers Sellers 
No. Volume Price ($) Price ($) Volume No. 
71 buyers for 9655877 units 67 sellers for 9836324 units 
Loading Market Depth... 
1 56,187 0.065        0.060 100,000 1 
3 600,000 0.064      0.062 116,199 1 
6 1,379,000 0.063    0.063 870,000 5 
3 350,000 0.062       0.064 298,019 6 
6 1,000,000 0.061    0.065 1,211,366 7 
5 745,000 0.060      0.066 150,000 2 
2 258,127 0.059      0.067 200,000 2 
6 480,000 0.058      0.068 155,000 2 
6 876,763 0.057      0.069 491,802 5 
9 622,300 0.056      0.070 1,873,507 7


----------



## kalin (30 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

whats the word on ssn?? lots noise on this stock... but no news or announcements??
interesting..


----------



## Slipperz (30 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



kalin said:


> whats the word on ssn?? lots noise on this stock... but no news or announcements??
> interesting..




It's been consolidating for a while now. Projects are moving forward. Today we just popped!

Not a lot of sellers between 0.66 and 7 cents atm!


----------



## Youtry (31 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Slipperz said:


> It's been consolidating for a while now. Projects are moving forward. Today we just popped!
> 
> Not a lot of sellers between 0.66 and 7 cents atm!




Another strong night in US overnight up to $1.33 (.08) with no news, oil down and DOW down and volume on one of the lightest traded days up over 1.4m again (previous to the last 2 days I think we were barely doing 300k per day). Not sure what is happening. Hoping for some sort of announcement to keep it going or we could head back to where we started.

Still on a risk/reward basis 2011 looking good. Happy New Year.


----------



## Slipperz (31 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Another strong night in US overnight up to $1.33 (.08) with no news, oil down and DOW down and volume on one of the lightest traded days up over 1.4m again (previous to the last 2 days I think we were barely doing 300k per day). Not sure what is happening. Hoping for some sort of announcement to keep it going or we could head back to where we started.
> 
> Still on a risk/reward basis 2011 looking good. Happy New Year.




Yes some news might help the cause.

Hopefully we won't have to wait for the quarterly for an update.

Makes me wonder what  TB and co are up to given recent SP activity....


----------



## Slipperz (31 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Interestingly whispers on Wall Street are that BHP is looking to take over Andarko energy although BHP are saying nothing yet.

APC was up 6.9% to $75.59 in overnight trade.

Acquiring APC would give BHP 500 000 acres in the Niobrara.


----------



## Slipperz (31 December 2010)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

US Samsonites are suggesting enercom has been spruiking to US instos with this preso....http://b2icontent.irpass.cc/1977/118558.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=1Y51NDPSZK99KT3F8VG2&Expires=1293769630&Signature=iTtopNQEv7odNFA2g94xBbmI2Xw%3D

I really should clock off for the year ....happy new year to all here's hoping for an exciting and profitable 2011 in the markets!  

Time for a beer! 

 :alcohol::alcohol::alcohol::alcohol::alcohol:


----------



## Trevoru (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

SAMSON OIL & GAS LIMITED  
 Data  News 



NYSE Technologies Global Market Data | As of 03 Jan 2011, 16:52 (ET)  
Market data below delayed at least 15 min.  

Symbol  Last Trade 
16:03 03 Jan 
 Change Volume 
SSN $ 1.48 +0.16 (+12.12%) 2,082,446


----------



## Slipperz (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Trevoru said:


> SAMSON OIL & GAS LIMITED
> Data  News
> 
> 
> ...




From 1.10 to 1.50 in four days on no news?

Makes you wonder!

We could be back in the 7's today here in Oz


----------



## yarrabah (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

 Good movement since 30th or so. Could the enercom report have moved us up the investor chain? 

Still tipping HAL but don't expect any ann until after 22nd Jan. Good luck all.


----------



## Slipperz (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



yarrabah said:


> Good movement since 30th or so. Could the enercom report have moved us up the investor chain?
> 
> Still tipping HAL but don't expect any ann until after 22nd Jan. Good luck all.




It's a big run up without news.

I guess the timelines and the enercom presentation have combined to drive us up a bit in the US and the ASX is now following the US lead.

A JV ann with Haliburton will send the SP through the roof, could be coming anyday I suppose? I doubt zavanna will be contracted into Hawk Springs we need a big boy to do some heavy lifting for us!

It will be interesting to see where we end up today. Bit of a standoff at the moment slightly under the US trade price  (0.074 USD=0.0729464 AUD ) but good to see plenty of buyers lurking just off the offer!


----------



## Slipperz (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

WHOA huge chomp! 0.072 cleaned up in one hit! 

opcorn:


----------



## Youtry (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

I am hoping at present this rise relates to a correction in SP to better reflect the current asset position and potential of SSN. 35% increase in share price in the last 4 trading days on the AMEX - although they had to catch up to the Aus mkt as it was trailing - is very positive, especially with increasing volume and no news (yet).

Need to remember SSN is producing and should produce enough this quarter to cover operating costs (interest, admin and production) as per last quarterly projected at around $1.9m and would be on target to do around $2.3m to $2.5m given current O&G prices and production figures from Gary (taking into account further decline rates for Dec 10) and other Bakken and Non Bakken Wells. Refer the following link for details of production from the Bakken Wells only:  

https://www.dmr.nd.gov/oilgas/bakkenwells.asp (cum oil production up to date to Nov 10 and gas only to Oct 10 - Leonard (10%) - 17446, Gene (30.60%) - 18009 and Gary (37%) - 18824) - these are cumulative production since well started producing.

Think it will be a slow and steady process so that we are adding to our production and proven reserves one well at a time without burning our cash position - not sure if SSN will go gun ho like CHK have plus we do not have the resources to do so but a good JV can change this position.

The groundwork and foundation is being put in place and with the cash backing and Bakken/Niobrara shale plays  available to drill hoping for a strong 2011 - definitely a medium to LT hold. But at sub 6c was really a great spec buy as it had a undiluted mkt cap of less than $100m and net $65m (after loan) in cash. For a producing spec on risk/reward basis is still an attractive punt for the 2011 year.


----------



## yarrabah (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Hi YouTry, good to hear from ya. I hope '11 treats you better than '10, if that is possible. Good day building to better. If those early Goshen holes flow well it will really set this up. Conrat's to TB and crew, they have the eye on the prize and slowly putting the pieces together.


----------



## Slipperz (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Well being a happy holidayer with heineken in hand and a smile on my dial I thought after our long slow  quarter of discontentent and a brand new years trading action to contemplate it would be appropriate to BRING OUT THE BANANAS!!!!


:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi


----------



## Youtry (4 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*

Lets hope the banana's continue to dance to the SSN beat

:scratch:

That's TB controlling the beat at the moment. 

All the best in your 2011 investments.


----------



## Slipperz (5 January 2011)

*Re: SSN - Samson Exploration*



Youtry said:


> Lets hope the banana's continue to dance to the SSN beat
> 
> :scratch:
> 
> ...




Likewise Youtry.

In all honesty I thought with the price of oil nosediving overnight and our recent run up we might have retraced a bit today but the sellers were nowhere to be seen :hide::hide::hide:

And to top it off the buyers arrived at close to put us in the green.

Happy days


----------



## haddadf (5 January 2011)

http://samsonoilandgas.com/IRM/content/investor_top20shareholders.html

ASX and ADS top 20 holders

Top 20 Shareholders
As at 14 December 2010

Rank Holder Name Units % of Issued 
1. National Nominees Ltd 984,393,583 59.14% 
2. Macquarie Bank Limited 36,800,000 2.21% 
3.Flush Nomineees Pty Ltd 16,170,000 0.97% 
4. Nefco NOM PL 14,849,467 0.89% 
5. Citicorp NOM PL 14,694,912 0.88% 
6. GASCORP Aust PL 10,294,117 0.62% 
7. Paesler CB & A 9,000,000 0.54% 
8. HSBC Custody Nom Aust Ltd 8,160,063 0.49% 
9. Victoria International Petroleum 7,834,967 0.47% 
10. Jauleski B & Jauleska Y 7,000,000 0.42% 
11. Merrill Lynch Aust Nom Pty Ltd 6,959,036 0.42% 
12. Ehrlich Joshua 6,350,000 0.38% 
13. Thompson, Jeffrey Ian 6,218,695 0.37% 
14. Lewis Loma Dawn 6,000,000 0.36% 
15. Perpetual Custs Ltd 5,823,882 0.35% 
16. Wilson CJ & Chang WMJ 5,330,882 0.32% 
17. Vulcan Cust. Ltd 5,000,000 0.30% 
18. O'Brien, John W & MA 4,459,588 0.28% 
19. Gerendasi Holdings PL 4,459,588 0.27% 
20. Maxwell, Roy Addam 4,000,000 0.24% 

TOTAL: 1,164,038,310 69.92%

ADS Shareholders 
As at 1 November 2010

Rank Holder Name Units % of Issued 
1. Roaring Fork Capital SBIC LP 46,486,960 2.79% 
2. Leonard Priven 36,808,000 2.21% 
3.Philip A Carpenter 10,555,880 0.63% 
4. Sharebuilder Securities Corp 10,165,180 0.61% 
5. Wayland E Noland 8,330,880 0.50% 
6. Nisan Mierov 6,947,000 0.42% 
7. Blocking Services Ltd 5,664,420 0.34% 
8. Delaware Charter GTY & TR TTEE 5,530,880 0.33% 
9. FMT CO Cust IRA Rollover 5,200,000 0.31% 
10. David B Shirley & Michaela L 5,064,580 0.30% 
11. Harry Mark Vieth TTEE 5,000,000 0.30% 
12. Johan J Penninck 4,730,860 0.28% 
13. Scott Randall Clark Roth IRA TD 4,696,960 0.28% 
14. FMT CO Cust IRA Rollover 4,640,000 0.28% 
15. FMT CO Cust IRA 4,614,600 0.28% 
16. Scott Clark 4,268,840 0.26% 
17. Scott E Backry 4,084,900 0.25% 
18. Michael Kataev 4,027,000 0.24% 
19. PFSI FBO William F Mitchell R/O IRA 4,000,000 0.24% 
20. Joseph A Nealey 3,917,300 0.24% 

TOTAL: 184,734,240 67.17%


----------



## Slipperz (6 January 2011)

The upward momentum continues on the amex. Now the dollar has come off a bit we are lagging even further behind the US lead.

At current cross rates  $1.58 AUS per ADR equates to 0.0790627 per share 

Moving up in the world...I like it!


----------



## Youtry (6 January 2011)

Thanks for the top 20 update Haddadf - in regards to the ADS looking up Roaring Fork Capital they state on their webpage that they like to hold 5% or more in their investments so maybe they are increasing to this level and this together with the impact of the broker report could have caused the SP increase in the US - speculation of course do not really know, only trying to make sense out of the current price rise with no news from $1.10 on 29/12/10 to today's price of $1.58 in the US.  

The link to their webpage is here for anyone interested - 

http://www.roaringforkcapital.com/focus.htm

They also like to invest in companies that are cashflow positive or likely to become cashflow positive within 12 months.

Was expecting a pull back in the US overnight but good to see it up again on good volume of 1.75m shares. Happy for a slow and steady rise and then a push along with some positive news. Not sure how long it will continue to rise with no news and will be interesting to see how the Aust mkt reacts today.


----------



## Miner (6 January 2011)

haddadf said:


> http://samsonoilandgas.com/IRM/content/investor_top20shareholders.html
> 
> ASX and ADS top 20 holders
> 
> ...




thanks for publishing the break up.
Not sure if there was any typo as the sum  for 20  ADS Shareholders 
As at 1 November 2010 does not add up 67.17%. 
Regards


----------



## kalin (6 January 2011)

suprising that the price is moving up without too much of a retrace back down,,, itll be interesting to see how the aussie stock price moves today after the positive lead from the US. 
hopefully we get an announcement soon,, 10cents is getting closer and closer


----------



## Slipperz (6 January 2011)

Here we go pre NR ! 

News or a speeding ticket?


----------



## Slipperz (6 January 2011)

Hardly the news we were after. Not bad I guess the seismic is in the can and drill targets should be announced in Feb.

Presuming we have someone to drill and frac for us that is :

The waiting game continues while a few speculators head for the exits.


----------



## Youtry (6 January 2011)

Well there you go - the wait will continue - for LT nothing really changed - some delays (again) 3D done and Frac crews working on - sounding like a broken down record. But cash and producing assets will get us through the cold US winter months - will have to wait a little longer. Should get more information towards the middle and end of January not too long but maybe the frustrated investors may push the SP down.


----------



## Trevoru (6 January 2011)

Excitement and disappointement of prom night played out over a week - ouch, but life will get better.


----------



## Youtry (6 January 2011)

It was like prom night when your date tell's you you are in and then during the night say's changed my mind but then realising on what they are missing out on by the end of the night they are back to a yes. 

Australian close .074c no change. No movement but down for a couple of months, then a 25% (in Aus) to 35% (in US) rise in a week on no news then an announcement with further delays to Bakken Wells (although 3D complete and broker report mentioned), a dump of shares to .068c and we end back where we started today.

What will happen in the US tonight - gonna be interesting turning on the computer tomorrow morning got no idea.

Will sit back and watch this unfold over the next few months and see if Niobrara has the goods. Why not have the cash to pretty much soak up any delay, no real change from my view of things. We have even paid for the drill costs for the 2 bakken wells so will add to income sooner or later.


----------



## Trevoru (6 January 2011)

Suggest another US "bail-out" but not the US Government saving anyone - will be looking later tonight  at US just for interest.
Still holding here and will continue to do so.


----------



## Farmer Joe (8 January 2011)

Hi, my name is Joe.  I own a large acreage in the middle of Samsons Hawk Springs project.  They have just finished thumping all of my ground.  It is encouraging to here some of the optimism on this forum for Samson and this project.  The landmen that we talk to continually downplay the project as "Sketchy or 50/50 chance of hitting anything".  Many of my neighbors have actually SOLD all of their mineral interests to outside companies fearing that no oil will be produced.  Keep up the great dialog!  Its great to read.
Thankyou


----------



## chand (8 January 2011)

Farmer Joe said:


> Hi, my name is Joe.  I own a large acreage in the middle of Samsons Hawk Springs project.  They have just finished thumping all of my ground.  It is encouraging to here some of the optimism on this forum for Samson and this project.  The landmen that we talk to continually downplay the project as "Sketchy or 50/50 chance of hitting anything".  Many of my neighbors have actually SOLD all of their mineral interests to outside companies fearing that no oil will be produced.  Keep up the great dialog!  Its great to read.
> Thankyou




Hi,

What u mean ' finished thumping all my ground' ?  What are u noticing around ur area ? Are there a lot of trucks trucking away oil or what. U could be our insider as there was one with ADI. Keep up good work and let us know as something happens.


----------



## Slipperz (8 January 2011)

Farmer Joe said:


> Hi, my name is Joe.  I own a large acreage in the middle of Samsons Hawk Springs project.  They have just finished thumping all of my ground.  It is encouraging to here some of the optimism on this forum for Samson and this project.  The landmen that we talk to continually downplay the project as "Sketchy or 50/50 chance of hitting anything".  Many of my neighbors have actually SOLD all of their mineral interests to outside companies fearing that no oil will be produced.  Keep up the great dialog!  Its great to read.
> Thankyou




G'day Joe. Welcome aboard. 

Great to have some eyes and ears on the ground over there!

Keep us posted on what's going on and any pictures you might have of any of CHK's drilling would be good! 


I'm sure the landmen aren't going to tell you you might be sitting on a billion dollars worth of oil. They are getting paid to get the best possible price for the oil company not you! 

The value of the deal with CHK  says enough of the prospectivity in itself no? 

I guess that's up to the individual landholder to decide but looking at the resistivity contours and the fact the acreages are on  the edge of a thermal updip makes the Hawk Springs project a standout in terms of it's prospectivity geologically speaking.

All the recent "ground thumping" is now in the can so the geos will be in lockdown poring over the data and trying to ascertain the best exploratory well locations.

Ideally we might even get a few verticals which would be an absolute bonanza as we will save a lot on well costs and have no need for a frac crew which are seemingly a bit like hens teeth in your neck of the woods.

Anyhoo I'm holding on to my SSN shares until we find out in a few months time.

Personally I think it's more a case of how much oil is there rather than if it's there but that's just my moderately educated opinion.

After the past two weeks of very positive trading I thought I'd take a look at the weekly which i haven't done for a while.....it's looking pretty darn good!





We have finally broken the long term downtrend and should be back in the pre GFC trading range very soon once we crack the 8 cent resistance mark.

Onwards and upwards from there and it could be in a hurry too!

:321:


----------



## Slipperz (9 January 2011)

MDU resources has taken a sizable acreage position in Goshen County also...http://blackberrystocks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Youtry (9 January 2011)

Be careful Farmer Joe it appears the oil men maybe less trustworthy than a used car salesman, although all investments carry risk I always reckon it is better to follow the big boys and it appears they are snapping up the Niobrara with every chance they get and not for $100 an acre any more. They continue to apply for permits in the area and drill and we are slowly getting results from those wells. Better to take a punt and be on board in the early days, do not think these companies are increasing holdings and paying top dollar on a scketchy guess. 2011 we will find out whether they were great used car salesmen or great oilmen. All the best.


----------



## Farmer Joe (10 January 2011)

Thanks guys,  As for what I see happening,  I have a friend who drives a water truck hauling water to the drill rigs for CHK.  He says that they have drilled either four or five holes.  The drilling rigs are continually working, drilling one hole then moving to another location and drilling another.  None of the holes have been fracture stimulated yet.  Maybe waiting for a frac rig, i don't really know.  I hear that the game being played is that they are moving forward with drilling the field but not pumping anything yet because there is still acreage unleased in the area and the moment they pump anything they only have six months before the oil and gas commision forces them to report production numbers.  CHK, however, is aquiring easements from my friends out there for a pipeline to tie into some of the oil and gas mainlines in the area. As for Samson,  they say that they are planning to start drilling somewhere around the last week of Feb or first week in March tenatively.  The only reason I know this is because I was trying to work out a deal with them to supply drilling and frac water for them.


----------



## haddadf (10 January 2011)

Farmer Joe,

Your feedback on whats happening in the project area is appreciated. Activity from what we see from the media is on the increase.

We are confident that Terry will deliver in the Hawk Springs project. I hope for yours and our sake that we can get the oil out ASAP.

Your continued posts would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Youtry (13 January 2011)

Slipperz we are finally moving up close of .082c today a 52wk high. Where to from here? Plenty of news still to come - 3D, JV, Frac Crews, Frac Rodney/Earl and so on. Could be start of an exciting time for SSN. It has been a long wait.


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2011)

> Where to from here?


----------



## Slipperz (13 January 2011)

tech/a said:


> View attachment 40827





:dance::dance::dance:

lovely day today shame about those bananabenders do be doo 

tech/a we have broken long term resistance at 8 cents .. that's a good thing

there's a lot of news in the pipeline here to  drive SSN much higher in coming weeks and months

and just for some perspective...

excluding options SSN has 1,664,602,524 shares on the registry, quite a few one must  admit.

HOWEVER looking at the current market depth reveals 4 397 288 shares currently available for purchase.

Make of all this what you will bearing in mind I have a not inconsiderable bias in all of this so my analysis is subjective at the very best.

My considered opinion Youtry is the best is yet to come!

Good luck to all holders. If you'll excuse me I do believe it is time for an afternoon libation :drink:


----------



## tech/a (13 January 2011)

Yes it has!!

Yes it is!!!


----------



## johenmo (13 January 2011)

Farmer Joe said:


> Thanks guys,  As for what I see happening,  I have a friend who drives a water truck hauling water to the drill rigs for CHK.  He says that they have drilled either four or five holes.  The drilling rigs are continually working, drilling one hole then moving to another location and drilling another.  None of the holes have been fracture stimulated yet.  Maybe waiting for a frac rig, i don't really know.  I hear that the game being played is that they are moving forward with drilling the field but not pumping anything yet because there is still acreage unleased in the area and the moment they pump anything they only have six months before the oil and gas commision forces them to report production numbers.  CHK, however, is aquiring easements from my friends out there for a pipeline to tie into some of the oil and gas mainlines in the area. As for Samson,  they say that they are planning to start drilling somewhere around the last week of Feb or first week in March tenatively.  The only reason I know this is because I was trying to work out a deal with them to supply drilling and frac water for them.



Fracking is a contentious issue in the US around (possible) contamination of the ground water resources.  See the doco "Gasland", and one lawsuit I know of in the  US  (was in that region a few months ago).http://dailyposted.com/us/lawsuit-gas-drilling-fluid-ruined-pa-water-wells-ap-7378.html
It's interesting how the oil/gas companies that use this practice are exempt from the Energy Act and Clean Water Act.  Why would this need to be so if there wasn't an issue?


----------



## Slipperz (13 January 2011)

johenmo said:


> Fracking is a contentious issue in the US around (possible) contamination of the ground water resources.  See the doco "Gasland", and one lawsuit I know of in the  US  (was in that region a few months ago).http://dailyposted.com/us/lawsuit-gas-drilling-fluid-ruined-pa-water-wells-ap-7378.html
> It's interesting how the oil/gas companies that use this practice are exempt from the Energy Act and Clean Water Act.  Why would this need to be so if there wasn't an issue?




The biggest  issue I have found with local drillers is their secrets are getting out.

Or someone is lying through their teeth on the US yahoo forums....


The field is a go. There is talk of two more Chesapeake wells going in west of Yoder and 3 Noble wells in the same area over the next year. At a landowner meeting people were told that Ches. is looking at bringing in one rig a month for the next 12 months and people have been contacted for pipeline surveys. We leased our land for seismic this morning. Enterprise is doing 150 barrels a day and projected to do 1500 a day after fracking. They said if you see storage tanks at the well site it means they hit. I have seen 3 wells with tanks. Gleam, Intrepid and Enterprise. They are drilling the Windy Hill well and one other one right now. Those two rigs were scheduled to go back to Colorado, but they are keeping them in our area. They said the oil is close to the highest grade you can get. The color of honey. The bottle necks are going to be electricity and the pipelines. They said they would produce the wells till they are paid for and then shut them off until the pipelines are built. I don't have any stock involved so I hope this is helpful for those who do.
Dave


----------



## skivvy (13 January 2011)

tech/a, I agree with your t/a and from my analysis this is a nice push through the triple top resistance level on your chart around the 7.9c level.  RSI is pushing a little high also at the moment so I would think a pull back to convert this previous resistance to a support would not be out of the question.  I also see a possible continuation flag which has formed from the initial push up from 6c to around the 7.3c level, the flag has formed and the price has now moved up again from the flag pattern.  A move up to 8.6 cents would complete the continuation from my perspective with a pull back to around the 8c mark likely after that.   

There is alot of things happening with this company out in the field and alot of talk/speculaiton around various forums so anything could happen from here but the momentum is up and the technicals are good enough for me, so I will ride this wave a little longer


----------



## Trevoru (14 January 2011)

SAMSON OIL & GAS LIMITED  
 Data  News 



NYSE Technologies Global Market Data | As of 13 Jan 2011, 16:43 (ET)  
Market data below delayed at least 15 min.  

Symbol  Last Trade 
15:59 13 Jan 
 Change Volume 
SSN $ 1.82 +0.27 (+17.42%) 4,599,221 

Exchange: NYSE Amex 


Nice


----------



## prgudula (14 January 2011)

Samson Oil & Gas Addresses Recent Market Activity

DENVER & PERTH, Australia--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN) (NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that, as a result of the unusual market activity in the trading of its American Depositary Shares on January 13, 2011, the NYSE Amex has contacted the company in accordance with its usual practice. Samson advises that its policy is not to comment on unusual market activity or rumors. Samson further advises that it continues to adhere to its longstanding policy to make prompt public announcements of material information concerning its business, operations or prospects.

Samson’s Ordinary Shares are traded on the Australian Securities Exchange under the symbol "SSN." Samson's American Depository Shares (ADSs) are traded on the New York Stock Exchange AMEX under the symbol "SSN." Each ADS represents 20 fully paid Ordinary Shares of Samson. Samson has a total of 1,996 million ordinary shares issued and outstanding (including 332 thousand options exercisable at AUD 1.5 cents), which would be the equivalent of 99.8 million ADSs.

For and on behalf of the board of
SAMSON OIL & GAS LIMITED

TERRY BARR
Managing Director


----------



## Trevoru (14 January 2011)

Market Depth Refresh View: Price Detail | Order Detail 
Buyers Sellers 
No. Volume Price ($) Price ($) Volume No. 
118 buyers for 15531036 units 43 sellers for 6214685 units 
Loading Market Depth... 
1 97,562 0.100     0.082 10,900 2 
1 29,070 0.095     0.083 320,000 1 
1 60,976 0.091     0.084 100,000 1 
11 542,916 0.090  0.085 872,173 3 
1 100,000 0.089    0.086 500,000 2 
3 225,000 0.088    0.087 120,000 1 
1 100,000 0.087    0.088 400,000 2 
2 240,000 0.086    0.089 430,500 3 
3 575,941 0.085    0.090 279,200 4 
2 522,000 0.084    0.091 1,063,000 2


----------



## Slipperz (14 January 2011)

prgudula said:


> Samson Oil & Gas Addresses Recent Market Activity
> 
> DENVER & PERTH, Australia--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN) (NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that, as a result of the unusual market activity in the trading of its American Depositary Shares on January 13, 2011, the NYSE Amex has contacted the company in accordance with its usual practice. Samson advises that its policy is not to comment on unusual market activity or rumors. Samson further advises that it continues to adhere to its longstanding policy to make prompt public announcements of material information concerning its business, operations or prospects.
> 
> ...




LOL. Oil what oil? 

It's going to be a busy day on the ASX today for SSN, and about freaking time.

This is just the beginning though. 

Plenty more in the tank for SSN in 2011

:knightrid


----------



## Youtry (14 January 2011)

Good on ya Slipperz all those days of having a chat to yourself on the forum are now a distant memory - I hope ST it holds but LT still has great fundamentals - now we wait for management to reveal what it has been up to. Thanks for your posts and commitment to keeping us informed. I am taking a break from posting until we get more news from the company. Once again thanks.


----------



## WaveSurfer (14 January 2011)

Slipperz said:


> LOL. Oil what oil?
> 
> It's going to be a busy day on the ASX today for SSN, and about freaking time.
> 
> ...




I bought this mid last year just under 3c. Quite happy with its progress so far. She's just a tad under 10c now with the gap through res on open this morning. I think she's got a bit more in the tank myself.

Mind you, I have no idea what the fundies are like LOL. T'was that big surge in volume back in Feb 2010 that got me interested.


----------



## Slipperz (14 January 2011)

Youtry said:


> Good on ya Slipperz all those days of having a chat to yourself on the forum are now a distant memory - I hope ST it holds but LT still has great fundamentals - now we wait for management to reveal what it has been up to. Thanks for your posts and commitment to keeping us informed. I am taking a break from posting until we get more news from the company. Once again thanks.





Cheers Youtry. Thanks for kicking in with some number crunching for the team! 

I'm on my last day of annual so I won't be around as much daytimes next week either but will still be keeping an eye on things regardless!

Nice to start the year on such a positive note!

:grinsking


----------



## Trevoru (15 January 2011)

Good volume overnight - 4.4mil - hit high of $2.03 to finish at $1.95 - up 7.14%


----------



## Youtry (19 January 2011)

Anyone watching US overnight? Trend continues low of $1.92 and high of $2.45 on volume approaching 7m (x 20 for each ADR to get Aus equilavent) and currently pushing $2.30 with 30 minutes to close. At this pice Aus equilavent is around 11.5c - do those Americans know something? This has been building since 29/12/10 from a low of $1.10. Be interesting to see where we close.


----------



## prgudula (19 January 2011)

nice trend building up and today's market dept at 09:18am on Jan 19th

http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp...0048&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=AMEX:SSN&ntsp=0


----------



## skivvy (19 January 2011)

very nice push up here on no news, what is happening?  Technicals look at a resistance level of 11c long term but all technicals are not a lot of help when I stock moves up like SSN has in the last few days of trading.  Nice to be a part of it, and yes it will be interesting to see where we close from here.


----------



## Slipperz (19 January 2011)

skivvy said:


> very nice push up here on no news, what is happening?  Technicals look at a resistance level of 11c long term but all technicals are not a lot of help when I stock moves up like SSN has in the last few days of trading.  Nice to be a part of it, and yes it will be interesting to see where we close from here.




Looks pretty well supported at 11 cents which after the last quarter is a pretty nice place for us to be!

It does seem rather curious that the price has shot up so fast on no news though. the only problem is if it's all speculatative it could come back down just as quickly.

Quarterly due out next week will shed some more light on things perhaps.

Until then happy days for us all


----------



## axelord (20 January 2011)

*Samson Oil & Gas: Currently Undervalued - Even in Most Pessimistic Scenario : *
link: http://seekingalpha.com/article/246...undervalued-even-in-most-pessimistic-scenario


Over the last year, I have been actively buying and selling three sectors. The first is uranium; the second is fertilizer; and the third is oil drillers in the Bakken Shale: Brigham Exploration (BEXP), Oasis Petroleum (OAS), and Northern Oil & Gas Inc. (NOG). The third hasn’t produced the best profits, but not many sectors have done better than uranium.

I like the Bakken for several reasons. The first is the size; the second is that it's highly levered to oil; and the third is locale. While preparing Brigham: Outstanding Drilling Results in the Bakken Shale, I ran across information on Samson Oil & Gas (SSN). After some exploring, I found it had three wells already in the Bakken, and a small market cap of $70 million. For the year, this company was already up over 400%. I got even more interested after reading their November 2010 AGM Presentation. Samson has all of their oil and gas assets in the United States, and they are trying to reduce their exposure to natural gas and increase oil. This included the sale of their Rockies assets and 24 thousand acres in the Niobrara Shale in Wyoming for $74 million. At the time of this presentation they had $11.1 million in debt and $76 million in cash. This sale has provided much needed capital for Samson to develop their oil rich Bakken and Niobrara locations.

It also decreased their exposure to lower margin natural gas. Not only did this sale provide Samson with $3275 per acre, but also provided them with a 3.8% royalty interest in the project sold to Chesapeake (CHK). So not only did this sale provide immediate liquidity to develop the oily section of their Niobrara holdings, but it also provides cash flow from operations as Chesapeake pays a royalty to Samson.

As I looked further into Samson's website, I found two interesting reports done by Enercom. The first was done in August. Just before the report was completed there was a fairly large jump in stock price. I could be wrong, but valuation with respect to Samson may be low based on their history as a natural gas producer, and even with the recent run up in stock price, their newfound oil positions look to create further value in the long term.

The Enercom report found some very interesting and bullish reasons to own Samson. The most important was the long term NAV. Enercom gave three different scenarios with respect to how Samson should be valued. The information is highlighted on page 16 of their report. To quote from Enercom's report:

    Using a net asset valuation methodology, we are estimating Samson's risked long term NAV per basic ADS to range between $3.30 and $11.57 per basic share, contingent on the company's operated drilling program and the pace of the development of the sold Niobrara acreage in which the company retained a 3.8% overriding royalty interest.

They go on to say

    We have not attributed any value to Samson's exploration portfolio; however, future drilling successes represent incremental value catalysts.

Even in the most pessimistic scenario, the share price at close on Friday of $1.95 looks to be low when using a long term metric.

When looking through the report, I think near term there could be a huge catalyst on the completion of the 3-D seismic survey that Samson is paying $2.5 million to produce. Due to the large numbers of wells being spud in the Niobrara, Enercom believes news from any number of these companies - APC, CHK, EOG, NBL, QEP, REXX, and SM - could provide catalysts to push Samson's stock higher.

Enercom uses a methodology of comparing other companies located in the Bakken and Niobrara formations to develop what they believe Samson's value to be. The list of companies includes and is not limited to: CHK, EOG, NBL, REXX, SM, KWK, CRZO, CLR, and PQ. These companies were all used to develop what Enercom believes Samson's value should be.

Even if you believe that the Enercom report is much too optimistic with respect to Samson's value, I encourage everyone to read the report. It gives a good idea of how valuable oil rich shale can be to smaller companies with respect to long term growth.


----------



## haddadf (24 January 2011)

Posted on Yahoo message board. http://messages.finance.yahoo.com/B...cks_S/threadview?bn=73032&tid=36061&mid=36142

by dlotto28.... This poster has been posting what is happening on the ground for the last month. No proof, but no one is coming out saying otherwise.
------------------
Well, they are done fracking Enterpise. They are moving everything to Intrepid. They flared the gas off Enterprise. The wind was really blowing, but it looked like the flame was about four feet long. I know it burned for at least 7 hours because a neighbor saw it and I went to look at it a few hours later. There is a big black tank the size of the storage tanks close to the well head. I don't know what that is for. There was also some kind gas truck there this evening. 

All your advise is appreciated. I don't have the money to invest in the stocks. I have to watch along with you guys and hope they get something. I am going to a land owners meeting in the morning after I get off work. I will see if there is any new excitement.


----------



## skivvy (25 January 2011)

Anyone have any idea when the quarterly report is due, is it this week?


----------



## yarrabah (26 January 2011)

Halliburton Conference Call yesterday raised some interesting detail that paints some pictures re SSN. 

In the fourth quarter, we continue to experience tightness and equipment shortages in basins that are undergoing rapid growth like the Eagle Ford and the Bakken. Average rig count in those two basins grew about 20% from Q3 to Q4, and discussions with operators indicate that the escalation in activities for these plays is not abating. Further, well complexity continues to rise within these plays, with lateral lengths that are now reaching beyond a mile. In fact, one operator has indicated that their future wells in the Eagle Ford will be drilled with an approximately 10,000-foot lateral, an increase from the current average length of 6,000 for that basin.

Longer laterals, of course, mean more frac stages and higher demand in utilization of horsepower capacity. The shift in the oil and liquid-rich plays continues, it was quite apparent in the fourth quarter. The U.S. rig count grew sequentially 4%, but gas activity was down 2% and oil directed rigs increased 15%. This shift has been ongoing since the start of 2010 and, as our results demonstrate, has been beneficial in the dramatic recovery in our revenue and operating income.

Work in the oil and liquids-rich plays can be a service intensive as the dry gas basins because these reservoirs require complex fluid systems to enhance conductivity, along the entire length of the lateral. In addition, operators are using increased number of stages to exploit their production potential. This is evidenced in the Bakken shale where the leading-edge count of frac stages now exceeds 40. The average number of frac stages per well in the industry has more than doubled in the last two years. It is possible that this rate may moderate in the coming year. However, the continued shift to liquids suggest that the growth in the average number of stages will remain high in 2011.
Second, unconventional resources are lending themselves to large well programs and have resulted in operators entering into longer-term contracting arrangements to ensure continuity of the supply for pressure pumping services. We believe that a large portion of the new equipment coming into the market is under these types of longer-term contracts. This will reduce the amount of speculative or opportunistic capacity that will chase the call out market and with it, the potential to exert downward pressure on stimulation prices.

Next, we believe that the number of uncompleted wells increased during the fourth quarter, and now are in a range of 3,200 by the end of the year. Further, we expect that this count will rise in the first quarter of 2011 despite the anticipated capacity additions. This should provide stability to frac demand even in a flattening rig count scenario.

Next, we saw the industries number of wells drilled per rig increased approximately 15%, resulting from the application of drilling optimization techniques. As the number of wells continues to increase on a per rig basis because of these incremental efficiencies, we believe that stimulation demand can continue to outpace the rig count.

And when you think about the last soft cycle we had in North America 2008, 2009, Halliburton gained market share as the industry turned down. I believe price concessions were given more quickly by the smaller players. What would you expect -- if the market reaches that point this cycle, how does it play out?

David Lesar

Well, I think if it plays out that way, and as I said, we don't believe at least as it applies to Halliburton. That is a scenario that will play out in 2011. But if it did, I expect that it would have a very similar outcome in that because of our ability to integrate the fact that we are aligned with the customers that we believe will be the last to put rigs down, the ones that are more liquid or rich gas focus, that we would gain market share and our pricing would come under pressure probably at the end of the line of the other pumping companies.

Brad Handler - CrÃ©dit Suisse AG

Has there been some change in sentiment in conversations with your customers, given the move in oil prices in the last two or three months?

David Lesar

I mean, certainly, the contact level and inquiry level from customers about the availability of equipment, about the availability of resources has gone up. And I think the customer base is getting more convinced that the higher liquids prices are really here to stay and they need to move on with projects, so the discussions have increased. But remember, the international market is typically a tender-based market and it takes a while for those inquiries to turn into tenders, to turn into awards, to turn into work. So as I said, we are very, very bullish on the fact that we're coming into a big spending up cycle in the international market here. But I think people need to understand that it's not a matter of just picking up the phone and going to work. There's quite a process involved from the time you get the first inquiry to the time you bill your first revenue.

John Anderson - JP Morgan Chase & Co

And then last quarter we were talking about -- you had mentioned 3,200 wells or so uncompleted and I think last quarter, if I'm not mistaken, you said three to four months of equipment backlog in certain basins. Some of the E&Ps we've been hearing lately have been talking about really kind of capacity has been alleviated -- capacity should have been alleviated in the Haynesville, but how does that now look in kind of the Bakken, Eagle Ford, and some of the others? Are you still seeing that kind of backlog, and kind of how does that progress over the next couple of quarters in your mind?

David Lesar

[*B]W**ell, I think if you look at, again, the oil basins, liquid basins, like the Eagle Ford and the Bakken, we are still substantially backlog on work and there is not enough equipment in those markets. I think that we are seeing some rigs start to leave the Haynesville, but they're going directly to the Eagle Ford to go to work. So yes, there is the number of wells in inventory is set of at the high range of where we thought it would be.* As I indicated, we believe it will go up even more in Q1, which I think Dave, indicates to you that there's still an imbalance between the ability to get to that work with the available horsepower versus the rate the wells are being drilled at.[/B]


----------



## Youtry (26 January 2011)

It appears the oil prodution from for the SSN Bakken wells has been updated on the ND website, link: https://www.dmr.nd.gov/oilgas/bakkenwells.asp. - select Middle Bakken from drop down menu. Please note the gas rates have not yet been updated to Dec 10.

I have been following this website and this is what my records indicate for the quarter:

30/09/10 Gary (well no. 18824) had produced 7,562BOPD and 31/12/10 it had produced 46,092BOPD giving for the Dec 10 quarter - 38,530BOPD. The share to SSN is 37% or about 14,250BOPD.

30/09/10 Gene (well no. 18009) had produced 59,620BOPD and 31/12/10 it had produced 74,918BOPD giving for the Dec 10 quarter - 15,298BOPD. The share to SSN is 30.60% or about 4,680BOPD

30/09/10 Leonard (well no. 17446) had produced 68,008BOPD and 31/12/10 it had produced 73,685BOPD giving for the Dec 10 quarter - 5,677BOPD. The share to SSN is 10% or about 568BOPD.

Therefore from these 3 Bakken Wells production for the quarter to SSN should be around 19,500BOPD. Of course need to wait for SSN confirmation in quarterly but I have found the above website to be around the mark and it is the offical Bakken production website from what I understand. Compare this to Sept 10 total production to SSN of 11,736BOPD from all producing wells. So I would expect a decent quarterly if we add all the other non Bakken Wells and would come close to doubling the Sep 10 production numbers.

As Yarrabah pointed out the delay's in drilling from all operators in the area is going to effect this (Mar 11) quarter's production if we cannot get Rodney/Earl completed due to the decline rates (especially Gary) but with strong cash position and some cashflow from all the other assets and the fact Rodney/Earl have been paid for previously this will not be a critical issue, although may effect the ST share price, not sure.

Rodney (well no. 18054) has also come off confidential list but as not frac does not appear on the above list, so we can follow this one once completed. Earl (well no. 19328) again not completed and comes off confidential list 28/3/11.

Therefore it is important the JV is a good one for the Niobrarra to avoid this issue of delay's and to grow production, after all that is our key business. Holding LT at present.

Should be a decent quarterly I would have thought. If anyone has similar numbers or queries in relation to the above please let me know.


----------



## yarrabah (26 January 2011)

Thks Youtry

Testing times while we await JV. We need a big player to get the oil out of there and as HAL has indicated the over demand for horsepower puts service company s in the box seat. SSN has to get the deal on 'good terms'. Both players hold a couple of aces but one has a bigger bank. Poker at its best. I hope TB has his 'tells' in check. If we keep control of the agenda and we don't give too much away things should be good. Word is "Wyoming observers are cautiously optimistic regarding the CHK wells."

Anyway below is a blurb about Enercom in Feb that SSN will present. Going to check flights

 EnerCom, Inc. announced today The Oil & Services Conference will be held at The Omni Hotel in San Francisco, on February 22-24, 2011.  Interested participants can register to attend, find the list of presenting companies and view live webcasts at http://www.theoilandservicesconference.com.  

As many issues are debated about how to develop and deliver new forms of energy that are cash efficient and clean, one issue remains evergreen – the world's constant and insatiable consumption of crude oil and natural gas.  With the U.S. economy producing 1.8% more output during 3Q'10 than the pre-recession period of 3Q'08, and with forecasts of growth for world economies in 2011, it is apparent that all global regions – offshore and onshore – will be explored and developed to deliver the necessary energy to meet industrial expansion.  

Attendees at this year's Conference will hear a select group of companies present their 2011 development and exploration plans.  Growth will be the theme for this year's conference.  Attendees will also hear from a group of energy analysts who will deliver presentations on their future outlook for trends and the direction for commodity prices.

Founded in 2003 by EnerCom, this annual Conference brings together executives and investment professionals in the global oil and gas industry. Each company presenter will deliver a 25-minute presentation, followed by company break-out sessions. Institutional investors and research analysts can schedule one-on-one meetings with presenting companies by contacting EnerCom prior to the Conference.


----------



## yarrabah (26 January 2011)

_Testing times while we await JV. We need a big player to get the oil out of there and as HAL has indicated the over demand for horsepower puts service company s in the box seat. SSN has to get the deal on 'good terms'. Both players hold a couple of aces but one has a bigger bank. Poker at its best. I hope TB has his 'tells' in check. If we keep control of the agenda and we don't give too much away things should be good. Word is "Wyoming observers are cautiously optimistic regarding the CHK wells."_

HAL it is confirmed :::::

Sit back and enjoy. 3D, oil, HAL, CHK, Orri, Money in the bank = Hold on.


----------



## Youtry (26 January 2011)

Thanks Yarrabah,

Here is the link to the US after market announcement that Yarrabah is refering to:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Samson-Oil-Gas-Announces-bw-2699960138.html?x=0

Good step in the right direction and hopefully the 3D will allow us to hit the first well and get the oil flowing. The good points - 3% royalty of farm in area, some 3D costs repaid, big player involved and only give up 25% for free carry for both wells, as outlined in the strategic plan. Also appears SSN has control over the project using HAL resources. It appears after the deal SSN still retain 14,883 of net arces plus 3% royalty on the farm in area as opposed to 16,530 net arces. Gotta love those cost free earning royalty's for some extra cash.

Also some positive comments on the 3D currently being finanlised.

The only negative I can see is that HAL can elect not to drill the second well. So still some risk (as with all O&G exploration and drilling) but on our way to getting the ball rolling.

If that first well is a winner and the CHK royalty starts to flow then game on. Now to get the Bakken done prior to Niobrara would be great so our focus can be on the big game changer at the end of quarter 1. Still carries risk but we are going to find out soon if those high price targets set by some broking firms are achievable. Good luck to all, will stick around to see it play out as did all my buying throughout last year when I thought this was an undervalued stock. See what happens.


----------



## Youtry (26 January 2011)

Should also point out it appears some of the land is the one held 50/50 with mountain energy (I think that is the correct company that they hold some of the Niobrara land with SSN when it was first purchased all those years ago) and some held 100% by Samson - maybe someone would like to clear this up for me as not 100% sure.


----------



## prgudula (27 January 2011)

Samson Oil & Gas Limited 	


Joint Venture for Hawksprings
Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that it has entered into a three party participation agreement with Halliburton Energy Services, Inc. and its existing private company partner for the evaluation and development of the Niobrara Formation and other conventional targets in the northern Denver-Julesburg Basin for part of Samson?s Hawk Springs Project in Goshen County, Wyoming.

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1222&EID=27613634


----------



## Slipperz (28 January 2011)

Great news. A perfect result for SSN. No worries about delays in fraccing or drilling in Goshen County.

Now we are parternered with the biggest onshore driller in the US and the biggest oilfield services providor! Kudos to Terry Barr for making this happen.

I'm loving this quarter just sitting back happily watching the money roll in.

I think we will see a lot of positive momentum leading into the drilling campaign.

It's going to be a great year for SSN holders.


----------



## Trevoru (31 January 2011)

Hi Slipperz - I almost congratulated you Friday on January  Tipping comp - been a great month and I reckon if there was another couple of days you'd have got there on the back of today's Ann.
Still plenty to go IMO - good luck for Feb
Cheers TU


----------



## Slipperz (31 January 2011)

Trevoru said:


> Hi Slipperz - I almost congratulated you Friday on January  Tipping comp - been a great month and I reckon if there was another couple of days you'd have got there on the back of today's Ann.
> Still plenty to go IMO - good luck for Feb
> Cheers TU




Close but no cigar!

Mind you the prize pales in comparison to the profits this month

:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:

Indeed the quarterly makes for great reading. Just a shame we couldn't get those two wells up in the Bakken fracced.

Eight million worth of drilling has been sitting idle since NOVEMBER!

Gah. 

Anyways Haliburton are chipping in on the 3D  costs and we're free carried in the first Niobrara drills and you'd have to be a raging pessimist no to see some oil coming there.

No mention of royalities from CHK....yet.

So this coming quarter essentially we have no expenditures ( or do we pay off our loan to Macquarie before then?) just two wells to bring into production in the Bakken and mayyyyybe some royalties from CHK and a cheque from HAL for the 3d seismic.

Next quarter should be a better result again. SSN is on the up!

Interesting to note the mention of perpendicular wells for the Niobrara rather than laterals. Must be a lot of natural fracturing which will lower well costs almost by half I would think.

Feeling really positive about this play as it unfolds. I've been all in for a while but sold 25% at 11.5 on it's last spike just to take some off the table and diversify into ..ahem another speccie aka PRR.

I don't even consider SSN that speculative anymore look at our business partners, the biggest and best in the business in the US.

Still cheap at these prices IMHO


----------



## skivvy (31 January 2011)

Slipperz, I was hoping for some better production numbers but all in all not a bad quarterly.  Things are looking good for samson in the next quarter and beyond, I totally agree.  I too sold a parcel (at 11c) and took a nice little profit and I was fortunate to get back in at 10c early last week.  Lets see if we can hold this 11c level and move higher in the next month or so as the fraccing begins and the next two wells start flowing.


----------



## Slipperz (1 February 2011)

And here come the Chinese into the play! http://www.greeleytribune.com/article/20110130/NEWS/701309972/1002&parentprofile=1001 

Less cost and more rigs for CHK = SSN up 15% on the AMEX atm! Should be another good days trading today


----------



## prgudula (1 February 2011)

http://seekingalpha.com/article/249...amson-oil-gas-nav-creeping-higher?source=cnbc

Chesapeake Inks Joint Venture With CNOOC; Samson Oil & Gas NAV Creeping Higher 

The Deal Terms:

    * As you can see in the table above, CNOOC (CEO) is paying $1.267 billion for a one-third interest in CHK's 800,000 net acre DJ Basin position (both Niobrara and PRB).
    * This comes to about $4,750 per acre, which is leaps and bounds ahead of all the deals we've seen announced in the Niobrara over the last year, including the CHK acquisition of SSN's Goshen Wyoming acreage for $3,275 / acre last Fall.
    * This is CHK's 6th largest JV, in which it has bought low and farmed out high, proving once again that they can still pull off these kinds of deals and that U.S. analysts probably ought to give the CHK team a little more credit when they say they will get the next big deal done, as it generally happens within 3 to 6 months as promised.

As far as SSN goes ...

    * I'm upgrading my back of the envelope NAV to $3.00 as you'll see in the table that follows.
    * I would not have done this simply due to this deal, but combining the CHK / CNOOC JV as a reference point on the current acreage valuation with the HAL / SSN JV news last week gives me enough confidence to go ahead and move my near term NAV higher.
    * Moreover, while CHK didn't share locations of its recent DJ Basin drilling results, it did say that it had drilled 16 wells with IPs "up to" 1,500 BOEpd (2/3rds oil) and I would expect to hear more about several of those on the 4Q conference call in February.
    * As we get more details on those locations, I may go ahead and shift from an acreage based valuation of SSN's Niobrara position to a conservative looking take on the recoverable reserve potential of SSN's position, which right now takes me closer to $4 per share. With strong results and more of the position proved up, SSN's position could easily continue to walk higher.

click to enlarge


----------



## prgudula (1 February 2011)

http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/SSN

looks good 27.07% up today


----------



## Youtry (1 February 2011)

Thought the quarterly was a little disappointing as expecting higher oil production but what a market reaction so what would I know. Based on last night AMEX action we would be looking at an equilavent AUD price of 13c to 13.5c and to think a month ago SSN was way undervalued and you could barely give them away at 6c. Still holding LT. Congratulations to you Slipperz and the other holders, those consolidation phases can be tough to keep the faith so nice that we are getting some reward on this one.


----------



## albaby (1 February 2011)

21m bid,13m ask,900k bid at13,3.5m asks at 12,wow the open will be interesting.


----------



## skivvy (1 February 2011)

Yes the quarterly was not as good as I expected, but I am not complaining as the slight delays in fraccing pale into insignificance with the JV deal with Hal, and the Chesapeake and Chinese Energy Company deal that Slipperz posted earlier.  This is a good thing for SSN and will only boost the value of SSN and their acrerages.  
I couldn't help myself and placed a sell order today prior to the open (due to flight times) and was happy to take another little profit today at 13c, but it was purely based on technicals and nothing more.  I am still holding 50% of my original investment and will add on a dip if I get the chance. This little stock is hot and I may have to chase a higher price than 13c if the good news keeps coming, but my feeling is a pause will come and the gap in SP will be filled in the next few days. Good, luck to all holders.


----------



## condog (2 February 2011)

skivvy said:


> Yes the quarterly was not as good as I expected, but I am not complaining as the slight delays in fraccing pale into insignificance with the JV deal with Hal, and the Chesapeake and Chinese Energy Company deal that Slipperz posted earlier.  This is a good thing for SSN and will only boost the value of SSN and their acrerages.
> I couldn't help myself and placed a sell order today prior to the open (due to flight times) and was happy to take another little profit today at 13c, but it was purely based on technicals and nothing more.  I am still holding 50% of my original investment and will add on a dip if I get the chance. This little stock is hot and I may have to chase a higher price than 13c if the good news keeps coming, but my feeling is a pause will come and the gap in SP will be filled in the next few days. Good, luck to all holders.




hmmm not what i thought.

i liked it. lots of production. lots happening and about to happen, cash in bank, debt reduced. one to watch imo. Certainly i wasnt dissaponted.  Disc -  i do not hold.


----------



## Trevoru (2 February 2011)

SAMSON OIL & GAS LIMITED  
 Data  News 
NYSE Technologies Global Market Data | As of 01 Feb 2011, 18:02 (ET)  
Market data below delayed at least 15 min.  
Symbol  Last Trade 
16:01 01 Feb 
Change Volume 
SSN $ 2.60 -0.12 (-4.41%) 6,746,505 
Exchange: NYSE Amex 

Excellent early trade/volunes hitting high of $2.94 before settling back and finishing the day down a little - not unexpected.


----------



## skivvy (2 February 2011)

condog said:


> hmmm not what i thought.
> 
> i liked it. lots of production. lots happening and about to happen, cash in bank, debt reduced. one to watch imo. Certainly i wasnt dissaponted.  Disc -  i do not hold.




not saying is was not a good report condog just not as good as I had hoped and hence I chose to take some profits yesterday.  Lots happening for sure, with fraccing of Rodney and Earl soon and Haliburton to drill the next two wells also.  Maybe my expectations of the quarterly were too high hence my slight disappointment.  Still holding and will continue to add at the right times.


----------



## Youtry (3 February 2011)

I tend to agree with Skivvy. The Niobrara will be the share price driver - I think the recent CHK activity/rumours  and HAL JV have driven the share price. In regards to Rodney/Earl although not unique to SSN in shale play they have been on frac standby for a number of months, so will wait and see if they come on board as outlined in the quarterly, timelines for these wells especially Rodney have been set before and not met. They have mentioned the other refrac etc. for at least the last 6 or so months so not really sure when they will occur. If they do not frac in this quarter production will drop again as happened in June 10 and Sep 10 quarterly's. Although not critical to SSN due to cash position would be good to see a few positive announcements in a row rather than the stop start we have had over the last 6 months to keep this share price momentum going.

My original share trading plan since the strategic plan was released a few months ago is to Hold at least until the 3D results are out and Niobrara initial JV well(s) are drilled - this will be the major SP mover I think. Then re assess from there. Just my thoughts not advice in any way please DYOR. Anything can happen with O&G exploration and there are always risks.


----------



## Slipperz (7 February 2011)

Just thought I'd put the weekly into this weeks thoughts.




Now going by the history here we could expect some consolidation in coming weeks.

But the depth is telling a slighty different story. Especially considering how many shares are on the registry.

Now HAL are onboard we are that little  bit less derisked, and the Niobrara drills aren't that faraway.Free carried and cash back on the seismic is a bit of a bonus.

IMHO more pre drill speculation should see continued positive momentum in the SP through this quarter.






It should keep some upward momentum going.


----------



## Magic Man (9 February 2011)

Hey Condog.
I was watching YMYC last night and they mentioned this stock. They said that it may be exciting because a joint venture with Haliburton could be comming up. In ur unproffesional opinion is this a buy yet and is it your next 10 baggggger hah?


----------



## prgudula (9 February 2011)

Top 10 Rebounding Micro Cap Stocks: PDL.B, PILLQ, IBIO, SSN, SHZ, EEE, URRE, TPLM, CPWM, GENT (Feb 08, 2011) 

Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ADR) (AMEX:SSN) is the 4th best rebounding stock in this segment of the market. It has risen 963% from its 52-week low. It is now trading at 92% of its 52-week high.

http://www.cnanalyst.com/2011/02/to...shz-eee-urre-tplm-cpwm-gent-feb-08-2011-.html


----------



## Slipperz (10 February 2011)

Depth aside looks like we are in for a period of consolidation for a few weeks perhaps.

Unless some good news comes along which is possible I guess given the various projects on the go.


----------



## skivvy (11 February 2011)

A little disappointed I topped up at 12.5 c yesterday to have it fall to 12c today but I am holding this one at least until they Frac Rodney and Earl in the next couple of weeks, if they havent done so already.  Agree Slipperz, consolidation is occurring and a correction to support around 11c - 11.5c is not out of the question if no news is forthcoming on the fraccing.  This play is derisked with the partnerships with Haliburton and the royalties from Chesapeake not too mention the $60 odd million in the coffers for future development and expansion.  More in the tank in my mind just have to be patient, which I sometimes struggle with.


----------



## Youtry (14 February 2011)

Announcement out today basically frac of Rodney & Earl not until mid end March 2011Likely quarterly effect see: June 10 to September 10 chages in production from Gene and late Gary frac - not critical as previously stated due to cash position but would been nice to get these wells done.  Niobrara the big play but still frustrating that they have continued to miss timelines. Think will be important for the mkt that HAL JV well is drilled end of quarter as advised by company. June 11 quarter is looking great if Rodney & Earl on board with higher initial flow rates and Niobrara well drilled and successful. Considering topping up any weakness in SP leading up to the end of the quarter due to delays (if any).


----------



## skivvy (17 February 2011)

Any ideas on the very bullish push up to a new high at 14.5c on large volume today?  Not sure what is causing the interest but there is something going on.  I have spent the last couple of hours searching for information and scanning the networks for any leaks but nothing doing??  Someone know something


----------



## skivvy (18 February 2011)

Well it was a nice run up yesterday to 14.5 c to have the run back down the other side to 13c again today on slightly less volume than yesterday.  I suspect some new positions were filled yesterday and with no buyers today the price fell back again.  Not too concerned as I am on this one for a while yet and there is plenty more to come with the fraccing of Rodney and Earl in March.  Would like to see 13c hold as support before the next move up to 15+.


----------



## Slipperz (19 February 2011)

skivvy said:


> Well it was a nice run up yesterday to 14.5 c to have the run back down the other side to 13c again today on slightly less volume than yesterday.  I suspect some new positions were filled yesterday and with no buyers today the price fell back again.  Not too concerned as I am on this one for a while yet and there is plenty more to come with the fraccing of Rodney and Earl in March.  Would like to see 13c hold as support before the next move up to 15+.




Looks like 12 cents is our new support level on the weekly.




It's quite possible Rodney and Earl will push us up to that long term resistance level at 17 cents.

The two test wells in the Goshen County will  see us through that if the results are good and we'll be off and gone into the thirties quick smart.


All IMHO and DYOR of course


----------



## Trevoru (19 February 2011)

Reasonable volume in US overnight with dyas high back up to $2.91

Samson Oil & Gas Limited Sponso(AMEX: SSN )
After Hours: 2.70 N/A (N/A) 8:01AM EST

Last Trade: 2.75 
Trade Time: 4:00PM EST 
Change:  0.02 (0.73%) 
Prev Close: 2.73 
Open: 2.68 
Bid: 2.72 x 200 
Ask: 2.75 x 2600 
1y Target Est: N/A 
Day's Range: 2.63 - 2.91 
52wk Range: 0.35 - 2.94 
Volume: 3,444,572


----------



## Slipperz (19 February 2011)

Trevoru said:


> Reasonable volume in US overnight with dyas high back up to $2.91
> 
> Samson Oil & Gas Limited Sponso(AMEX: SSN )
> After Hours: 2.70 N/A (N/A) 8:01AM EST
> ...




Reasonable volume! 

I'd like to see what would happen on the ASX if  60 odd million shares got traded! In fact I wonder how many shares are left in Australian hands!!!!

Makes me wonder what''s going to happen to PRR when they list on the NASDAQ soon and start trading ADR's on the NASDAQ through Bank Of New York Melon at a 30-1 ratio.

I'm cross promoting a bit here I know but I will soon be holding two dual listed stocks in SSN and PRR. 

Difference is there are like 1.8 billion SSN shares floating about and only about half that many PRR shares. 

Anyhoo the yanks are getting either of them at the moment from me!


----------



## Trevoru (19 February 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Reasonable volume!
> 
> I'd like to see what would happen on the ASX if  60 odd million shares got traded! In fact I wonder how many shares are left in Australian hands!!!!
> 
> ...




Understatements - good
Cross promotions - good
Am looking very closely at PRR - haven't jumped on board yet - need to sell ??? (something) just not sure what prior to buy - so much potential around interesting holdings at moment so unsure what to off load - other than the "interesting" holdings, there's a number of dogs that aren't worth selling.
Hopefully a clearer picture on some holdings next week and and won't miss out on PRR.


----------



## skivvy (20 February 2011)

Trevoru said:


> Reasonable volume in US overnight with dyas high back up to $2.91
> 
> Samson Oil & Gas Limited Sponso(AMEX: SSN )
> After Hours: 2.70 N/A (N/A) 8:01AM EST
> ...




Yes it was an interesting night watching SSN in the US, the move up to 2.91 was unexpected by me considering the pull back on the ASX on Friday.  With volume trading more than two times the daily average on AMEX it was a positive sign for SSN holders and I believe support will hold at 13c now.  The $2,90 ish level looks like resistance in the states which equates to 14.5c ausssie.  A break of this is the next target for me.

I noticed Slippperz that there has been some largish OS trades on SSN over the last week and this gives support to your view that some foreign investors are picking up shares in Samson. 
GLTA holders.


----------



## Slipperz (20 February 2011)

skivvy said:


> Yes it was an interesting night watching SSN in the US, the move up to 2.91 was unexpected by me considering the pull back on the ASX on Friday.  With volume trading more than two times the daily average on AMEX it was a positive sign for SSN holders and I believe support will hold at 13c now.  The $2,90 ish level looks like resistance in the states which equates to 14.5c ausssie.  A break of this is the next target for me.
> 
> I noticed Slippperz that there has been some largish OS trades on SSN over the last week and this gives support to your view that some foreign investors are picking up shares in Samson.
> GLTA holders.




Maybe our new partners Haliburton know some people in the oil game with deep pockets that want in? 


And Cheseapeake must have results in from it's ORRI wells now, that could be a factor.


In fact they must be getting very close to coming off confidential listing now that I think about it! I might go have a dig for something now .....

That could make things interesting if the news is good.


LOL things can only get better I guess. Production in Goshen County still zero.

http://wogcc.state.wy.us/StatsForCounty.cfm?oops=

Apparently CHK don't exist?? Might have a deeper dig by well number etc will take a bit longer.

This calls for a beer


----------



## Slipperz (20 February 2011)

No production figures have been released for enterprise, gleam or courageous .... yet 

Just a few across the fence rumours from the locals is all we have.


----------



## Elliot (20 February 2011)

Hi All,

I've been researching into SSN for awhile now and considering into buying just out of curiosity the companies future looks secure is it possible that this share could raise to over .50c or more by the end of this year ?


----------



## skivvy (20 February 2011)

Slipperz said:


> No production figures have been released for enterprise, gleam or courageous .... yet
> 
> Just a few across the fence rumours from the locals is all we have.




Yes Slipperz I have been reading the across the fence rumours also from apparent locals in the Wyoming area and that Intrepid and Enterprise have both been fracced already, but until we get some news then it is just that, rumours............... And as I have learnt, trading the rumours can be dicey.  I have my positions now and will hold tight for the ride in the next few months, it will be interesting and hopefully quite profitable.  I think I will have another beer too. :


----------



## Slipperz (22 February 2011)

Oil prices really running up now on middle east tensions.

Libya creating more uncertainty.

Dow futures looking grim but by tomorrow we might be looking at $95 dollar oil.

Turbulent times in the middle east may make our cosy lil oil patch in Wyoming even more attractive


----------



## Youtry (24 February 2011)

For those interested the Bakken well cumulative production has been updated at:

https://www.dmr.nd.gov/oilgas/bakkenwells.asp

Although this is the offical site for Bakken production using the last quarterly figures they were higher on the ND site than the SSN quarterly accounts. Please note oil updated not gas at this stage allow a few days for gas update.

June 11 quarter could be a record breaker for SSN with oil heading to $100, Rodney (27% to SSN) and Earl (32% to SSN) frac in March - (Gene and Gary did around 40,000 BOO each in first 3 months in total) - anything similar and looking at 22,000+ BOO to SSN in June 11 quarter from these 2 wells alone, first Niobrara free carry well and maybe some refrac of other wells. Happy to sit and watch it all unfold.


----------



## Slipperz (26 February 2011)

Youtry said:


> For those interested the Bakken well cumulative production has been updated at:
> 
> https://www.dmr.nd.gov/oilgas/bakkenwells.asp
> 
> ...




Yup it's looking good now isn't it. We still have a long way to go in terms of realising the full potential here but we've definitley gained some momentum this quarter! 

Weekly is looking pretty good too 







Game on once we crack 17cents IMHO


----------



## geelongfan (26 February 2011)

i'm not a holder or ssn, but i really like what i'm seeing so far.

thinking about getting on board but if Monday sees new highs i'll try and wait for a slight retrace before jumping on.

are there any current short-medium term SP targets from brokers out?


----------



## Slipperz (26 February 2011)

geelongfan said:


> i'm not a holder or ssn, but i really like what i'm seeing so far.
> 
> thinking about getting on board but if Monday sees new highs i'll try and wait for a slight retrace before jumping on.
> 
> are there any current short-medium term SP targets from brokers out?




Hartlys have a 3 month target of 18.4 cents I've seen elsewhere but I haven't read the reports.

I guess a retrace may occur at some stage maybe if the POO tanks but if you consider the newsflow expected in the next 30 days IMHO you might miss out altogether waiting.

Consider: 14th March Rodney  #1-14H is fraccing
              28th March Earl 1-13H is fraccing
              "end of 1st quarter" Haliburton to have finished analysing 3D seismic and commencing drilling on two free carried wells in Goshen County.

Also there is the bone spring formation waiting to be fracced to improve production,the diamondback drill on hold due to title issues being sorted and further drills in the Bakken to be announced.

Still no word on the sale of the gas assets in Jonah Field and Lookout Wash which could come at any time. BHP buying CHK's gas assets in the Fayettetteville shale might have helped prices in the depressed gas market along a bit as well.

Then we have the biggie the  Goshen County campaign.

It's going to be a big year for SSN in 2011


----------



## awg (1 March 2011)

have read Hartleys report.

Price just touched 18.5c  (went over 3.50 in US)

up about 25% last 2 days

god blesss us when they actually release some upcoming announcements!

their acreage is trading at a big discount to other similar coys.

I am extremely glad I recently ditched my worst O&G sector share and put in on the "best"


----------



## buffalo66 (1 March 2011)

Had a buy in all day for SSN yesterday at 15.5c...just bought at 18c..if the ASX hadn't gone down it would have hit yesterday am certain  

One thing am confused about with SSN...does the dual listing effectively put a faux ceiling on it over here? With SSN not a dual 1:1 listing, with the stock bundle hitting $3.50 o'seas,  from a solely multiples perspective I see this as a question mark over it's potential over here....but I might be wrong...any views if this matters?!


----------



## Slipperz (1 March 2011)

Soooooo much money


----------



## Trevoru (1 March 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Soooooo much money




Congrats Slipperz - you deserve all you can get out of SSN.
I researched and got on because of your enthusiasm - so thanks - I owe you a Hieneken or two.
Also interesting today in comparrison to lack of much action in the market.
Still a way to go - results and Ann to come.
Good luck to you and all other holders.
Cheers - TU.


----------



## skivvy (1 March 2011)

Yes congrats to all holders of Samson, it has been a great ride and still more in the pipes yet with plenty of news to flow in the next month.  Slipperz it has taken a while to gather momentum but it looks like all the ducks are in a row now and man lets enjoy it, yeehaa


----------



## Slipperz (2 March 2011)

All good on the amex overnight. DJIA has gone off the cliff and SSN is charging ahead another 9% 

Good article here re the recent run up http://seekingalpha.com/article/255552-what-s-behind-samson-oil-gas-s-recent-run

Edit: make that 10%


----------



## Youtry (2 March 2011)

Hi Slipperz, I am glad you combined my all time favourite band with my current favourite share SSN, like your work.


----------



## yarrabah (2 March 2011)

Congrats to all holders. More to come and looking forward SP come November.

Good investing all.


----------



## Youtry (3 March 2011)

....


----------



## Youtry (3 March 2011)

I think that is called the big dipper on the US last night -race to $4 drop to $3.27 nearly 10m shares (think a record for SSN on AMEX) traded, close at $3.43 and after hours trading close of $3.58 with nearly 175k shares traded (which is also large for after hours close trading - trading between $3.39 to $3.70) - any ideas on what will happen next or what is happening? Makes it interesting when you wake up in the morning, do not go for the coco pops first anymore but straight to the US trading action then the coco pops and ponder what is going on.


----------



## skivvy (4 March 2011)

better trading day in the US last night with the stock back up approx 10% to $3.70 which puts our ASX sp at around 18c on a 20:1 ADS conversion.  It looks like a bumpy ride up atm but I am still seeing plenty of upside potential and lots of reasons to hold tight to my parcel of shares.  Waiting on the announcements regarding Rodney and Earl in the next three weeks and any news on Intrepid, Gleam or Enterprise.  

Have a great weekend Samsonites..............and fellow forum fans............


----------



## Slipperz (5 March 2011)

skivvy said:


> better trading day in the US last night with the stock back up approx 10% to $3.70 which puts our ASX sp at around 18c on a 20:1 ADS conversion.  It looks like a bumpy ride up atm but I am still seeing plenty of upside potential and lots of reasons to hold tight to my parcel of shares.  Waiting on the announcements regarding Rodney and Earl in the next three weeks and any news on Intrepid, Gleam or Enterprise.
> 
> Have a great weekend Samsonites..............and fellow forum fans............




Huge night again on the Amex. Smashed through $4.00 on volume of 5.65 million.

ASX equivalent of 0.201155 cents at current cross rates on volume of 113 million LOL.

Might put a lil sell order in just to celebrate the 20 cent barrier in style this week :alcohol:


----------



## Youtry (5 March 2011)

Update to the last post - looks like the USA finished the week around $4.08 - will we see SSN in the 20 cent range next week on the Australian Market, could be time for the dancing bananas again Slipperz

:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi


----------



## Slipperz (5 March 2011)

Youtry said:


> Update to the last post - looks like the USA finished the week around $4.08 - will we see SSN in the 20 cent range next week on the Australian Market, could be time for the dancing bananas again Slipperz
> 
> :bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi




LOL One would suspect the bananas are sharpening up their dance moves for a Monday appearance


----------



## skivvy (5 March 2011)

Slipperz said:


> LOL One would suspect the bananas are sharpening up their dance moves for a Monday appearance




You just gotta love those dancing bananas.  Record weekly volume for SSN on the AMEX this week and news just around the corner.  Going to be a good start to the week on Monday, congrats.:bananasmi


----------



## yarrabah (6 March 2011)

This recent Conference Call (Feb18th, 11) from EOG just gives me more confidence (but not too much in this game) as its always has been about Hawk Springs for SSN. A roll of the dice so to speak.

Bit long but a good read. 


In the Niobrara, recent completion results has increased our comfort factor regarding the play. As you know, this play has received a ton of press lately, and EOG, although first mover in the oil play, has been reticent to contribute to the hype, because the Niobrara was more highly fractured than other shales, and we had questions about longer-term productivity.

Relative to the industry, we drilled more wells than any other operator in the oil play, and we have the most data of any operator. We have recently found a way to convert the play from one dependent on fractures to more of a matrix-dominated play. This increases our confidence that the Niobrara can be developed as a true resource play.

So far we've tested 80,000 of our 300,000 likely perspective net acreage and have drilled wells such as the Critter Creek 13-17H and Elsie 7-34H, which recently tested at 731 and 820 barrels of oil per day, respectively.

During 2011, we plan to drill 40 wells, and we'll evaluate the remainder of our 300,000 acres. It's still too early to provide a total reserve estimate, but I can say that we're more optimistic about the play side than we were six months ago.

...Our oil inventory is now so deep that we won't begin intensive development of the Wolfcamp, Leonard and Niobrara until the 2013 timeframe.

Q & A

Q. On the Niobrara comments around matrix permeability in the Hereford Ranch area, what permeability range are you seeing there? And just given the data the you've seen so far, do you expect the Niobrara to really have a core in the Niobrara Lite region?

A. What we can say about this is as Mark noted earlier that the early wells in the Niobrara are generally dominated by high permeability open fracture system. And this typically leads to very wide spacing patterns and low in place oil recoveries. So what we're doing, we're developing the completion concept, and this allows us to connect more the oil and the matrix philosophy as opposed to only the oil and the fractures. So the results are encouraging, but they're early. And if we're successful in changing this, connecting more oil in the matrix, we may be able to drill wells on certainly much tighter spacing than we thought before and certainly increase the recovery factor of the oil in play. So it's going to take some time to determine this, and the ultimate impact on the play will just reveal itself over time.


Q. Going back to the Niobrara, can you speak more specifically to what you did differently in terms of the completion that gave you more confidence in matrix flow? And how, if at all, those changes may be applicable to other emerging liquids plays in your portfolio there where you're facing similar questions over natural fractures versus matrix?

Mark Papa
Brian, again, for proprietary reasons, we really don't want to give a lot away relating to the Niobrara. There's probably 10 or 15 of our peer companies listening to this call that would like to hear what we've done in that manner, and we're not going to give it away. I would say, each of these resource play turns out to require a little different frac recipe, and the Niobrara has been maybe the most unique so far just because it's got such a high percentage of fractures. So whatever solution we come up with for the Niobrara, it's not obvious that, that's going to be immediately transferable to some of the other oil resource plays, because most of the others don't have a high degree of national fractures that we've seen in the Niobrara.

Q. Do you see any sort of issue with really downstream infrastructure in the U.S., which is really, really sticky, and the ability to kind of catch up with upstream production growth in the oil area which is more dynamic?

Mark Papa
The answer to your question, I believe, is that in multiple areas, on a macro view, we're going to see oil production, soon the existing oil transportation infrastructure. We clearly saw that in the Bakken play, and EOG put in a crude by rail to get our crude oil out of that North Dakota, which is kind of a depressed pricing area. And by the way, that project we put in is working like a charm, very profitable for us, and we've got a lot of requests to move other oil volumes on that line. The same thing is happening in the Eagle Ford in that the amount of oil that's generated is completely consuming the existing very limited compound infrastructure. And that will also happen in the Niobrara, if the Niobrara turns out to be a very, very large play. There's very little infrastructure there. So what I think is going to happen is you're going to see some significant differentials relative to some indices, whether it's LLS, whether it's Cushing, and you're going to see some companies who have proactive here, probably advantaged in their regional pricing, relative to some other companies in the play. I will say that there's a lot of talk right now on this LLS, Cushing big oil price differential, that if that differential persists, with time that we believe that our Eagle Ford oil is likely to get a price that is certainly better than Cushing, but not quite as good as LLS. Because most of our Eagle Ford oil by 2012 is going to end up in the Houston Ship Channel area. So that should be relatively advantage, certainly to Cushing. But short answer to your question is this infrastructure is a big deal.

Q. The second question has to do with the Niobrara. Do you think that there'll be -- like we're seeing in East Texas -- do you think there's going to be some really sweet spots in this play? And do you think you've pretty much identified where the sweet spots are on your acreage?

Mark Papa
Yes, all of these plays have sweet spots in them. We've learned from experiencing a vast amount of exposure that EOG has in all these resource plays. And we're still really working on that in determining that, and it's really early in the testing process of this new technique, but we're working on that. And I think there will be some sweet spots. And we'll just have to see how it plays out.


----------



## Slipperz (7 March 2011)

Kerrrrrrrching!

:jump:

Wait ..... is it time for some dancing? 




:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi:bananasmi


----------



## Magic Man (7 March 2011)

I am taking slot if notice of this stock... Where is it heading in terms of share price? Are there any valuations out there?


----------



## skivvy (7 March 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Kerrrrrrrching!
> 
> :jump:
> 
> ...





Love it Slipperz, I havent heard that song in ages and those bananas are rocking today!!


----------



## Slipperz (8 March 2011)

skivvy said:


> Love it Slipperz, I havent heard that song in ages and those bananas are rocking today!!




Looks like the bananas are going to have a busy week. Up another 12% overnight on the Amex so far ($4.57 as I type). $4.63 close for a AUS 23 cent equivalent.

Definitely setting up us nicely for the new bakken results and the Niobrara drilling campaign but by the look of the price and volumes in the US someone has a fair idea what we are sitting on top of up in Goshen County.

CHK nearology or HAL seismic knowledge I'm guessing.

Either way it is going to be an interesting run up to the drilling campaign.


----------



## Youtry (8 March 2011)

Kind of reminds me at the moment of another 1970's icon - Up Up and Away with TAA, now all we do is replace TAA with SSN 

Slipperz someone has to know something you would have thought volume high and price moving up in large movements and even on selling back down they come in for more and this has been happening for a few weeks in the USA.


----------



## Youtry (10 March 2011)

And just like TAA the bananas have stopped dancing, large drop on AMEX overnight - TB is going to have to start to put some good positive announcements out soon I think.


----------



## Slipperz (10 March 2011)

Pretty savage sell off on the Amex. Down nearly a dollar. pre open doesn't look too bad ...yet but it's going to be a berocca day for the bananas


----------



## yarrabah (10 March 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Pretty savage sell off on the Amex. Down nearly a dollar. pre open doesn't look too bad ...yet but it's going to be a berocca day for the bananas




It had to come. Rising so far on no news leaves the door open to shorting. I expect delays to march fracs, too much snow is holding everyone up. This could drop down to 12 -14 range in the coming week and IMO a good opportunity. (not investment advice just rantings from afar)


----------



## youngone (10 March 2011)

SSN took a big drop .165 from .21


----------



## Slipperz (12 March 2011)

Nice bounce back on Friday on a very red day. Getting plenty of coverage in the US now...http://seekingalpha.com/article/257757-getting-levered-to-the-niobrara-which-stocks-to-buy


----------



## yarrabah (22 March 2011)

Expecting ann today re Rodney. Judging by forums DT have moved back in. I guess a high of 23 and fall to 13.5 (Japan gloom) gives confidence for their cut. ?


----------



## skivvy (22 March 2011)

yarrabah said:


> Expecting ann today re Rodney. Judging by forums DT have moved back in. I guess a high of 23 and fall to 13.5 (Japan gloom) gives confidence for their cut. ?




Yarrabah, slight delay on Rodney was some slight bad news today and the good news was the spud date on the Everett (I think this is the Harsted well) being moved up from May to the end of March.  Hopefully they can drill the Everett well in time for the fraccing crews to move from fraccing Earl and straight onto the Everett well in mid to late April.  Looking forward to some good flow rates on Rodney in the next weeks and months leading into the next two wells. 
As for day traders, they have been in and out of this stock quite a bit in the last few months, that is for sure. Even I have bought and sold some trading stock a few times as well and will continue to do so.  Good luck to all holders.


----------



## yarrabah (23 March 2011)

i think this is a positive but you never know. well actually tb probably does given they have a 3d.


Denver Julesberg (DJ) Basin - Initial Well Results and Seismic Interpretation
Rex Energy has completed initial interpretation of its 3-D seismic shoot in the East Silo area in Laramie County, Wyoming. The company believes that the results show numerous areas with a high degree of natural fracturing coupled with faulting and salt edge deposition that can enhance productivity. The company believes that these areas may be characterized as "dual matrix porosity" areas that are capable of yielding higher eventual ultimare recoveries (EURs). Conversely, areas of minimal natural fracturing combined with closed or filled fractures that would potentially limit productivity are characterized as "matrix porosity only" contribution regimes. The company is presently interpreting the results of its 3-D seismic shoot in the West Silo area in Laramie County, Wyoming.

Rex Energy drilled its first step out Niobrara well, the Herrington 41-26H (in which the company has a 100% WI and 82.5% net revenue interest (NRI)), in Laramie County, Wyoming in the East Silo Field. The company drilled this well to a total measured depth of 11,950 feet with a lateral length of 4,706 feet and fracture stimulated the well with 15 stages. The well had an initial production (IP) rate of 202 BOEPD (173 BOPD and 175 MCFPD) on a submersible pump. Rex estimates the EUR from this well at 125 MBOE. The company's data indicates that this well is characterized as a "matrix porosity only" type well.

Rex Energy drilled its second Niobrara step out well, the BJB 34-14H (100% WI and 81.88% NRI to the company), in Laramie County as well. The company drilled the well to a total measured depth of 10,800 feet with a lateral length of 3,348 feet and fracture stimulated the well with 14 stages in early January 2011. The company's data also indicates that the BJB well was a "matrix porosity only" type well, and the well appears non-commercial.

Based on the results of the 3-D seismic interpretation, Rex has identified a number of high potential locations and has permitted two wells to drill in East Silo Field in the second quarter. The company believes that these wells have dual matrix porosity.
Rex Energy has secured a drilling rig and is currently drilling a commitment well, the Shapley 14-45H in Weld County, Colorado to hold approximately 5,200 net acres and to determine the potential of the Niobrara on its Colorado properties. Once this well is completed, the company expects to move the rig to the East Silo Field to drill the initial two wells that were the result of the seismic interpretation.

The first test well that Rex Energy drilled in the Niobrara, the Silo State 41-22H (75% WI and 59.2% NRI to the company), was a farm-in commitment well located within the boundaries of the Silo Field, also in Laramie County. The company drilled this well to a total measured depth of 11,700 feet with a lateral length of 3,560 feet and fracture stimulated the well with 13 stages. The well had an IP rate of 67 BOEPD (54 BOPD and 78 MCFPD) and is currently on rod pump and selling gas.


----------



## prgudula (25 March 2011)

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1248&EID=42496220

SAMSON OIL & GAS ANNOUNCES AGREEMENT TO SELL GAS ASSETS
Denver 1700 hours 24 March, 2011, Perth 0700 hours, 25 March, 2011
Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that it has agreed to sell its gas assets in the Jonah and Lookout Wash Fields in the greater Green River Basin, Wyoming for $6.3 million to a group of private buyers. The transaction is currently expected to close on or before March 30th, 2011. When closed, the sale will have an effective date of January 1, 2011.

....


----------



## Slipperz (26 March 2011)

prgudula said:


> http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1248&EID=42496220
> 
> SAMSON OIL & GAS ANNOUNCES AGREEMENT TO SELL GAS ASSETS
> Denver 1700 hours 24 March, 2011, Perth 0700 hours, 25 March, 2011
> ...




I'm pretty happy with this. The money will help pay off about 65% of our outstanding debt to Macquarie in May and the tax credit will help the bottom line as well.

The next quarterly will be interesting. The price of oil should compensate for production declines from the Bakken. Probably some cash from Haliburton for the seismic and maybe some royaties from Chesapeake and now another 6 million in the kitty.

Hopefully we will get a full months production from Rodney at peak output @$105.00 a barrel as well.

And the rigs for the test wells will be rumbling into Goshen County soon.......

drill Sampson drill!!!!

:badsmile:


----------



## yarrabah (29 March 2011)

I post something from 2005 that paints the journey and the focus. 

The joint venture's Niobrara formation is a fractured chalk reservoir, in which more than 10 million recoverable barrels of oil have been recovered less than 50km south in the Silo Field. 

"There is a strong correlation between the resistivity of the Niobrara Formation and where the rock is fractured and oil saturated," Barr said. 

"As a consequence, two areas of anomalously high resistivity readings form existing well bores within the Hawk Springs project have been established where it is likely that analogies to the Silo Field can be established."

The exploration program will consist of two vertical wells in the areas of elevated resistivity to penetrate the Niobrara, Codell and the Muddy Sandstones, Samson said. 

Meanwhile, the Cordell formation was identified as a potential gas prospect, following the Wattenberg field's recovery of 320 billion cubic feet of gas and 30 million barrels of oil. 

"Similar geologic circumstances are present within the south western part of the project area, where an isolated thick sequence of Codell Sandstone has been mapped using existing well control and therefore has the potential to generate a trap," Barr said. 

"While vintage exploration wells have penetrated this sequence and returned significant oil and gas shows, no commercial flows were established. 

"However…early drilling and completion of the Wattenberg Field in the Codell was not successful and it was only in the very late 1990s that fracture stimulation technology enabled this rock to be exploited commercially."

Cordell contains a potential 95 to 140 million barrels of oil equivalent, according to Samson.


----------



## skivvy (31 March 2011)

Some good news coming from Terry Barr and his team regarding the initial flow rates on Rodney and the fraccing of Earl due to start on Monday the 4th.  I was quite happy with the announcements and suprised the sp has not responded, but in a choppy market I guess the news was not outstanding enough to force the price up, not yet anyway.  Happy to hold and looking forward to further updates on the flow rates.  If the sp dips further then I will happily pick up some more shares.  GLTA holders


----------



## Slipperz (2 April 2011)

A good consolidation week. It has been a great run up on no drilling news this quarter.

Time for some results to boost the cashflow as the POO continues north.

I see the bloodhounds @ HC have found FOUR drilling applications for Goshen County plus our last spud in the Bakken impending means one thing.

It's drilling season!


----------



## prgudula (5 April 2011)

Fracture stimulation operations on Earl 1 13H
Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that fracture stimulation operations on the Earl #1-13H started on Saturday, April 2nd. Pumping operations are currently expected to be completed by April 7th and flow back operations will commence shortly thereafter. While there have been some weather induced delays, as of Monday 0600 hours April 4th, Stages 1 to 4 had been pumped, and Stage 5 was about to be pumped.

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1254&EID=15544935


----------



## AngusSmart (5 April 2011)

Ssn got a mention on Pure speculation yesterday also. with some price targets  from hartleys which i am sure your all aware of..

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...n-bakken-barrels/story-e6frg9ex-1226032927816


----------



## Slipperz (5 April 2011)

Nice to see a kick up in the SP today. back into the 20's  Looking forward to the IP's from Rodney and Earl.

 If Rodney was flowing 1320 BOPD last week with 15 frac plugs in place one would expect some pretty decent numbers here when the workover rig is done. 

Could even be a 3500-4000 BOPD monster!! 
:22_yikes::dance::22_yikes:


----------



## sw3 (9 April 2011)

Hello all,

I've read some comments regarding HC on here. What's the general thoughts / consensus about HC here?

Looking forward to hearing some results for SSN this coming week. It's been over 12 months I've held these now, very happy with the growth thus far.

Cheerio,
sw3


----------



## Slipperz (10 April 2011)

sw3 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read some comments regarding HC on here. What's the general thoughts / consensus about HC here?
> 
> ...




IMHO HC has a few good posters that are dedicated to their stocks but you have to have the bull**** detector set to extreme and wade through a lot of useless crap/ outright fabrications/banter/pointless arguments.

Anyways this stock is going to the moon going to be $2.50 minimum by christmas.

I'd post market depth now but there will be another 5 million in the buy side Monday morning because CHK wells are pumping a thousand barrels a day on our ORRI land because an anonymous poster on yahoo said so...LOL.


----------



## youngone (10 April 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Anyways this stock is going to the moon going to be $2.50 minimum by christmas.
> .




$2.50 by christmas? Thats great news lol


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (10 April 2011)

He is being sarcastic youngone.... HC is too hard to navigate anyways so I wouldn't even bother going there.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (13 April 2011)

"
Samson Oil & Gas Limited  (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN)  advises that fracture stimulation 
operations on the Earl #1-13H have been completed with all 20 stages pumped. The stimulation 
placed  2.1 million pounds of proppant. Flow back operations are due to commence in 24 hours 
after the flow back equipment is moved from the Rodney location."

Announcement today.


----------



## DB008 (13 April 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> He is being sarcastic youngone.... HC is too hard to navigate anyways so I wouldn't even bother going there.




+1,000,000 

I have been to HC a grand total of 2 times, 6 months apart. Navigation is very weird. ASF for me!!!!


----------



## Slipperz (13 April 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> "
> Samson Oil & Gas Limited  (ASX: SSN, NYSE AMEX: SSN)  advises that fracture stimulation
> operations on the Earl #1-13H have been completed with all 20 stages pumped. The stimulation
> placed  2.1 million pounds of proppant. Flow back operations are due to commence in 24 hours
> ...




Didn't exactly set the market on fire today did it? :

Some good flow rates might put and end to all the selling we are seeing atm. Maybe a few nervous nellies not keen to risk the Goshen county drill taking some off the table.

Personally I feel well weighted with SSN and excited to be onboard at this pivotal stage of the companys development.

BRING IT!


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (13 April 2011)

When are they drilling and when will we get the results you think for Goshen?


----------



## Slipperz (13 April 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> When are they drilling and when will we get the results you think for Goshen?




Actually Everett 2-14 was supposed to spud in the Bakken on March 28th so that must be delayed.

Having said that I wouldn't set my watch to anyones drilling schedule!

According to the ann of Jan 27th when the JV with Haliburton was announced ...and I quote " 
As previously reported, the North Platte 3-D seismic  data  is being processed and the first-pass 
processing products have been delivered and the conventional plays are being mapped. The data 
quality is excellent and therefore the fracture identification processing is expected to be definitive. 
These more sophisticated processing  products will be delivered in the coming weeks. It is 
Samson’s intention however to commence the drilling campaign at the end of the first quarter, 
however this timing is subject to permitting,  drilling equipment availability, and the interpretation of 
the processed data."

So we have a fair bit of news coming in the next few weeks with flow rates and spuds and then more results from the drills so I find the sell off a little strange given the recent surge of buying on practically no news.

With HAL providing our drill and frac in Goshen County it could be very rapidly brought to completion, I guess they are waiting on the rigs from elsewhere in the US as the Bakken and Niobrara are flat out! 

*Edit* As an afterthought reading that ann the first two exploratory wells in Goshen County might be verticals as they are mapping conventional plays. Would be logical to drill the cheap verticals first into any conventional pools before they start drilling laterals.


----------



## Slipperz (14 April 2011)

Interesting article with some figures from the Niobrara...

http://seekingalpha.com/article/263148-samson-oil-other-gas-players-paying-top-dollar-for-presence-in-d-j-basin?source=email_watchlist

Highlight  *''Chesapeake has six wells drilled and two wells fracced in the D-J Basin. Of the two D-J Basin wells producing, Chesapeake had an average IP of 967 Boe/d. Chesapeake has the highest estimated ultimate recovery of 1,250,000 bbls''*

If these wells are on the land we sold to CHK next door it certainly augurs well ... both for our drilling campaign and the ORRI of 3.8% on the CHK wells.


----------



## Slipperz (17 April 2011)

A few thoughts on the latest quarterly. Disappointing production numbers really. Disruptions to Gene 1-22 and production declines combined with two unfracced wells sitting idle all damn quarter paints a sad picture of revenue decline. 

Only the sale of the gas assets has put us in the black. Going forward after we pay off the 9.5 million to Macquarie in May we will be saving nearly a quarter million on interest which will almost offset our gas revenues we no longer will be receiving., but of course less moulah in the bank.

The timelines for the exploratory wells in Hawksprings and the other wells are going backwards so we will be relying on Rodney and Earl to bring home the serious bacon this quarter I guess. If the POO stays strong and the flow rates are good we could give 3 million a nudge ?

Expenses are up for next quarter to 3.347mm hopefully to  be offset from some cash for the 3D from HAL and some royalties from CHK other wise we will be another ten million or so down by June. Still 60 million is a fair pile of cash and the drill bits should be turning at a rate by June 30th.

Share price is likely to spike a bit this week I would think on news from Rodney and Earl and then we might be in for a bit of a consolidation phase for a couple of months until Hawksprings results are announced to market.

All IMHO of course and DYOR


----------



## Youtry (17 April 2011)

Hi Slipperz,

Have been unable to post for a while due to some personal reasons, but the quarterly was really a reminder of how much the Bakken Wells can decline. Even with Gene producing all quarter I reckon we would have only done about 14,000BOO. Really not suprised by the production at all considering it has been 6 months between wells.

Therefore it is important to keep adding to production. I agree generally with your other points basically if Rodney & Earl get finalised pretty soon and do the first quarter numbers of Gene and Gary which were around 40,000BOO each then at average of 30% to SSN then they could do in excess of 20,000BOO from these 2 wells this quarter added with the other decling production and if oil remains high then $3m in turnover could be a possibility. Exchange rates also play a part. They also have Everrit to follow. There is still talk of Diamondback and State refrac in the quarterly to be drilled prior to June. But as we have seen before these can be further delayed and have been mentioned for quite a while. Also as seen with Gene there can also be unforseen production down time.

So still plenty happening in the ST and these will be good for ST cashflow but the LT price targets being mentioned by SSN will all come down to the Niobrara results IMO and this is clearly outlined in their latest presentations. 

At current prices IMO SSN would be expensive on a mkt cap basis to revenue and reserves relying solely on the Bakken without a successful Niobrara. Expectation has been set by the company and now it will need to deliver, not long to go hopefully before we all find out. As always do your own research and I wait to see what the next few months will bring. Hopefully you can bring out the dancing bannas once again, but nothing is for certain in O&G.


----------



## Trevoru (20 April 2011)

see attached link from poster on HC site for those that don't check there as well as ASF
https://sites.google.com/site/gashunterell1949/


----------



## Slipperz (20 April 2011)

Trevoru said:


> see attached link from poster on HC site for those that don't check there as well as ASF
> https://sites.google.com/site/gashunterell1949/




I'd rather hear it from the company :


----------



## Trevoru (21 April 2011)

from memory numbers are/were due this week - hopefully we'll have something today.
At the current prices for "bananas" we could all do with good news prior to Easter.
Heineken and Bananas for Easter? Let's hope so.
Have a good break all - Cheers TU


----------



## Trevoru (26 April 2011)

http://seekingalpha.com/article/265...llers-under-1-billion-market-cap?source=yahoo


----------



## skivvy (28 April 2011)

News out in the US on the progress with drilling out the plugs on the Earl well.  Weather and Easter has delayed progress but after drilling out the first plug the flow rates increased from 292 BOPD to 960 BOPD for the first two hours after drilling out the first plug.  Some encouraging increase there in the flow rates, looking for the rate to increase with more plugs being drilled out over the next couple of days.


Heres the link:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Samson-Oil-Gas-Advises-on-bw-3405201338.html?x=0


----------



## romeo (28 April 2011)

so I guess Monday or Tuesday comes the 'real' announcement of production figures once all 19 fraccing plugs are removed?


----------



## Nortorious (28 April 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm fairly new to ASF and the sharemarket in general, what impact does a rising AUD (against USD) have on a company like SSN? Given oil is traded in USD. 

Is it a good or a bad thing for SSN that the AUD is increasing in value?

Look forward to hearing from the wiser ones.

Thanks!


----------



## Slipperz (30 April 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm fairly new to ASF and the sharemarket in general, what impact does a rising AUD (against USD) have on a company like SSN? Given oil is traded in USD.
> 
> ...




G'day Nortorious. Swings and roundabouts really. The price of oil has risen dramatically but the value of the currency we are working with is falling.

It does effect our cash in bank  which is devaluing along with the dollar ( most of SSN's cash is held in US banks) but our unrealised assets ( aka zee oil in zee ground) and the oil we are pumping are evaluating!

Overall I think the POO has risen more than the dollar so I'll call it a win for us atm!

In other news here's hoping for some flow rates this week. Or next.....


----------



## Slipperz (30 April 2011)

Bit of positive sounding news in via the local rag http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional/article_55f5b3aa-6389-5cde-a576-c7502c2e182a.html

Nice to see the focus movings north towards Goshen County  and great  to see CHK ramping up their drilling campaign. 20 rigs running by the end of next year! Hopefully plenty of drills planned on our ORRI acreages  Looking forward to the spudding of our first well in the Niobrara... not long to go now


----------



## Nortorious (30 April 2011)

Slipperz said:


> G'day Nortorious. Swings and roundabouts really. The price of oil has risen dramatically but the value of the currency we are working with is falling.
> 
> It does effect our cash in bank  which is devaluing along with the dollar ( most of SSN's cash is held in US banks) but our unrealised assets ( aka zee oil in zee ground) and the oil we are pumping are evaluating!
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Slipperz! 

I'm eagerly awaiting the news on the flow rates too. I've got a small holding with SSN as of last Thursday.

Looking forward to Monday/Tuesday announcement!


----------



## Slipperz (1 May 2011)

News in from Noble sounding very positive on their campaign in the Niobrara. They are getting some good results!

http://seekingalpha.com/article/266808-noble-energy-s-ceo-discusses-q1-2011-results-earnings-call-transcript


----------



## Nortorious (3 May 2011)

Any word on when we can expect to hear another announcement Slipperz? 

Or is patience a virtue


----------



## Slipperz (3 May 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Any word on when we can expect to hear another announcement Slipperz?
> 
> Or is patience a virtue




These wells got completed in November. Hopefully we might have a flow rate this week.  

As for those juicy acreages in the Hawk Springs project... well we're nearly there. Hopefully Haliburton will get em all drilled and fracced quick smart. I see Noble are doing nine day drilling completions!  I would think the Halibuton rig crews are fairly experienced but wouldn't expect more than one rig operating for the first four exploratory wells. If we can get all four drilled by end of July that would be good. Hopefully the big red trucks won't be far behind to crack em and frac em.

That's when the real money is to be made....or not. If we have four wells flowing 1500 bopd by end of July / August in Hawk Springs plus the two in the Bakken flowing well and Everett drilled and fracced in the Bakken also with the price of oil where it is today todays share price will be looking pretty cheap.


----------



## Slipperz (3 May 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Any word on when we can expect to hear another announcement Slipperz?
> 
> Or is patience a virtue




Perhaps this will suffice?





News from the neighbours aka Cheseapeake in the form of their results for Q1 2011. Sadly it seems there is no news other than 6 rigs running....

Looks like we'll have to wait another quarter for some news from across the fence.


----------



## Nortorious (4 May 2011)

Slipperz said:


> These wells got completed in November. Hopefully we might have a flow rate this week.
> 
> As for those juicy acreages in the Hawk Springs project... well we're nearly there. Hopefully Haliburton will get em all drilled and fracced quick smart. I see Noble are doing nine day drilling completions!  I would think the Halibuton rig crews are fairly experienced but wouldn't expect more than one rig operating for the first four exploratory wells. If we can get all four drilled by end of July that would be good. Hopefully the big red trucks won't be far behind to crack em and frac em.
> 
> That's when the real money is to be made....or not. If we have four wells flowing 1500 bopd by end of July / August in Hawk Springs plus the two in the Bakken flowing well and Everett drilled and fracced in the Bakken also with the price of oil where it is today todays share price will be looking pretty cheap.




Thanks for the great information Slipperz! 

I'm hoping my purchase price will prove to be "pretty cheap". 

Here's hoping that some oil starts flowing over the next few months  

Thanks again for the information, very much appreciated!


----------



## Nortorious (5 May 2011)

Volume at 9,560,260 at 11:17am this morning. More buyers than sellers in the market too...

Perhaps an announcement due today?


----------



## Nortorious (9 May 2011)

Announcement out from SSN and TB today.

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1264&EID=77360506

Dicsussions happening on other forums suggesting good times ahead...


----------



## Nortorious (10 May 2011)

Trevoru said:


> see attached link from poster on HC site for those that don't check there as well as ASF
> https://sites.google.com/site/gashunterell1949/




Ell seems to be fairly accurate with the information he provides. Great source for us!


----------



## Nortorious (20 May 2011)

More positive news out today. Just need to get the string out of Earl and we'll be in full flight...


----------



## Slipperz (21 May 2011)

Been another dreary weak price and volume wise. I think we have found our new base and should build back up from here if we can get some flow rates .....eventually  My expectation was that after the long wait in the 6's and 7's late last year we would track into the high teens  with results from the Bakken and then the Hawkspings campaign results which would hopefully  drive us up into the 30's and beyond.
We seem to have inverted a bit with a huge speculative spike followed by a sell off on no news. Nothing to be too concerned about IMHO the oil is still there in Goshen County.
For now more patience required


----------



## isplicer (30 May 2011)

Slipperz, are you still following SSN closely? The stock is looking rather cheap right now (please comment) to be honest, but I'm still a bit disappointed with the plethora of excuses that have been thrown at us. I want to see some flow rates!


----------



## Slipperz (30 May 2011)

isplicer said:


> Slipperz, are you still following SSN closely? The stock is looking rather cheap right now (please comment) to be honest, but I'm still a bit disappointed with the plethora of excuses that have been thrown at us. I want to see some flow rates!




Lol yes rather closely given my holdings. Frustrated by the lack of progress on all fronts but sometimes we have to bide our time. News on the grapevine is the spring thaw has been compounded by heavy rains so it's set us back a bit in Goshen County. I guess you can't just roll a drill rig out into a paddock and spud a well! Even the local roads are off limits to a lot of heavy traffic apparently.

Problems with the frac job after waiting so long for a frac crew is just the fricking icing on the impatience cake isn't it. 

Is Sampson cheap at these prices? Look at the buyers lined at 12.5 LOL they seem to think so. The Bakken will provide some good revenues this quarter but the Hawksprings Project is the bag factor. DYOR and make your own mind up on Goshen County. Americas largest oilfield services company is our joint venture partner and  the largest onshore driller in the continental United States is turning our acreage next door we sold them into swiss cheese and paying us 3.8% royalties. I'm pretty comfortable to see how this plays out...as far as speculative oil plays SSN is about as good as it gets IMHO. Good luck to all.


----------



## isplicer (30 May 2011)

On the bright side - i hear that we can expect an announcement declaring our company free of debt.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (31 May 2011)

isplicer said:


> On the bright side - i hear that we can expect an announcement declaring our company free of debt.




We usually get an ann on Tuesday, however the US market is closed on Monday so hopefully a ann tomorrow regarding the tubing has been removed and flow rates and debt.

I loaded up the minivan today @ 12c  had a order sitting there from a while ago and checked today and it was getting filled and jumped back up to 12.5 after close.


----------



## isplicer (31 May 2011)

I too purchased what I could at 12.5. Hopefully a nice, green day on the DOW tonight on some positive news from Europe. That might coincide with some totally overdue announcements from Terry to kick us back into gear!


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (1 June 2011)

Great timing on yesterday  and expected a nice announcement this morning. Debt free with $60mil in the bank. 1200BOPD and expecting higher rates with the rest of the tubing removed. More wells to be coming soon.

Hope to see the Yankees all over this tonight.


----------



## isplicer (1 June 2011)

Sold my SSN holding for a razor thin positive margin so I could top up on PRR. Will be looking for an entry point at 12.5-13c sometime soon... Do I stand any chance at all?


----------



## Slipperz (3 June 2011)

isplicer said:


> Sold my SSN holding for a razor thin positive margin so I could top up on PRR. Will be looking for an entry point at 12.5-13c sometime soon... Do I stand any chance at all?




By the look of last nights action in the US I would think not. SSN is up 16% this week against the DJIA going off the cliff. Closed at 3.17 on big volumes so the buyers are back. Oil holding at $100 a barrel we should have a good close to the week


----------



## Trevoru (3 June 2011)

After hours trade up to $3.20 - looking for a good day on ASX


----------



## Nortorious (3 June 2011)

Good announcement today. HAL and CHK both want to continue doing business with SSN. I would say that is fairly positive! 

The delays although frustrating are only a minor problem in the grand scheme of things. This company is looking very strong IMO. No debt, JV's with two big boys, $60mil+ in the bank, excellent management not to mention the wells to drill over the coming months/years. 

Average holding at 0.14. Wanted to add more at 0.12 levels but had money elsewhere. SSN still my biggest holding and will be long term.

Can't wait to reflect on this purchase in 6 - 12 months.


----------



## isplicer (4 June 2011)

Trevoru said:


> After hours trade up to $3.20 - looking for a good day on ASX




Closed at 3.35 yesterday! 

Might be time to bring out those dancing bananas, slipperz!


----------



## Nortorious (4 June 2011)

Amex close @ $3.35 means ASX price of $0.1675?!

Hopefully another nice movement upwards is in order for Monday.


----------



## isplicer (5 June 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Amex close @ $3.35 means ASX price of $0.1675?!
> 
> Hopefully another nice movement upwards is in order for Monday.




The SP spike has been strong in spite of the dow taking such a hit (and there being a few logistical setbacks a la road closure). If only I can see some good, strong green days to help our stocks along, that'd be great. It really sucks that we're in a period of doom and gloom - but hey, I might not have been able to enter at 12.5c if that wasn't the case =). It also gives me great pleasure that CHK is showing a rather perverted interest in our oil - we've got something that they want.

Remember, it was a horrifying week down at New York - and SSN still came well out on top, all green. Debt free, cash in the bank, professional management, good news from a petrochemical perspective from the most recent announcements. Great way to get this kick started after a period of delays. A takeover is not completely off the cards either, seeing how much other companies are trying to prod at our petrochemical assets.

And to use an already overused line... they can have my SSN shares after they pry it from my cold, dead hands... or after they pay me 50c a share.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (5 June 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Amex close @ $3.35 means ASX price of $0.1675?!
> 
> Hopefully another nice movement upwards is in order for Monday.




you forgot to convert the usd to aud before converting.

it is only 16.75 if the aud/usd was 1:1, with the current exchange 3.35 is about 15.7.

I expect to see SSN at atleast 15c on Monday. The Aussies are weak compared to the Yankees. On Friday the conversion rate was roughly 15-15.5c and we closed on 14c.


----------



## Slipperz (5 June 2011)

Things are starting to heat up now in Goshen County aren't they. It's looking more and more like our acreages are going to prove up in the Hawksprings Project with CHK wanting to drill literally under our acreages from across the fence in the south and HAL going in at the north.

Given that TB has stated the results from the 3D seismic are excellent it's looking like the acreages are being delineated initially from the periphery and then we can work into the sweet spots.

I wonder how much the buying activity in the US is on leaks from CHK and their wells? I hope they don't try as take us over at this early stage in the project but it's not out of the question I suppose given the location of the new wells pointing to an interest in what's under our acreages?

Interesting times ahead for holders, personally I'm looking forward to a nice  cashed up summer holiday thanks to SSN


----------



## Nortorious (15 June 2011)

LiL_JaSoN said:


> you forgot to convert the usd to aud before converting.
> 
> it is only 16.75 if the aud/usd was 1:1, with the current exchange 3.35 is about 15.7.
> 
> I expect to see SSN at atleast 15c on Monday. The Aussies are weak compared to the Yankees. On Friday the conversion rate was roughly 15-15.5c and we closed on 14c.




Thanks L_J, realised this after I posted but figured someone would pick up the error. Got caught up in all the excitement!

My apologies.
SP at 13c/13.5c today even with the strong announcement yesterday.

Looking forward to seeing where this will be after July and into December!


----------



## Dougs Antiques (15 June 2011)

Now that Sampson is debt free the next 12 months should be exiting.
In recent months it has seen many delays due to weather and unfoutunate setbacks,once it gets on track (hopefully soon) it should see some good gains.
I hold a substantial amount in Sampson in the hope that it may possibly be another AUT story.
Cheers


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (16 June 2011)

The only stock I hold that went up today... Not sure why though. Anyone got ideas???


----------



## LRG (16 June 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> The only stock I hold that went up today... Not sure why though. Anyone got ideas???




I bought at 21 cents so it is crap for me.

You hold TLS - i bought some at 2.82 - I think this is looking to head north in the coming few mths nicely.  SSN - not sure what is going on


----------



## ob1kinobi (16 June 2011)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> The only stock I hold that went up today... Not sure why though. Anyone got ideas???




I don't believe that a rational explanation is necessarily able to justify the behaviour of the market or the movement of a SP. Sometimes its just random. 

Over sold yesterday at the close perhaps ...  we are talking .05 of a cent.

I don't think its too significant, but make of it what you will.

Yes, I happen to have read 'Fools of Randomness'  

My


----------



## Trevoru (23 June 2011)

Up over 5% in US last night with the market there down overall.

Interesting read:  http://seekingalpha.com/article/275910-the-babies-of-the-bakken-are-set-for-a-rebound?source=yahoo


----------



## Trevoru (24 June 2011)

New Ann out - acquiring another 90,000 acres in Bakken - yeh ha
With relatively low share price in US, does this make SSN a target?
Hopefully not - I think the SP here will do better in the next 18 months than what we'd get from a takeover - IMO
Cheers - TU


----------



## Nortorious (24 June 2011)

Trevoru said:


> New Ann out - acquiring another 90,000 acres in Bakken - yeh ha
> With relatively low share price in US, does this make SSN a target?
> Hopefully not - I think the SP here will do better in the next 18 months than what we'd get from a takeover - IMO
> Cheers - TU




This is a fantastic announcement and very well worded by Terry and crew.

From the reading and research I have done on SSN, many people are suggesting that SSN could be a target for takeover. 

I have to agree that the share price has potential to run over the next 18 months so although a takeover bid would be a nice compliment, I think we would be better off remaining as SSN for now. IMO of course


----------



## yarrabah (24 June 2011)

Nortorious said:


> This is a fantastic announcement and very well worded by Terry and crew.
> 
> From the reading and research I have done on SSN, many people are suggesting that SSN could be a target for takeover.
> 
> I have to agree that the share price has potential to run over the next 18 months so although a takeover bid would be a nice compliment, I think we would be better off remaining as SSN for now. IMO of course




TB suggested TO price of would have to be in the mid 40's to be acceptable. Tend to agree.

Great ann.


----------



## Slipperz (24 June 2011)

WOW! What incredible news. As if we haven't got enough drilling action coming up this year another potentially massive oilfield to drain for dollars in the Bakken.... spudding in September!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking at the neighbours I'm thinking the geos are on the money after their exhaustive research. 

Haliburton in on this as well, crikey we can put a lot of holes in 90 000 acres!!!!

I think the amex will run harder tonight and we'll be off again on Monday and beyond...finally the downtrend is broken.

Oh boy we are in for an exciting year with SSN.

Oh and just quietly well done Terry Barr and co for steering this little oiler into something really big. Experience pays!


----------



## Slipperz (25 June 2011)

Pretty dismal session in the US. But the dow was tumbling all day and Obama has just released some of the strategic oil reserve to keep a bit of a lid on petrol prices. More a political ploy methinks to spare US drivers too much pain at the pump in summer "driving season" and help his approval ratings along. But at least we were up 

Bit of news in from the local rag which is quite handy for Goshen County news the good ol Torrington Telegram 

http://www.torringtontelegram.com/v2_news_articles.php?heading=0&page=34&story_id=7356

Interesting to see Devon coming into the picture....http://uk.reuters.com/article/2010/05/27/us-energy-summit-devon-niobrara-idUKTRE64Q6FV20100527


----------



## thesnowyforest (25 June 2011)

Hartleys have released a new report on Samson with a 6 month target of 28c.

If you would like a copy of the report you ca email me on tsfebay@gmail.com

Cheers


----------



## Slipperz (25 June 2011)

email sent


----------



## Slipperz (25 June 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Pretty dismal session in the US. But the dow was tumbling all day and Obama has just released some of the strategic oil reserve to keep a bit of a lid on petrol prices. More a political ploy methinks to spare US drivers too much pain at the pump in summer "driving season" and help his approval ratings along. But at least we were up
> 
> Bit of news in from the local rag which is quite handy for Goshen County news the good ol Torrington Telegram
> 
> ...




My bad on this one it was the IEA that has released more reserves. I heard it on a tv in the background and put 1 and 2 together and got 4!  :bonk:


----------



## Slipperz (26 June 2011)

Been doing a bit of research on Roosevelt County and I like what I found...





So it would seem that somehow we have struck a deal with the native titleholders over the big boys on some very oily looking land. Now the whys and wherefores of the deal aren't of that much concern ( other than the price we paid which will eventually be evident in the quarterly ) but it seems to me we are looking at a huge win with these acreages.

Heres the results from the neighbours Brigham who have 10.2 % of their reserves in the Montana Bakken.

Eastern Montana
Well Area Objective Frac Stages IP (Boe/d) Avg 1st 7 Days Avg 1st 30 Days Avg 1st 60 Days 
Voss 21-11H Montana Bakken 28 1,143 NA NA NA
Johnson 30-19 #1H Montana Bakken 36 2,962 1,512 803 NA
Sw indle 16-9 #1H Montana Bakken 20 1,065 620 400 NA
Rogney 17-8 #1H Montana Bakken 30 909 478 355 285
MT Average 1,520 870 519 285

So with a 90 day average of 285* 95 * 28 * 3 = $678,300 per quarter per well or roughly a two year payback on the drilling expense of roughly 5 million to drill and frac a lateral.

Okay now I've got a bit more skin in the game that Hartleys so from a purely 100% risked upside potential lets try 90 000 acres at 66.66% as  l'm  sure our native American partners will want some of the action if we are successful.

Say 60 000 acres at  640 acre spacings is 93 potential wells. Now Brigham who are the largest driller in the Bakken are figuring somewhere between 500-700 mboe per well EUR over 20 years as stated in their most recent presentation to Enercom dated June 16th 2011. http://www.bexp3d.com/IR_pres.pdf

This makes me tap my toes a bit when I start putting these figures into my calculator...

Say 93 wells *600k boe EUR *$95 a barrel =$5 301 000 000.00. Take out the drilling costs, tax and the rest and what have we got? From an amateur accounting perspective I 'd say a boat loat of cash, at least a couple of billion! 

And looking at the neighbours it is fairly heavily derisked already. Massive rerating imminent for SSN IMHO

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Dougs Antiques (26 June 2011)

I would like to thank Slipperz for his timely input on this new news, and also for his link to the local rag.
For me personally I have put a fair chunk of my savings into SSN about 50K in recent times with a view to trade out in a fairly short period of time, but now im having second thoughts and may hold for the next 18 months.
IMHO the upside to SSN has the potential to be a 10 bagger 
The re rating that we all seem to be waiting for should be a nice upside.
Now that we are past the bad weather season there should be a lot more positive results.
We have been plagued with unfortunate news in the past few months with the odd bit of good news....but hopefully this is all about to change.
Tomorrow morning will be a test as to how the market views the latest news as to weather it will hold up or not on open.
I for 1 will be watching closely.
With regards to a take over National Nominees Ltd (ANZ) holds 61% of SSN issued shares and I cant see them letting go of them anytime soon at a cheap price.
Regards


----------



## oldblue (27 June 2011)

> With regards to a take over National Nominees Ltd (ANZ) holds 61% of SSN issued shares and I cant see them letting go of them anytime soon at a cheap price




Well, of course National Nominees is not the beneficial owner of these shares. 

Who is/are?

Unusually, the 2010 annual report doesn't include details of substantial holders in the company.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (27 June 2011)

oldblue said:


> Well, of course National Nominees is not the beneficial owner of these shares.
> 
> Who is/are?
> 
> Unusually, the 2010 annual report doesn't include details of substantial holders in the company.




After some of my own research it is very hard to get any real info on the true faces behind the name except to say that they do have a large intrest in a lot of prominant companies.
Does anyone know anything about National Nominees ?


----------



## oldblue (27 June 2011)

Nominee companies routinely hold shares in numerous companies. That's their function, to act as the registered holder for investors who either don't want to disclose their identity or, more usually, are overseas parties and/or need someone else to attend to the formalities associated with shareholdings. 

SSN is a bit of a puzzle in that it's not obvious who the beneficial owner/s of the 61% are. There hasn't been a recent substantial shareholder notice and the AR doesn't tell us anything in that regard. I'm just curious!


----------



## Slipperz (28 June 2011)

Dougs Antiques said:


> I would like to thank Slipperz for his timely input on this new news, and also for his link to the local rag.
> For me personally I have put a fair chunk of my savings into SSN about 50K in recent times with a view to trade out in a fairly short period of time, but now im having second thoughts and may hold for the next 18 months.
> IMHO the upside to SSN has the potential to be a 10 bagger
> The re rating that we all seem to be waiting for should be a nice upside.
> ...




Thanks for the that Dougs Antiques. We're looking the goods on the overnight in the US, I think we will close on the intraday high. Hopefully some fracking news sometime this week to steady Bakken nerves and then we are into drilling season in a big way!

If all goes according to plan in the longer term a ten bagger is quite possible if we find plenty of the black stuff!!!!

GLTA


----------



## yarrabah (28 June 2011)

TB interview June 27th

http://oilandgas360.com/


----------



## Slipperz (30 June 2011)

Looking good on the Amex again tonight. I think this upwards momentum should continue for a while now, there is serious value to be unlocked in this company in 2011.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (4 July 2011)

Hi all here is a view which is in my opinion only.
Friday saw a 2.36% drop on amex after we saw a 1 tick drop 3.57%, my question is do we follow the Amex or does the Amex follow us?
On Fridays trading here I watched it quite closely (instant live feed with maquarie prime) there were very few sellers under 14c with a small sellout on closing @ 13.5c.
On Friday we saw very low volume indicating that very few were willing to sell at this price, low volume and little or no movement is an indicator of positive movement in the following days.
Another words low supply at this price, so buyers need to up the ante to purchase a decent package.
All that is needed in this situation is a good announcement for a good lift in price.
Here is my chart.


my


----------



## ob1kinobi (4 July 2011)

Hi Doug,

I presume The ASX would be following the AMEX.

As to the anns and SP,  haven't there been two +ve anns i.e zero debt and purchasing additional acreages?

These have moved the SP a little, but not a lot

There isn't many buyers in the US and the US market has had a decent run in the last four days too

I could be wrong, but I take my lead from the US and there isn't a lot of interest in this stock at present.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (4 July 2011)

ob1kinobi said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I presume The ASX would be following the AMEX.
> 
> ...




This is true what you are saying,but at the times of those announcements there was high(er) volume.
When the volume is low with little movement,it is then a statement from the sellers that we wont let this go at this price so a higher price is needed.
When the volume is high with a descending stock it implies that a lot are willing to bail out at a cheap price.
From my point of view we will see decent rise on good volume with a good announcement if it happens in the next 2 trading days.
If there are plenty of sellers at low prices no announcement will help which has been the case with the last 2 announcements.
Todays announcement may brush onto tomorrows trade given the time of publishing on ASX.
I hold a fair quanity of SSN and believe that there is room for a higher sp at the moment
Regards


----------



## Slipperz (4 July 2011)

ob1kinobi said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I presume The ASX would be following the AMEX.
> 
> ...




Remarkable how few are willing to speculate on what this company could be worth after a six month drilling program about to get underway in a matter of weeks!

Good presentation released today as well, I like what I see and will continue to hold firm until the drill bits bring us the news 

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com.au/IRM/Company/ShowPage.aspx/PDFs/1283


----------



## yarrabah (5 July 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Remarkable how few are willing to speculate on what this company could be worth after a six month drilling program about to get underway in a matter of weeks!
> 
> Good presentation released today as well, I like what I see and will continue to hold firm until the drill bits bring us the news
> 
> http://www.samsonoilandgas.com.au/IRM/Company/ShowPage.aspx/PDFs/1283




It is hard to attract new investors. After such a run, it is to be expected. On the other hand SSN and TB have made some good choices in the last 18 months. Geting more Montana Bakken certainly changes the game and they seem confident in their presentation/attack. And as you say its getting down to the drill bit talking.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (7 July 2011)

Now that we are into the new financial year, im looking forward to seeing the balance sheets.
In the last 12 months SSN has risen with leaps and bounds, paid off all debt and has a healthy bank balance ,has an extensive drilling program and has alot of new prospective land to punch holes in.
What are peoples thoughts on the market response to this coming annual report will be?
I cant imagine it being anything short of a major positive in market sentiment.
TB is a legend
here is a summary of last years financials.

NOTE 33. PARENT ENTITY FINANCIAL INFORMATION
(a) Summary financial information
The individual financial statements for the parent entity show the following aggregate amounts:

                                                            2010                 2009
Balance Sheet
Current assets                                        6,195,006        167,845
Total assets                                           22,375,612       4,741,913
Current liabilities                                     1,360,707         128,797
Total liabilities                                        1,360,707         128,797
Net assets                                            21,014,905       4,613,116
Shareholders’ equity
Issued capital                                       75,714,263       55,985,941
Reserves
Share based payments reserve                2,419,430         2,399,702
Foreign currency translation reserve         2,596              1,415,530
Retained earnings                                (57,121,385)     (55,188,057)
Net shareholders’ equity                        21,014,905       4,613,116
Loss for the year                                (3,168,233)       (26,921,623)
Total comprehensive income                  1,755,299         23,160,133


----------



## Slipperz (7 July 2011)

Interesting to see the location of Defender and Stars and Stripes. Right next to each other and if you lay the resistivitity contour map over that area the lines are real close together. 

The 3D seismic has definitely pinpointed a sweet spot by the looks of things!

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-86qfVrGvvXMzliZjAwY2ItYjFkZC00OGFkLThhNmMtOGIzNTY4NTA0ZTVm&hl=en_US&pli=1


----------



## Dougs Antiques (7 July 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Interesting to see the location of Defender and Stars and Stripes. Right next to each other and if you lay the resistivitity contour map over that area the lines are real close together.
> 
> The 3D seismic has definitely pinpointed a sweet spot by the looks of things!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-86qfVrGvvXMzliZjAwY2ItYjFkZC00OGFkLThhNmMtOGIzNTY4NTA0ZTVm&hl=en_US&pli=1



That link isnt working for me Slipperz,can you try another link?


----------



## Slipperz (8 July 2011)

Dougs Antiques said:


> That link isnt working for me Slipperz,can you try another link?




Okay try this Dougs Antiques https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B-86qfVrGvvXMzliZjAwY2ItYjFkZC00OGFkLThhNmMtOGIzNTY4NTA0ZTVm&sort=name&layout=list&num=50

Good overnight trading in the US as well banging on the $3- resistance. Oil nearly back to $100 a barrel. Should be a green end to the week 

It might help if you create a google account Dougs Antiques to view that doc in google docs?


----------



## Dougs Antiques (8 July 2011)

Hi Slipperz, I have a google account but its still not working. oh well no bother.
It is a kml file which isnt supported
Yeah I watched our US counterpart for the last 15 minutes before close, during the session it went over the $3.00 but came back a tad.


----------



## Slipperz (8 July 2011)

Dougs Antiques said:


> Hi Slipperz, I have a google account but its still not working. oh well no bother.
> Yeah I watched our US counterpart for the last 15 minutes before close, during the session it went over the $3.00 but came back a tad.




Is the file not downloading for you? You need to open the link download the file and save it and then open it ? In other news http://www.thestreet.com/story/11177233/1/oil-prices-roar-on-bullish-reports.html


----------



## Slipperz (11 July 2011)

Good release outlining the drilling program confirmed to start the week. http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20110710005077/en/Samson-Oil-Ga

 It does look like we snapped up those acreages in Roosevelt County for a song!!!

Ann re final payment of debt facility to macquarie stated we had 61.2 mm in cash on hand.

Drilling campaign until Q12012 = 23 210 000
Estimated cash remaining  ( excluding production revenues) = 32 mm

61.2- 23 210- 32 = 5.990 000 expected operating expenses for the next two quarters.

So where is the money coming from for the Roosevelt acreages? Production revenue?


----------



## yarrabah (11 July 2011)

So where is the money coming from for the Roosevelt acreages? Production revenue?

[/QUOTE]

My guess is TB got them acreages real low, with a favorable % down the track to the other participants. Good Ann.


----------



## Slipperz (23 July 2011)

Yes it looks like Terry has done a pretty good deal here. More detail is likely in the Quarterly next week which I am looking forward to reading.

The permitting bloodhounds have picked up a bunch of permits for Devon to drill in Goshen County issued yesterday by the WOGCC. That makes for some pretty intense drilling activity in one area. 

Defender spudd now overdue....soon we will have our answer!


----------



## yarrabah (10 August 2011)

I think TB is giving a Presentation in Perth Sept 7th? Anyone going?

Solid six months ahead. That bounce yesterday and today showed which companys people wanted to buy, SSN being one.


----------



## Dougs Antiques (16 August 2011)

Is anyone still holding SSN after the bucket was turned upsidedown?
Well im still holding and will continue to hold as long as TB is in controll.
I have a lot of confidence in TB and SSN (I think a huge future for this company)
Im looking foreward to see what he (or his delagate) has to say today at the EnerCom Conference in Denver.
SSN in the US SSN.AMX saw nice gains overnight 8.02% up (.19 cents) to finish at $2.56.
Im guesssing that this rise has 2 factors the first being the market gaining some sort of sanity after the recent rollercoaster ride and secondly in anticipation of a good (great) presentation by TB today at 6:35 AM WA time.
Good luck to all SSN holders
Cheers
Dougs Antiques


----------



## Nortorious (16 August 2011)

Dougs Antiques said:


> Is anyone still holding SSN after the bucket was turned upsidedown?
> Well im still holding and will continue to hold as long as TB is in controll.
> I have a lot of confidence in TB and SSN (I think a huge future for this company)
> Im looking foreward to see what he (or his delagate) has to say today at the EnerCom Conference in Denver.
> ...




Listened to the presentation online this morning. Nice work TB!

I've still got em'! Trying to add more to my holdings too (just need my order filled).

Was great to hear TB confidently talking about future share price being AMEX $20. Roughly equivalent to $1 on ASX.

Looking forward to the next few months of activities. Hoping we hit some serious black gold and watch this thing run!


----------



## pixel (16 August 2011)

Dougs Antiques said:


> Is anyone still holding SSN after the bucket was turned upsidedown?
> Dougs Antiques



 Still got mine too;
I may have bought a little early, but if there's substance behind the talk, we'll be handsomely rewarded. And it seems there is.


----------



## Nortorious (16 August 2011)

pixel said:


> Still got mine too;
> I may have bought a little early, but if there's substance behind the talk, we'll be handsomely rewarded. And it seems there is.




Yeh I bought in at $0.165 and then been averaging down over the last few months. Bought another parcel at $0.125 and now hoping to get some more for $0.115. My average purchase price will be $0.13 (approx) - if I get my final parcel @ 11.5c. 

I'm still fairly new to the stock market caper, so I'm hoping this will be a launch pad to investing for my future. If not, will be a good learning experience at worst and an enjoyable journey (more so if I can make some $$$).


----------



## pixel (16 August 2011)

pixel said:


> Still got mine too;
> I may have bought a little early, but if there's substance behind the talk, we'll be handsomely rewarded. And it seems there is.



 apologies: I misread the title and replied to the wrong "SS". The one I hold is SSC, not SSN.
However, there's some positive coming out of it: SSN is showing a buy signal on my "Trinity" chart template. I'll try and get my hands on a few.


----------



## Nortorious (26 August 2011)

Some information posted on another forum, pretty exciting to see SSN continuing to surprise (in a good way). Very excited to be a part of this, just hoping we hit some of that black stuff (starting with Defender)... Looking forward to the next six or so months!


UW Trustees Approve SAREC Mineral Lease Award


August 25, 2011 ? The University of Wyoming Board of Trustees today (Thursday) approved the conditional award of the Oil and Gas Lease for UW's mineral interests at, and near, the James C. Hageman Sustainable Agriculture Research and Extension Center (SAREC) in Goshen County.

Samson Oil and Gas USA, Inc., the lone respondent to a May 2011 request for proposals by UW, was chosen to proceed with exploration and development of the oil and gas deposits at SAREC. The university will issue the lease after review and acceptance of Samson's title information and receipt and deposit of Samson's bonus bid payment.

Already, Samson holds leases on about 18,000 net mineral acres surrounding the university's rights and "is in good position to develop the leases," says Douglas H. Vinzant, UW's vice president for administration.

UW owns 3,297 surface acres at SAREC, including mineral rights under 3,275 acres in varying undivided percentage interests with other parties.

http://www.uwyo.edu/uw/news/2011/08/uw-trustees-approve-sarec-mineral-lease-award.html

This UW land is within a mile or two of Defender and SoA


----------



## Nortorious (29 August 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Some information posted on another forum, pretty exciting to see SSN continuing to surprise (in a good way). Very excited to be a part of this, just hoping we hit some of that black stuff (starting with Defender)... Looking forward to the next six or so months!
> 
> 
> UW Trustees Approve SAREC Mineral Lease Award
> ...




Announcement out today confirming the acquisition of more land. Go SSN!


----------



## haddadf (7 September 2011)

Not yet announced by the company but it looks like SSN has been added to the ASX300 Index.

http://www.******************/post_threadview.asp?fid=1&tid=1548255&msgno=7148336#7148336

GO $$N


----------



## Nortorious (7 September 2011)

haddadf said:


> Not yet announced by the company but it looks like SSN has been added to the ASX300 Index.
> 
> http://www.******************/post_threadview.asp?fid=1&tid=1548255&msgno=7148336#7148336
> 
> GO $$N




The link doesn't work my friend...?!


----------



## haddadf (7 September 2011)

Nortorious said:


> The link doesn't work my friend...?!




Its from another forum I did try it... Sorry. Details below.

=====================

For the info of everyone in here, I have taken my own advice and sent an URGENT EMAIL to TB, advising him he needs to read the AFR and to get an official announcement out to the market.

It is possible that S & P have been so slack on this, that they have NOT actually informed SSN!!!
Apparently SP notified via an announcement last Friday.

but.........

"It is understood there were also some concerns from companies that WERE UNAWARE that their stock had been affected by the index change" (Anthony Macdonald, Australian Financial Review, Wednesday 7th September 2011, p.24)

I may as well list the additions to the S&P/ASX300 while I am on here: (From today's AFR)
Qube logistics Holdings
Alkane Resources
M2 Telecommunications
Elemental Minerals
Starpharma Holdings
Focus Minerals
Greenland Minerals and Energy
Thorn Group
Prima Biomed
Allied Gold Mining
South Boulder Mines
SAMSON OIL & GAS
Tiger Resources
Hunnu Coal
Decmil Group
Credit Corp Group

I know from reading so many postings on SSN, that some of you are in some of the other stocks that are additions (for example Prima Bio Med).
So, might be an idea to alert those forums too - given this is very positive news for the share prices (once the market knows about it) and seeing that S&P seems to have been slack in advising some companies of their upgrade. Yep, hard to believe but seems to be a fact, according to the AFR!!


----------



## Nortorious (7 September 2011)

haddadf said:


> Its from another forum I did try it... Sorry. Details below.
> 
> =====================
> 
> ...




Excellent! Thank you

Could be a few good announcements on the way for our (becoming not so) little Samson.


----------



## Nortorious (9 September 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Excellent! Thank you
> 
> Could be a few good announcements on the way for our (becoming not so) little Samson.




Official announcement out this morning about S&P ASX300 inclusion.


----------



## Nortorious (14 September 2011)

2011 Financial report released today.

Highlights of the results for the year ended 30 June 2011 include: 
- Net profit, under IFRS, after income tax expense of $47.3 million compared to a net profit after income tax benefit of $0.8 million in the prior year. 
- Net profit, under US GAAP, after income tax expense of $54.1 million compared to a net loss after income tax benefit of $24.1 million in the prior year. 
- A 225% increase in gross profit, under IFRS, (excluding discontinued operations) from $0.8 million for the year ended 30 June 2010 to $2.6 million for the year ended 30 June 2011. 
- A 200% increase in gross profit, under US GAAP, (excluding discontinued operations) from $0.8 million for the year ended 30 June 2010 to $2.4 million for the year ended 30 June 2011 
- Increase in net assets, under IFRS, from $25.1 million as at 30 June 2010 to $76.5 million as at 30 June 2011. 
- Increase in net assets, under US GAAP, from $18.9 million as at 30 June 2010 to $77.9 million as at 30 June 2011. 
- Increase in cash and cash equivalents, under both IFRS and US GAAP, from $5.8 million as at 30 June 2010 to $58.4 million as at 30 June 2011. 
- Decrease in borrowings, under both IFRS and US GAAP, from $11.3 million as at 30 June 2010 to nil as at 30 June 2011 
- A 109% increase in oil production from 30,719 barrels in the prior year to 64,405 barrels for the current year. Gas production decreased 36% from 668,000 mcf of gas in the prior year to 423,000 mcf in the current year, following the sale of the Company's interest in the Jonah and Lookout Wash properties. 

No movement of the SP today but hopefully come Monday there is some real interest (Monday is first day in the ASX300 for SSN). A good financial report may encourage institutional investors to invest in Samson.

Good 6 months ahead imo


----------



## Nortorious (16 September 2011)

Insto's starting to move in, line wipes today. Up at 13.5c currently with 14c in sight.


----------



## Nortorious (23 September 2011)

For those interested, announcement out today.

Samson Oil & Gas Limited (ASX: SSN; NYSE AMEX: SSN) advises that the horizontal 6 and 1/8 inch lateral for its Defender US 33 #2-29 H well has been drilled to a measured depth of 11,089 feet. This depth is the total depth for the well. The horizontal lateral was drilled within the Niobrara B zone for the entire horizontal distance drilled, recording resistivity measurements of 100+ ohms for the majority of the well. Open-hole logging and conventional core analysis from the vertical pilot hole indicate that the *Niobrara A & B zones are both very brittle carbonate sections that appear to be oil saturated. *

Great news on a terrible day for the ASX. 

There is oil down there!!!! Now, to get it out!


----------



## calais (8 October 2011)

Nortorious said:


> Listened to the presentation online this morning. Nice work TB!
> 
> I've still got em'! Trying to add more to my holdings too (just need my order filled).
> 
> ...




What do you mean Listened to. 
Is there a webcast on their site?


----------



## yarrabah (11 October 2011)

calais said:


> What do you mean Listened to.
> Is there a webcast on their site?





I think they mean this

Go here and look for executive interviews. Click link and scroll through to TB and SSN

http://www.oilandgas360.com/Samson.htm


----------



## yarrabah (18 November 2011)

What's been happening? Been away and it seems the Samson has been deserted!

Defender about to release its secret and nobody here interested? 

Sometime next week....

GLTA


----------



## Nortorious (18 November 2011)

yarrabah said:


> What's been happening? Been away and it seems the Samson has been deserted!
> 
> Defender about to release its secret and nobody here interested?
> 
> ...




Hi Yarrabah,

Certainly has been quiet here for SSN.

Lots of news from the company though so I'm sure you are up to speed with it all.

Bit of a shame that SOA was so problematic but it appears that they still found something in the Muddy J Sandstone. When bigger machines are available, they'll go back for the rest (hopefully sitting under the protection of the salt).

Defender news due out very soon, possibly a surprise announcement today if not Monday is looking likely.

Exciting times for SSN and hopefully it will go for a nice run up heading in to 2012.

All the best
Nortorious


----------



## yarrabah (18 November 2011)

Thanks Nortorious. Thought you might be still here. Happy with Ann. today. Monday or Tuesday it seems. Would have liked 'oil shows' etc but have noticed TB has changed his style in the last few months. More like a CEO of large cap, imo. (At least I hope im right)

Yeah SOA was a disappointment. Gone over budget by 1 or 2M by my guess but he's not giving up so that may say something. Off to AGM either elated or frustrated, much like my relationships. 

GLTA

PS From my research on Fort Peck it looks good. 40K with a possible another 50 but it may be highly competitive.


----------



## yarrabah (20 December 2011)

well its xmas  

Keep an Eye on Samson Oil and Gas Limited (NYSE: SSN)
Posted on December 19th, 2011	by admin
The Bakken geological formation in the Montana/North Dakota region is the site of a major oil production boom here in the US.  The discovery of oil occurred in the 1950′s but technology did not allow for practical extraction until a few years ago. Recent estimates put the production potential at 18 billion barrels at this time.

Australian company Samson Oil and Gas (SSN) has a stake in developing their Bakken acquisition and is looking at increasing production in 2012. Samson’s stock was trading in the neighborhood of $0.20 only two years ago.  It currently has a 52 week high of $4.75 with a 52 week low of $1.10.

Sampson’s CEO, Terry Barr has made significant strides in bringing his Australian Company into a strong competitive position here in the US.  Several analysts have put this stock in their best penny stock picks for 2012 for number of significant reasons.  Sampson has had a very good year and experienced appreciation in a very short period of time due to both land acquisition as well as growing production in the field.

The company purchased 16,391 acres in the D-J Basin and seems ready to develop a three tranche strategy going into 2012. They are still in the early stages of production in this area and expectations are still in line with projected IP rates. Several factors make up the rapid appreciation of this stock in the eyes of analysts; strategic vision seems to be one of the most prominent assets of the company.

Other companies are completing wells in the D-J Basin due to its lesser cost for both acreage and production compared to Bakken.  So far the average IP rate from 31 new wells is roughly 678 barrels of crude per day.  There is a strong likelihood that the rates will continue to increase as these companies become more experienced at extraction from their new wells.

Sampson is currently testing three additional pay zones.  They are working on one horizontal and two vertical zones with wells estimating to cost around $3.5 million each.  The company is currently debt free with a current market capitalization of US$ 179.7 million.  Their sale of land to Chesapeake (CHK) turned out to be a very strategic advantage because they not only retained a 3.8% royalty from the leases but also have the rights to first refusal on sales of Chesapeake’s wells.  This gives them a distinctly strong cash advantage to buy into future wells without compromising current production levels.

The North Stockyard Project is currently offering up fairly good IP rates.  The current averages for the five wells total 9,016 barrels of crude per day.  The company has teamed up with Halliburton (HAL) to improve production flow on all Sampson Oil and Gas Limited wells.  The arrangement seemed to have paid off already with improvements in production making a difference on the balance sheet.

Once the first and second tranche are finalized the company is planning on adding 50,000 additional acres in a third tranche in the Fort Peck area.  Their planned acquisition of 20,000 net acres is consistent with several companies who have signaled that there are significant profits to be made from the middle of the Bakken pay zone in the coming years.


http://www.buypennystocks.com/penny-stocks-blog/keep-an-eye-on-samson-oil-and-gas-limited-nyse-ssn


----------



## Assasin (20 December 2011)

Not sure about that. With 1.73 bill worth of dilution , there must be better options in this market.


----------



## yarrabah (27 December 2011)

Assasin said:


> Not sure about that. With 1.73 bill worth of dilution , there must be better options in this market.




Well actually if you take into account their options (which are in the money) its closer to 2B. Better options....? Well we will see. Should open around .097/98 tomorrow. Thats up from .083 or 16% or 18% since your flippant review. Not bad in 5 trading days.


----------



## yarrabah (28 December 2011)

yarrabah said:


> Well actually if you take into account their options (which are in the money) its closer to 2B. Better options....? Well we will see. Should open around .097/98 tomorrow. Thats up from .083 or 16% or 18% since your flippant review. Not bad in 5 trading days.




Correction to my last post. Due to overnight action on the AMEX, SSN should open and close around 10.5 or 11. So a gain of 26.5% or 32.5%. In this market, I will take that.


----------



## Donga (6 January 2012)

Assasin said:


> Not sure about that. With 1.73 bill worth of dilution , there must be better options in this market.




Help me understand why people allow the number of shares out there effect their valuation of a stock. Let's say they do a 1:10 restructure, would that make you feel better? If so, why? It really is about market cap not shares in circulation. Either the stock has the capacity to increase market cap by x% and hence individual stock by the same amount or it doesn't, so then move on.

If you are going to ignore the Aussie achiever in the US O&G game on the basis of the number of shares out there, suggest you take a look at their projects, partners, management and track record, then think about it all again.


----------



## Donga (6 January 2012)

This snippet from another blog today, courtesy of Sharks provides insight into the communication style of SSN CEO as well as leads for more research to understand why SSN is considered a strong play for 2012 by a number of analysts here and in the US...

"I can share is that I wrote off to TB yesterday because I had a couple of questions – and he replied quite promptly – so wanted to share a summary of the questions and answers. I cannot cut and paste the emails, but I have written permission from TB to summarise the exchange in my own words, so this is my opinion of the exchange. I also ran this past HC admin to obtain guidance on posting this so that I would minimise the chance that I am infringing any rules in doing so.

My two questions, and the answers, are summarised as follows:

Q1: I asked whether any of the data obtained prior to the decision to complete the Defender will by commencing the full frac of Defender, i.e. data obtained both before drilling started and during drilling, up till the DFIT stage 1 frac was completed, did they expect the fluid recovery to be at a low pressure as they subsequently found, and could TB provide an explanation for the low pressure.

A1: TB’s answer was that they understood that the Niobrara horizon was normally pressured, as opposed to the Bakken which is over-pressured. The reason for the lower pressure in the Niobrara, compared to the Bakken, is that the Bakken has a higher TOC (Total Organic Content), and also the Bakken is an older structure. The organic content expands when it converts into oil and gas, and so in the Bakken with a higher TOC and more time to mature, there is more of a pressure build-up than there is in the Niobrara. They understood this, and while a lot was pre-known about the Niobrara, the true test is to drill and frac to get the in-situ data that can only be obtained that way – which was a key factor in bringing HAL on board for this project. TB also added that he believes the valves of the pump they installed to assist with the fluid recovery were probably damaged during the installation, which explains why the lift has not been as efficient as expected, and he believes with the new pump they will get the much-awaited answers shortly.

Q2: I was concerned that the extended duration of drilling at Australia 2 may jeopardise our lease at Fort Peck, because I recall that a lease condition was that they needed to drill two wells by the end of 2011. So I asked whether there was any risk there, and whether FPEC were satisfied with progress there.

A2: TB answered that the lease condition was determined by December 2011 or 90 days after issuance of the drilling permit, whichever was later. He stated that they are in compliance with the timetable, and he believes that the relationship with FPEC is excellent, that they are impressed by SSN’s community program, and apparently are so impressed with what Samson is doing they are asking why the other oilers aren’t doing what Samson is doing. TB therefore believes there is no commercial risk out of the relationship with FPEC. TB also added on the technical front that he believes the market hasn’t yet fully digested the importance of the results from Australia 2 so far. He believes the results have de-risked the Fort Peck Bakken play a lot. They weren’t sure what they were going to see prior to drilling, but the published results have given them a big increase in confidence about making this play work.

The explanation about the fluid pressure at Defender was a confidence booster to me, because it seems they expected the low pressure even with all the data right up to when they started the full frac. A defective pump would also explain why the fluid recovery total hadn’t increased a lot since the pump was installed. Still have to wait unfortunately, but it seems they still do not know the answer at Defender. The Fort Peck information both commercially and technically sounds very positive. Hope the above is of interest to a few...

Cheers, Sharks."


----------



## yarrabah (2 February 2012)

With todays release of their SSN's latest presentation for the IPAA OGIS FLORIDA tomorrow, it could just be the turn of the tide. 

The best in the business Schlumberger is set to frac Australia II February 14th & committed to frac Gretel II at a date to be set. With a positive core results from Aus II and 51% ownership after buy back and royalties taken into consideration. SSN can finally lift production towards 1000 BOPD. 

Defender in Goshen, written off by many may not set the world on fire, but with 130BOPD @ 25% oil cut there is a hope it could lift to IP above 300. That wouldn't be a bad start in a new field and adds support to TB's previous words. 

Bit over opportunistic with at NAV $1.13 IMO but he aint the first CEO to puff up his chest. One third of that would suit me. 

http://www.samsonoilandgas.com/irm/...orporatePresentationIPAAOGISConferenceFlorida


----------



## Nortorious (2 February 2012)

Hi Yarrabah,

Hope 2012 is a great year for you.

The presentation today is excellent and I'll probably set my alarm and listen to the audio tonight/tomorrow morning.

The potential that has been estimated is exciting and agree with you, might be the turning of the tide. 

Interesting next month or so with details on Defender and Australia II as the main focus.

Did you see they have scheduled to re-drill SOA at the end of 2012? What lies beneath the salt?

The new partner seems to be a serious player (and winner). 

Exciting times once again.


----------



## yarrabah (2 February 2012)

"Did you see they have scheduled to re-drill SOA at the end of 2012? What lies beneath the salt?"

I did see that Nortorious. New SOA Starts a lot later than I expected. But yes very interesting what lies beneath the Salt. Got a little word back from the master saying something like 
We are still working on the drilling plan for the SOA twin but looks like it's all about using the correct drilling mud (oil based) and plenty of density.

Discovered the Kleinhoz field (produced over 10M BO) was 1st picked up by a seismic anomaly in the Permian?Penn like SOA. 60 miles SE of Hawk Springs in Nebraska. Can lightening strike twice?>>

All the best for 2012.


----------



## Nortorious (2 February 2012)

Thanks for the info Yarrabah.

Hopefully they have unlocked the code and can get through to the treasures when it comes time to try again.

Big year ahead and hopefully plenty (of positive developments) to discuss here.

All the best
Nortorious


----------



## yarrabah (18 February 2012)

Nortorious said:


> Big year ahead and hopefully plenty (of positive developments) to discuss here.





Well something is going to break either way. Up in the US overnight with the largest volume since March last year. Should go to .11 here on Monday

Aust 2 frac and results should be out in the next week and Gretel hopefully hot on the heels. All down to Schlumberger's fracc.  Just a little devil in the detail....


----------



## yarrabah (22 February 2012)

Well with 1/2 hr to go on the Amex SSN is up appox 30 cents or 1.5 cents in Australia. 
Volume high for 2nd day running a good sign. 
So should trade around 12-13cents on ASX Lets hope the news, due any day supports it.


----------



## Nortorious (22 February 2012)

yarrabah said:


> Well with 1/2 hr to go on the Amex SSN is up appox 30 cents or 1.5 cents in Australia.
> Volume high for 2nd day running a good sign.
> So should trade around 12-13cents on ASX Lets hope the news, due any day supports it.




Good volume today and a push to try and break the 14c resistence has been underway for awhile now (during the trading today). Will be interested to see if we break it and hold towards the end of the day. 

Aussies providing the lead for AMEX or AMEX having to play catch up due to the Monday public holiday? 

Haven't listened to the presentation this morning but will be logging on tonight for sure.

Good times ahead


----------



## yarrabah (8 March 2012)

This comes via HC. A shareholder had a meeting with TB at Macquarie Equites. The poster has been a long term SSN contributor on HC but please do your own research. 


I'm back from the meeting with Terry and his exploration guru, David Ninke. Remember this meeting was a roadshow for Macquarie equities to gain exposure to the SSN story, and not about me, so there are only so many questions I could ask, and with 10 people sitting around the table, I wasn't going to embarrass Terry with any questions. He ran through the last Enercom preso, and i asked some questions along the way and gleamed the following:

- SOA #2 spuds 1st April. David is extremely excited about this because of the 3D image .... in fact Terry swung over to him and asked if he didn't mind repeating what David had said to Terry about this location and the SOA site .... David said they can see 29 other SOA targets, so if the re-drill of SOA (imminent)comes in, watch out !

- TB still saying the jury is still out on Defender @ 280 ish BOPD, but he is hoping to get to 400 within the next 3-4 weeks as the well stabilises.

- another operational advisory due next week, but he wasn't sure if it will be Monday or not.

- TB is adamant that it is realistic to claim 4 in fill drills in ND stockyard and it will happen in 2012 ... drilling and fraccing units much easier to get hold of vs last 12 months.

- TB confirmed OMRs find of Magic US 38 .... our more westerly location for defender no 2.

- TB is confident based on recent discussions with HAL that they will committ to Magic US 38, but we all have to wait for 31ST March for final decision.

- TB said he has taken some flack from various quarters abou the 70BOPD number in the last AUSII update, but he included because of disclosure requirements .... I didn't push that further.

- TB stressed the 70BOPD meant nothing ... and that sections of the market misinterpreted that part of the operational advisory 

- TB said the well is heavily 'blocked with undrilled plugs and equipment as reported, but once cleared, he thinks AUSII could release IPs of around 800BOPD but would be more than satisfied with say 500BOPD.

- TB said they have learnt a lot about the frac of AUSII, and that in hindsight sight, would have used a bit more proppant and sand, but all that learning is going into the imminent Gretel frac .... all good.

- TB is committed to hiring the skid-able rigs once AUSII and Gretel are declared commercial... I pushed on anticipated timeline here and got something like April / May to declare success or otherwise.

- TB confirmed they would pay for skids and one drill per month on Roosevelt by CR of undisclosed type/structure/nature, rather than chew up current cash of $US41M. CR maybe later this year, but expected to be higher levels than here ofcourse. It would also help cover costs of more conventional type SOA drills that cost about $US3M each vs the AUSII type frac that come in at present at about $US6.5M

- TB confirmed that the $50M facility others have posted about was set up 4 years ago, and I'll leave the explanation to what some others have posted - went over my head a bit, but its i think about being able to raise funds some time into the future according to various listing rules and regulations, so Sharks, I think yes TB will raise the 50M to help pay for skids and 1 drill per month and other project drilling costs later in the year.

- I put words in his mouth with the rough timeline for the SP to reach his target of $US24, and he agreed some time in about 18-24 months from now, and added "when I hope the chinese come in with a take over offer "

- no one has come and knocked on the door yet in respect to TO, but the working relationships with others around us in the Roosevelt such as Marathon and Continental means they will get a chance to take a closer look at SSN, and you never know what might come from that ;-)

All in all, i came away with the feeling that TB is confident the SP is due for a re-rating in the near future (next couple of months ?)with results due on several fronts including IPs on AUSII, Gretel, Abercrombie, and SOA #2.

Hope that is useful feedback ....I'm buying more stock today


----------



## chakvetadze (11 March 2012)

_"I put words in his mouth with the rough timeline for the SP to reach his target of $US24, and he agreed some time in about 18-24 months from now, and added "when I hope the chinese come in with a take over offer "_

Yeah sure.


----------



## Chasero (11 April 2012)

Large sell off today... SSN back to sub-10c...

Any new announcements expecting in 2012? I know we are expecting drills to be done this yr... but is this all hear say?


----------



## Nortorious (13 April 2012)

Chasero said:


> Large sell off today... SSN back to sub-10c...
> 
> Any new announcements expecting in 2012? I know we are expecting drills to be done this yr... but is this all hear say?




TB is doing a presentation in NYC next week. I would suggest you tune into that to find out the answer to your question. Details in the company announcement that came out today.

All the best
Nortorious


----------



## Chasero (19 June 2012)

Nortorious said:


> TB is doing a presentation in NYC next week. I would suggest you tune into that to find out the answer to your question. Details in the company announcement that came out today.
> 
> All the best
> Nortorious




Not much oil in today's announcement?

SSN taking a battering.

I think long term holders are disappointed and are fleeing..


----------



## kingink (31 August 2012)

Hey,

Wasn't sure how to subscribe to the SSN thread without posting so... I posted??? lol

Jumped in for a few grand on SSN... seems to have hit a stable low haha...

I'm new to the market so feel free to throw in your ideas 

Take care, hope she rises!!


----------



## haddadf (13 September 2012)

SOA II update out today. This came out with a speeding ticket to prove there were no leaks. 

Flow results soon for this well.

All eyes on AMEX to see how it responds to both announcements and SP action today. It's still a mystery as to why sp rose on Tuesday. May be a p&d.


----------



## yarrabah (14 September 2012)

sad day imo. TB clamps down on SSN HC. No idea of how to handle social media.


Knocked back on 200M performance options by shareholders via HC earlier in the year.

AGM fast approaching in 8 weeks or so. 

Are the two related? 

Very interesting to see what is proposed at this years AGM. Will it be to the benefit of shareholders?


----------



## JJBM11011 (20 September 2012)

yarrabah said:


> sad day imo. TB clamps down on SSN HC. No idea of how to handle social media.
> 
> 
> Knocked back on 200M performance options by shareholders via HC earlier in the year.
> ...





Yes looking forward to AGM ....yes the HC ban was very extreme IMHO using Shareholder funds to stop open 
discussion because of a few bad posts that I understand was moderated within hours and the members banned..
makes you think there's more behind the closing of discussion than a couple silly posts ...the vote against performance opts leaving a bad taste for mgmt.??...
 I see in the annual report posted on the amex SSM mgmt also will be paid a total of 600k in bonuses 
yet in the last 12months the Shareholders have lost a huge amount in value I know myself I'm close to 100k worse off...and production wise SSN hasn't increased BOEPD over the last 2yrs yet reaped 10mill+ in admin expenses....
 I really hope the SP will kick higher so to make back some of my losses ...but I think it's more likely to be a hard road north with the cash balance running out very fast
for believing in team SSN


----------



## thesnowyforest (22 October 2012)

3 cents is soo close

hehahhahhahrhahrhahrhsaha

Every cent that TB looses makes me that much happier.




JJBM11011 said:


> Yes looking forward to AGM ....yes the HC ban was very extreme IMHO using Shareholder funds to stop open
> discussion because of a few bad posts that I understand was moderated within hours and the members banned..
> makes you think there's more behind the closing of discussion than a couple silly posts ...the vote against performance opts leaving a bad taste for mgmt.??...
> I see in the annual report posted on the amex SSM mgmt also will be paid a total of 600k in bonuses
> ...


----------



## dsticks (23 October 2012)

Anyone know why the 12% drop overnight?

No announcement I can see!


----------



## thesnowyforest (24 October 2012)

NO IDEA.


All i know is TB's super is getting crushed .. and i like that.

Every dog gets its day and TB's lies are now hitting him where it hurts.

heha



dsticks said:


> Anyone know why the 12% drop overnight?
> 
> No announcement I can see!


----------



## dsticks (27 November 2012)

thesnowyforest said:


> NO IDEA.
> 
> 
> All i know is TB's super is getting crushed .. and i like that.
> ...




Hi Snowy,  Interesting to see the improvement today - again on no announcement.  Something must be brewing methinks.

I am backing a rise - and get back some of what I have lost on this stock so I'm hoping TB's super rises as well - then my 210T shares might provide some profit.


----------



## Atomic (20 January 2013)

any thoughts on this one lately?


----------



## skivvy (3 March 2013)

Still waiting for nth stockyard infill drilling to get under way, the 26k daily drill lease costs are eating into the last of the chk funds, need some spud info ASAP and hopefully some good ip rates.  The question of funding for the infill program is still yet to be definitively answered - cap raise or debt financing???


----------



## skivvy (15 March 2013)

Huge volume spike today at the close and after????
Something is brewing here, every time T Barr speaks the sp goes down?
Need to do some digging this weekend to find out what is happening


----------



## skivvy (20 March 2013)

Trading halt regarding cap raise and the forum is quiet, no supporters left to talk about options. Oh well Friday will tell us one way or another. dilution or part funding from an investment, or asset sale???


----------



## berbouy (23 March 2013)

looks like dilution, and a substantial amount of it-some will see  it as glass half full, some will see it the other way-but whatever way you look at it, it is a long long way from the heady days of mid teens, and all that promise.i was lucky to exit(at a loss) at 12 cents- but still watch and hope for some great news for the patient holders-god, how much patience have some got?shows what a tough game it can be, especially so in the o&g space, look at ggp, no perhaps better not.naturally the boss cockies are still managing to draw, what-half mill, one mill per annum-nice work if you can get it!
all the best to those taking the offer up,all the best to those still holding; and i really hope that things can turn around soon.
pleased that i no longer contribute one cent towards t barrs salary.


----------



## skivvy (1 April 2013)

Right there berbouy, no patience left for most holders of Samson!  This is not a good Ann in my opinion, looks like the only cash option is to try and tap shareholders for more $$$ and most holders have lost faith in the mgmt team.  I am looking at taking up the 1for 3 as the acreages are not dry they just have been poorly executed program's and a loss of a lot of cash over the last two years.  Nth stockyard is a good spot to get things stable again and they need the cash to get it going, I just wish it was from another source and not a dilution as proposed.  A second near death experience for SSN in 2013, will it pull through again, we will see???


----------



## skivvy (4 April 2013)

What are the feelings from holders (or non-holders for that matter) on support for the rights issue? I was encouraged by the instos chipping in another $500k USD as per Ann today, I will be supporting the issue, yep still a believer


----------



## skivvy (28 April 2013)

Volume and price up on Friday, encouraging signs, news pending?  Drilling of NS is going ok, maybe some news on a JV on Prairie Falcon or bluff federal or some interest in Roosevelt??? At least we are near the RI price now.


----------



## skivvy (31 July 2013)

Nice few days for Ssn holders, up around 30% and big volume. Nth stockyard is going ok so far and looks like a farmin for bluff 1-11 Ann in the qtly today. Looking forward to some good oil flows from sail and anchor and billabong once fraccing is completed in the new few weeks!


----------



## Blade Runner (10 November 2013)

With the AGM coming up on the 15th. I wonder if the presentations in melbourne and sydney are to appease or to excite the shareholders. Anyone going? If so what did they think of it.


----------



## Echidna50 (26 September 2014)

*Samson Oil (SSN), AXAS, EOX and other juniors from the US*

http://seekingalpha.com/article/2517215-after-an-impressive-payoff-arsenal-energy-is-not-in-the-bargain-bin-anymore


----------

